# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Theofan Stilian Noli: Jeta dhe veprat e tij

## ILovePejaa

*Përgëzimet e Nolit për Enver Hoxhën*

Në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, peshkopi Fan S. Noli i dërgonte përshëndetje Enver Hoxhës, atëherë gjenerallejtënant, duke i dhënë atij mbështetjen e plotë. Pas luftës, Noli angazhohet në sqarimin e pozitës delikate të Shqipërisë

_Çfarë i shkroi Noli Enver Hoxhës (1)_

Në fejtonin që fillon sot do të prezentohet letrat që Fan S. Noli ia ka dërguar Enver Hoxhës në vitet e pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Letrat janë marrë nga libri që përmban oratori, autobiografi, letërkëmbim dhe intervista të ndryshme të Fan S. Nolit. Libri Noli - Vepra 6 është botuar nën kujdesin e Akademisë së Shkencave të Republikës së Shqipërisë, në vitin 1996. Janë këto letra që zbulojnë raportin e Nolit dhe Enver Hoxhës e partizanëve në Shqipëri, në fund të Luftës së Dytë Botërore si dhe pas luftës. Në letra zbulohet në një formë tjetër vija e rrjedhës së ngjarjeve në Shqipërinë e pasluftës. Letrat e viteve në përfundim të luftës

*Kryeministrit Enver Hoxha
TIRANË, SHQIPËRI*

Shqipëtarët e Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe unë bashkë me ta kemi ndjekur me emocion të thellë luftën tuaj heroike dhe jemi gëzuar aq sa nuk shprehet me fjalë për sukseset tuaja të
shkëlqyera. Ne e ndiejmë veten krenarë për ju sepse ju jeni i vetmi udhëheqës ushtarak në këtë luftë, i cili ia doli ta çlirojë vendin nga pushtimi i huaj me forcat e veta, pa ndihmën e ndonjë ushtrie çlirimtare mike: ju jeni gjithashtu një nga të paktat qeveri që mund të qëndrojë me këmbët e veta, e pambështetur nga ushtri mike të pushtimit. Për më tepër, ne e miratojmë me gjithë zemër politikën tuaj të bashkëpunimit të ngushtë me Jugosllavinë dhe me udhëheqësin e saj të madh, Mareshallin Tito, nën udhëheqjen frymëzuese të të cilit ne shpresojmë të kemi një Federatë të gjithë popujve të Ballkanit, duke vendosur kështu një paqe të qën-drueshme në gadishullin tonë të shqetësuar. Ju lutem tu transmetoni përshëndetjet e mia të përzemërta gjithë kolegëve tuaj që kanë marrë pjesë në kryqëzatën tuaj aq të vështirë e aq me zotësi dhe gjithë popullit shqiptar që qëndroi i patundur e me besnikëri përkrah jush. Perëndia ju bekoftë të gjithëve.

_Peshkopi F. S. Noli_

** * *
Gjeneralkolonel Enver Hoxhës*

Me kënaqësi të madhe mora mesazhin tuaj të nxehtë dhe bujar, si dhe letrën e mikut tim të mirë dhe kolegut tuaj Sejfulla Malëshova. Kam dëshirë të madhe të jem aty me juve, po sot për sot nuk munt, pse udhëtimet janë të kufizuara, përveç që ka edhe pengesa të tjera... Mundet të ju bëj një vititë pas Pashkëve, kështu do të takoj përsëri me miqtë e mij të vjetër. Kam shumë arsye që me pengojnë të vë kandidaturën në Shqipëri. Ju siguroj se ju kini përkrahjen time të plotë dhe munt të përdorni emrin tim në fushatën elektorale që populli të votojë për Frontin. Bashkë me këtë, ju lutem të drejtoheni tek unë për çdo gjë që unë munt të bëj për këtë çështje. Si juve ashtu dhe kolegëve tuaj ju uroj suk-sese, sikundër e meritoni, në zgjedhjen për Asamblenë Kushtetonjëse.

_Perëndia qoftë me juve. Peshkop Fan Noli, më 13.X.1945_

** * *
Gjeneralkolonel Enver Hoxhës*

Faik Konitza pat shfaqur dëshirën e fundit që të varroset në vendlindjen e tij. Stop. Lutemi na njoftoni kohën më të përshtatshme që të bëni nderimet e pranimit të trupit të luftëtarit të parë për Indipendencën e Shqipërisë. Stop. Miqtë dhe adhuruesit e tij do të kujdesen këtu për përcjelljen e trupit të tij stop. Do të jenë jashtëzakonisht të lumtur shqiptarët e këtushëm po ti dërgoni ditën e pamvarësisë një përshëndetje të shkurtër /Stop/
Imzot Noli

** * *
Mesazh Enver Hoxhës 
/23 mars 1946/*

Në një shënim New York Herald Tribune, më 23 mars shkruan se përkundër kërkesës së Shqipërisë të paraqitur në fqinji i saj jugosllav, i ndihmuar nga Çekosllovakia dhe i shtyrë nga sovjetët, Philip Noel Baker, Ministër Shteti britanik, kapi rastin në mbledhjen e këshillit të UNRRA-s për të lajmërua delegacionin sovjetik në këtë mënyrë ruske që Këshilli i Sigurimit nuk do të shqyrtojë një karkesë të njëllojtë për anëtarësi në UNO sepse ka punë të tjera me rëndësi dhe probabilisht nuk do të veprojë deri në shtator. Në lidhje me këtë pëshpëritet se Anglia do ta tërheqë njohjen e dhënë më parë Shqipërisë. Peshkop Fan Noli

** * *
Mesazh Enver Hoxhës
Më 23 mars 1946*

Marrë vesh nga bisedime që kam patur me funksionarë të Departamentit të Shtetit që pranimi i traktateve të konkluduara nga regjimi i kaluar është një konditë e domos-doshme për njohjen e Qeverisë shqiptare nga ana e Shteteve të Bashkuara. Unë besoj që tani çdo vonesë do të prejudikojë çështjen tonë në një kohë kritike. Duke marrë parasysh bisedimin e afërt në UNO të kërkesës së Shqipërisë për anëtarësi dhe agjitacionin intensiv grek mbi Epirin e Veri-ut, unë sugjeroj që të pranohen menjëherë traktatet në fjalë. Ky pranim do të sjellë automatikisht njohjen amerikane, do të zhdukë pengesat për pranimin në UNO dhe do të na lehtësojë punën e mbrojtjes me suk-ses të integritetit tokësor të Shqipërisë.

_Peshkop Fan Noli
C/C Ross C. Hurrey 1034 Washington
BLDG._

*(vijon)*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

*Noli informon për shtyrjen e pranimit të Shqipërisë në OKB* 

Rezoluta speciale e delegatit amerikan, Stettinius, që e shtyu diskutimin e çështjes së anëtarësisë gjer në gusht, u pranua unanimisht nga Këshilli i Sigurimit në mbledhjen e 17 majit /stop/

_Çfarë i shkroi Noli Enver Hoxhës (2)_

*Mesazh Enver Hoxhës*

Nga bashkëfjalimet me zyrtarë të Sekretariatit të Kombeve të Bashkuara (UNO) në New York në lidhje për paraqitjen për diskutim të anëtarësisë së Shqipërisë përpara Këshillit të Sigurimit që do të bëhet nga fundi i majit ose më 2 qershor 46: Simbas bisedës, pranimi i anëtarësisë do të efektohet në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme nga rekomandimi që do të bëjë Këshilli I Sigurimit. Ky rekomandim do bëhet me votë afirmative nga shtatë anëtarë të Këshillit të Sigurimit, duke përfshirë pesë anëtarët permanentë: Shtetet e Bashkuara, Britanin e Madhe, Bashkimin Sovjetik, Francën dhe Kinën. Një delegacion shqiptar pranë Sekretariatit të Kombeve të Bashkuara në New-York, do ta ndihmonte me të tepërt. Lutem bëni viza te Ministri iShteteve të Bashkuar në Tiranë dhe më lajmëroni përfundimet e arrijtura Shtoj me keqardhje se zyrtarë të Departa-mentit të Shtetit janë në pritje për heshtjen tuaj të gjatë në lidhje me çështjen e traktat-eve midis Shteteve të Bashkuar dhe regjim-it të mëparshëm të Shqipërisë. Në disa qarqe heshtja e juaj prej shumë muajsh interpretohet si një akt mosbesimi (defi-ance). Ata ankohen gjithashtu se anëtarë të ndryshëm të Misionit amerikan janë ndalu-ar të lëvizin dhe kjo me fjalë të tjera kon-siderohet si kundërshtim. Në lidhje me këtë flitet që si protestë për këto masa, Misioni diplomatik amerikan që ndodhet në Tiranë do të tërhiqet. Ju sug-jeroj përçapje të menjëhershme për të ndrequr situatën dhe për të përmirësuar relatat me Shtetet e Bashkuara, të cilat unë i konsideroj të mira për zgjidhjen e proble-meve tuaja ndërkombëtare. 

_Peshkop Fan Noli, 26 Blagden St. Boston 16 mars._

****
Mesazh Enver Hoxhës
Më 20 prill 1946* 

Nga bashkëfjalimi me kryetarin e delega cionit britanik në New-York unë nxjerr se në qoftë se mosmarrëveshjet do të rregullohen dhe relatat diplomatike do të rifillojnë, Qeveria britanike do ta përkrahë pranimin e Shqipërisë në UNO. Kini mirësinë të më jepni informata të hollësishme mbi këtë gjë. 

_Peshkop Fan Noli, Blegden St. Boston 16 mars._

** * *
Mesazh Enver Hoxhës 
Më 13 maj 1946* 

Kryetari i delegacionit amerikan, Eduard Stettinius, në një projektrezolutë që i dërgoi dje sekretarit të përgjithshëm, Lie, dhe që qarkulloi ndërmjet delegatëve, propozonte që Këshilli i Sigurimit ta vonojë debatin mbi pranimin e Shqipërisë gjer në mbledhjen e përgjithshme në gusht, në të cilën do të shtrohen të gjitha konditat e pranimit. Stettinius kërkoj që mocioni i tij të dalë në agjendën e bisedimit në mbledhjen e Këshillit, javën që vjen. 

_Peshkop Fan Noli._ 

****
Telegram Enver Hoxhës
Më 19 maj 1946* 

Rezoluta speciale e delegatit amerikan, Stet tinius, që e shtyu diskutimin e çështjes së anëtarësisë gjer në gusht, u pranua unan-imisht nga Këshilli i Sigurimit në mbledhjen e 17 majit. /stop/. Vënia e Shqipërisë në ran-gun formal të antarësisë mbetet e varuar. /stop/. Delegati i Bashkimit Sovjektik, Gromiko, në votimin e kësaj rezolute tha se ai e konsideronte të panevojshme meqenëse, simbas pikëpamjes së tij, ajo i dyfishon rreg-ullat e anëtarësisë së përgjithshme që janë aprovuar nga Këshilli. /stop/. Delegati polak, Lange, i kujtoi Këshillit se Polonia do ta përkrahë çështjen e Shqipërisë ashtu siç bëri në Londër, së pari për shkak se populli Shqip-tar luftoi trimërisht kundër fashizmit dhe së dyti, për shkak pse pranimi i Shqipërisë... (është mbështetur nga aleatja Jugosllavi? /stop/ Shpresoj se vonesa prej dy muajsh mund të ketë përfundime të mira. /stop/. Kjo gjë mund tju japë rast të rregulloni pikëpam-jet me Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe me Britan-inë, duke fituar kështu përkrahjen e tyre. /stop/. Kjo gjë mund tju japë kohë gjithashtu të dërgoni delegacionin prej Shqipërisë në New York. /stop/. Do ta çmoj shumë çdo infor-matë mbi zhvillimin e mëtejmë. 

_Peshkop Fan Noli, 26 Bladgen St. Boston 16 mars._

*(vijon)*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Në letrat dhe telegramet e Nolit, dërguar Enver Hoxhës në vitin 1946, dominon shqetësimi i tij për shtyrjen e pranimit të Shqipërisë në organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe për përfaqësimin sa më të mire të Shqipërisë në New York. Dhe, natyrisht, Noli asnjëherë nuk harron të angazhohet edhe për fatet individuale të shqiptarëve

_Çfarë i shkroi Noli Enver Hoxhës (3)_


*Telegram Enver Hoxhës
1946*

Dy shqiptarë, të quajtur Dr.Ali Kuçi dhe Stavro Skëndi kanë ardhur, të hënën e fundit në Shtetet e Bashkuara /stop/. Lutem na këshilloni mi besimin dhe besnikërinë ndaj këtyre personave /stop/. Me të arritur këtu, Dr.Ali Kuçi mori lidhje me grupin e gangsterëve të Shqipërisë së Lirë /stop/. Shqiptarët e këtushëm ankohen për taksat e rënda që janë vënë për të gjithë rrobat e përdorura që dërgohen prej Shteteve të Bashkuar në tafërmit dhe në miqtë e tyre në Shqipëri /stop/. Lutem jini në dijeni, se po të jetë kështu, dërgesa e teshave prej këtej do të pakësohet ose do të ndalohet krejtësisht meqenë se asnjëri prej këtej nuk dëshiron të krijojë vështirësira financiare për tafërmit dhe miqtë e tij në Shqipëri /stop/. Kjo është një çështje vitale /stop/. Kini mirësinë të na informoni mi gjendjen ekzakte /stop/. Na telegrafoni me anë të Dielli 30 Huntington Are Boston.

_Peshkop Fan Noli_

** * *
Kryeministrit Enver Hoxha 
Tiranë Shqipëri 1946*

Pata një bisedim me kryetarin vepronjës të delegacionit të Shteteve të Bashkuara zotin Herschel Johnson më parë ambasador në Suedi /stop/. Pyetjes sime bruske në qoftë se Qeveria e Shteteve të Bashkura do të mbështetë kërkesën shqiptare për anëtarësi në Kombet e Bashkuara ay i dha një përgjegje evazive dhe që nuk do të angazhohen /stop/. Gjatë zhvillimit të bisedimeve, ay përmendi reputacionin e traktateve nga qeveria juaj, e cila më dha rastin mua të shpjegoj pikëpamjen tuaj në bazë të rezolucionit të dalë nga Kongresi i Përmetit /stop/. Në fund unë tërhoqa vërejtjen e tij mbi absurditetin e pretendimeve greke mbi Epirin e Veriut /stop/. Unë përfitoj nga ky rast tju kujtoj përsëri në qoftë se ju jeni apo jo të përgatitur të merrni në të ardhmen e afërm eshtrat e Faik Konicës me qenë se ay mbahet në qeli këtu shpenzimet të paguara... /stop/ Lutemi përgjigjuni mbi këtë pikë para 4 korrikut kur mblidhet Kukvendi vjetor i Vatrës /stop/. Përgjigjja juaj do ti japë mundësi Kuvendit të vendosë për një rrugë ose për tjetrën. 

_Peshkop Fan Noli
26 Blagden AT
Boston Mass_

** * *
Mesazh Enver Hoxhës 
1946*

Ju falënderoj për telegramin që merret me përgjigjen tuaj Britanisë së Madhe. Shpresoj se një përhapje e tillë duhet të bëhet për të përmirësuar marëdhënjet edhe me Shtetet e Bashkuara. Nuk ka dhe nuk duhet humbur kohë. Kryetari i delegacionit të Meksikës më tha sot se çështja e anëtarësisë së Shqipërisë mund të dalë për diskutimin menjëherë porsa të adaptohen rregullat e procedures mbi pranimin e antarësive nga Këshilli i Sigurimit në dy javët e ardhshme. Po ju dërgoj me postën ajrore një kopje të memorandumit që shpërndava midis anëtarëve. Munt ta rishqyrtoj me gjithë qef në qoftë se më dërgoni informata të tjera. 

_Peshkop Fan Noli
26 Blagden St.
Boston 16 mars._

** * *
Kryeministrit Enver Hoxha 
Tiranë 1946*

Sekretari i përgjithshëm i Konferenës së shëndetësisë më shkruan një letër në të cilën më thotë se dëshiron të ketë sa më pare emrat e delegatëve tuaj dhe datën aproksimative të mbritjes tyre në New York /stop/. Ju sugjeroj që një nga delegatët tuaj të jetë ministri juaj në Moskë, Kostantin Tashko, I cili është i familiarizuar me qytetin e New Jorkut, ku ka shërbyer në të kaluarën si kryekonsull /stop/. 

_Peshkopi Fan Noli_

*(vijon)*

----------


## ILovePejaa

Dëshira e fundit e Faik Konicës ishte që të prehet në atdheun e tij. Fan Noli i dërgon letër Enver Hoxhës për të kërkuar nga ai që të plotësohet dëshira e fundit e Konicës

_Çfarë i shkroi Noli Enver Hoxhës (4)_

*Kryeministrit të Shqipërisë gjeneral Enver Hoxhës Tiranë, Shqipëri Boston janar 28, 1948*

Zoti kryeministër, Z.Filip Nini (Konstandin Dhimitri) lindur në katundin e Luarasit të Kolonjës dhe tani banonjës në Boston, Massachusetts, Amerikë, fëmija e të cilit banojnë në Korçë, si ushtar i vjetër i Kishës Kombëtare, u paraqit në këtë zyrë dhe më kërkoi tju jap informacionet pasonjëse: Filip Nini ka ardhur në Amerikë më 1922 dhe punoi si çirak në një dyqan të vogël si këpucëfshirës në Taunton Mas. Pastaj erdhi në Boston Mass, si punëtor në një fabrikë të hekurit, më vonë zuri punë në një restorant të vogël, si pjatalarës dhe tani punon në një restorant popullor si ndihmës gjellbërës, me një rrogë prej 35,00 dollarë në javë. Me këtë rrogë e cila është tepër e vogël këtu na shkaku i shtrenjtësisë së madhe rron me një varfëri të madhe që të mund të përmbanjë familjen në Korçë. Tani mësojmë se ndodht në gjyq, që e ka humbur davanë për gjysmën e shtëpisë gjoja si fajdexhi dhe davaxhiu i pakënaqur I ka apeluar davanë dhe këron ti rrëmbejë dhe gjysmën tjetër të shtëpisë që zotëron e shoqja në Korçë. Në këtë gjyq, avokati I davaxhiut e ka përshkruar Filipin si një kapitalist që merr me qindra dollarë në muaj. Këto të gjitha nuk kanë ndonjë bazë vërtetësie dhe ju shkruaj këtë letër që tu shuguronj se Filipi është punëtor i varfër, I cili shembet në punë për të fituar një cope bukë për veten dhe fëmijën. Në këto duhet të shtoj se ka një rekord të gjatë si patriot që kur erdhi në Amerikë si gjithë Luarasillnjtë e kanë pasur patriotizmën si një traditë. Me shpresë informata do të hedhin dritë mbi çështjen e tij dhe do të ndihmojë gjykatën e Korçës ta shikojë Filip Ninin si një punëtor të përunjur dhe ti jepet e rejta përbrenda ligjës, mbetem

Uronjësi juaj me Zotin
Peshkop F.S.Noli

* * *
*Kryeministrit Enver Hoxha 
8 nëntor 1945 Tiranë, Shqipëri*

Dëshira e fundit e Faik Konicës ishte që të prehej në atdhe, në Shqipëri. Kini mirësinë të na njoftoni kur do të ishte e përshtatshme që të silleshin eshtrat e tij me nderimet përkatëse si kampion i pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Të gjitha shpenzimet do të për ballohen nga miqtë dhe adhuruesit e tij në ëktë vend. Shqiparët e këtij vendi do ta vlerësonin një përshëndetje të shkurtër nga ju për ditën e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë.

F.S.Noli

* * *
*Gjeneralkolonel Enver Hoxhës 
Dr.Omer Nishani Tiranë, shkurt 1946*

Në emër të mbledhjes së përvitshme të kishave orthodhokse shqiptare në Amerikë të mbajtur më 24 shkurt në Boston, unë dëshrioj tju dërgoj përshëndetjet më të përzemërta dhe tju shpreh admirimin tonë për punën e shkëlqyer të rindërtimit që po bëni.

Peshkop Fan S.Noli

* * *
*Mesazh Enver Hoxhës 
21.3.1946*

Marr vesh nga bisedime që kam patur me funksionarë të Departamentit të Shtetit që pranimi i traktateve të konkluduara nga regjimi i kaluar është një konditë e domosdoshme për njohjen e Qeverisë shqiptare nga SHBA. Unë besoj që tani çdo vonesë do të prejudikojë çështjen tonë në një kohë kritike. Duke marrë parasysh bisedimin e afërt në UNO të kërkesës të Shqipërisë për anëtarësi dhe agjitacionin e interesit grek mbi Epirin e Veriut, unë sugjeroj që të pranohen menjëherë traktatt në fjalë. Ky pranim do të sjellë automatikisht njohjen amerikane, do të zhdukë pengesat për pranimin në UNO dhe do të na lehtësojë punën e mbrojtjes me sukses të integritetit tokësor të Shqipërisë.

Peshkop Fan Noli

*(vijon)*

----------


## ILovePejaa

Shqipëria, zyrtarisht, nuk pranohet në organizatat botërore për shkak se është në luftë me Greqinë. Amerika nuk e përkrah pranimin e Shqipërisë, sepse kjo nuk I respekton traktatet që ka me SHBA-në

_Çfarë i shkroi Noli Enver Hoxhës (5)_


*Mesazh Enver Hoxhës
25.03.1946*

Misioni diplomatik bullgar ka që nga tetori i kaluar që po funksionon në Uashington, megjithëse qeveria bullgare nuk është njohur zyrtarisht prej SHBA. Në rast se vonohet edhe më njohja e Shqipërisë, sugjeroj të përdorni këtë procedent për të kërkuar viza për një mision të njëllojtë këtu dhe për arsye specifike që të paraqit çështjen shqiptare para UNO-s.

Peshkop Fan Noli

* * *
*Mesazh Enver Hoxhës
27 mars 1946*

Sipas New-York-Times datë 25 mars Shqipërisë i u mohua pranimi në UNRRA me 23 vota kunër 6. Disa na shtetet votuan kundër pse Shqipria nuk është anëtare e UNO-s. Delegati grek u ngrit kundër pranimit të Shqipërisë duke thënë se Shqipëria është akoma në luftë me Greqinë dhe disa delegatë thanë se nuk mund të pranohet një vënt që është akoma në luftë me një nga antarët e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Ndihmës-Sekretar i Shtetit, Bill Clayton, tha se Amerika është kundër pranimit të Shqipërisë vetëm pse Amerika nuk e ka njohur Shqipërinë nga shkaku se Shqipëria nuk siguron që ka nërment të respektojë traktatet me Amerikën. Ne kemi frikë që kërkesa shqiptare për pranimin në UNO do të ketë po këtë fat veçse po të merret vendim që të fitohet përkrahja e Amerikës duke I dhënë asaj sadisfaksion të plotë në çështjen e traktateve.

Peshkop Fan Noli

* * *
*10.04.1946
Mesazh Enver Hoxhës*

Nga bashkëfjalimet me zyrtarë të Sekretarit të UNO-s në Nju-Jork, diskutimi i anëtarësisë së Shqipërisë përpara Këshillit të Sigurimit do të bëhet nga fundi I majit ose më 2 qershor 1946. Kjo do të ketë efekt në Asamblenë e Përgjithshme nga rekomandimi që do të bëjë Këshilli i Sigurimit. Një delegacion shqiptar pranë sekretariatit të UNO-s në Nju Jork do të ndihmonte tepër. Zyrtarë të Departamentit të Shtetit janë në pritje lidhur me traktatet për të cilat ju heshtni...

Peshkop Fan Noli

* * *
*1.04.1946
Mesazh Enver Hoxhës*

Me gjithë protestat tona të përsëritura, Komiteti për Marrëdhëniet e Jashtme i Senatit amerikan votoi për një rezolucion që ti akordohet Shqipëria e Jugut Greqisë. Ne kemi prirje të besojmë se kjo është e lidhur me refuzimin nga Shqipëria në Atlantik City përpara Këshillit të UNRRA-s dhe në Uashington.

Fan Noli

* * *
*Mesazh Enver Hoxhës
20.04.1946*

Nga bashkëfjalimi me kryetarin e delegacionit britanik në Nju Jork unë nxjerr /konkluzionin/ se në qoftë se marrëveshjet do të rregullohen dhe relatat diplomatike do të rifillojnë, qeveria britanike do ta përkrahë pranimin e Shqipërisë në UNO.

Peshkop Fan Noli

* * *
*Mesazh Enver Hoxhës
27.04.1946*

Një letër që mora tani nga Departamenti i Shtetit në Uashington thotë se SHBA e kundërshtuan pjesëmarrjen e Shqipërisë si anëtare e UNRRA-s se Shqipëria sështë anëtare e Kombeve të bashkuara dhe ka refuzuar të pranojë detyrimet e traktateve të mëparshme. Nga ana tjetër, nga bashkëfjalimet me delegatë në Nju-Jork kuptoj që nuk ka asnjë shpresë pranimi në anëtarësinë e Kombeve të Bashkuara përpara se të ndreqen marrëdhëniet diplomatike me SHBA-a Britaninë.

Peshkop Fan Noli

*(vijon)*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Për të nisur, Kolloneli nuk di Shqip, as Gegërisht as Toskërisht; Në çdo dialekt që i flisnja ay nuk më merrte vesh nga shkaku që është një budalla pa kulturë. Kurrë në jetën time nuk jam dëshpëruar aq sa kur e pashë këtë njeri si përfaqësonjës të Shqipërisë së Re

_Çfarë i shkroi Noli Enver Hoxhës (6)_

* * *
*Shkëlqësisë Tij Gjeneral Enver Hoxhës Kryeministit të Shqipërisë në Tiranë*

39 shtator 1946

Zoti Kryeministër: Kolloneli Tuk Jakova, në lamtumirën që botoi në Diellin, 18 Shtator të mbyllur këtu brenda, më hapi luftën me disa akuzata dhe insinuata të shëmtuara. Nuk mund ti përgjigjem botërisht tani për tani, se nuk dua të embarasoj guvernën në këtë kohë kritike as tërthorazi, duke goditur delegatin e saj. Do të flas pasi të shkonjë kriza. Sa për tani, nuk më mbetet veçse tju qahem juve, që na dërguat këtë kërcu të pagdhendur. Për të nisur, Kolloneli nuk di Shqip, as Gegërisht as Toskërisht; Në çdo dialekt që i flisnja ay nuk më merrte vesh nga shkaku që është një budalla pa kulturë. Kurrë në jetën time nuk jam dëshpëruar aq sa kur e pashë këtë njeri si përfaqësonjës të Shqipërisë së Re. Me gjithë këtë, posa arriu në New York, i blatova ndihmën time, dijen time, dhe eksperiencën time pa kondita, pa rezerva, dhe pa pritur as ndonjë çpërblim, as ndonjë memuriet. Po ay më shikonte shtrembër me mosbesimin instinktif të barbarit kundrejt njeriut të mësuar. Flas vetëm për Kollonelin, se delegatët e tjerë ishin aq të dominuar prej tij sa ay as i përfillte fare. Në mbledhjen e parë biseduam mi konferencat, që do të bënin nëpër kolonitë shqiptare. Më polli shpirti gjersa shtruam një program, të cilin pastaj Kolloneli e ndronte dhe e sakatonte, dyke dëgjuar mëndjet të atyre që u kishte besim, çiliminjve që i njihte si vëllezër nga mentaliteti. Konferencat van mjaft mirë sa kohë ishte këtu z.Behar Shtylla po kur ky shkoi në Paris pushuan menjëherë. Duket që Kolloneli nuk i shijonte aspak. Pas konferencave u hothmë në veprimin diplomatik. E këshillov Kollonelin të kërkonte menjëherë një pjekje nga Sekretari I Përgjithshëm Z.Trygve Lie. Ia gatita udhën me anën e profesorit Laugier, një zyrtari të lartë të UNO-së, i cili është Ndihmës Sekretar për Punët Shoqërore dhe Ekonomike. Po Kolloneli e shikonte me dyshim çdo çap që I këshillonja. Kujtonte se unë i vinja nonjë grackë. Mezi pranoi dhe e bëri kabull ta shikonte Profesorin. Ky mirëpriti delegatët dhe ua regulloi pjekjen me Trygve Lie-në. Bashkëfjalimi u zvarns pak minuta me dy dragomanë. Kolloneli fliste Shqip, Behari ia kthente Frëngjisht, edhe një dragoman I Sekretariatit ia kthente Trygve Liesë Inglisht, meqenë që ky nuk dinte as Frëngjisht as Shqip. Nga ky muhabet me dy tërxhumane, Kolloneli hoqi konkluzjen groteske, që hyrja e Shqipërisë në UNO ishte punë e mbaruar, telegrafoi në Tiranë, dhe e vuri guvernën në gjumë me lajmën e një triumfi imagjinar. Unë isha në prakun e derës së tij, gati që tI shërbenja si dragoman, po nuk më thirri, se nuk më kishte besim. Bëri vetëm një përjashtim, kur më mori si përkthenjës në pjesën me delegatin Amerikan. Për çudi, nuk i kishte besim as Alqit, edhe I vazhdoi bashkëfjalimet me anë dy dragomanësh edhe në disa raste të tjera. Lajmën që Kolloneli e kishte vënë guvernën në gjumë me fjalët e bukura të Trygve Liesë e mësova disa javë pas ngjarjes, se Kolloneli nuk mi tregonte sekretet dipllomatike. I çfaqa dyshimin që fjalët e ëmbla dipllomatike nuk duhen marrë si senet, po ay veshin shurdhër. Që në pjekjen e parë e këshillova të shkonte në Washington dhe të hynte në kontakt me Departamentin e Shtetit edhe me Kryqin e Kuq Amerikan. Nuk më dëgjoi. I la këto vizita kryesore për ditën e funtme të Gushtit, dy muaj më vonë. Kur mori pyetjt nga Komisioni i Anëtarësisë, Kolloneli më bëri favorin të më pranonjë si dragoman, dhe kështu e ndihmova në formulimin e përgjigjeve dhe të memorandëve, të cilat më kanë mbajtur pa gjumë disa netë. Ditën Kolloneli mi ndreqte, dyke insistuar jo vetëm në esencën, po edhe në retorikën e kulluar. Kur ardhi çështja e traktateve, e këshillova të pyeste guvernën përpara se të përgjigjej me argumentin e vjetëruar të vendimeve të Përmetit, të cilave u kishte shkuar koha, pasi u shtrua projekt teksti paqes me Italinë prej Këshillës së Ministrave të Jashtëm në Paris. Kolloneli refuzoi tju pyeste, pse pretendonte që jua dinte mejtimin. U çudit kur mësoi më vonë që ju e kishit rikonsideruar çështjen dhe i kishit pranuar traktatet multilaterale pa kondita.

*(vijon)*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Për të nisur, Kolloneli nuk di Shqip, as Gegërisht as Toskërisht; Në çdo dialekt që i flisnja ay nuk më merrte vesh nga shkaku që është një budalla pa kulturë. Kurrë në jetën time nuk jam dëshpëruar aq sa kur e pashë këtë njeri si përfaqësonjës të Shqipërisë së Re

_Çfarë i shkroi Noli Enver Hoxhës (7)_

Në funt të gushtit Kolloneli shkoi në Washington dhe kur u kthye në New York, më siguroi se rilidhja e marrëdhënieve midis Kryqit të Kuq Amerikan dhe Kryqit të Kuq Shqiptar ishte punë e mbaruar. Siç u muar vesh pastaj, Kolloneli u bë prapë viktima e naivitetit dhe e padijes së gjuhës. Puna jo vetëm nuk ishte ndrequr, po ishte prishur fare. Tani Kryqi i Kuq Amerikan, sipas fjalës, i lidhi ndihmat e mbledhura këtu dhe nuk i la të shkojnë në Shqipëri. Sa për çështjen e bashkimit, ju lutem të këndoni një komunikatë që botoi Vatra në Diellin, më datën 25 shtator, të mbyllur këtu brënda. Nga kjo do të merrni vesh që Vatra ka bërë një propozim për tretjen e plotë të dy organizatave, dhe nuk ka marrë ndonjë përgjigjë nga Shqipëria e Lirë. Këtë gjë e di fare mirë Kolloneli po nuk e përmendi në Lamtumirën. Veç kësaj, ky proponim i Vatrës është akoma i hapur, dhe negociatat nuk janë prerë. Përse ahere Kolloneli i deklaroi luftë Vatrës edhe mua pa pritur përfundimin e këtyre bisedimeve. Më në funt, rolli i nërmjetarit është ti pajtojnë të dy anët jo ta përkrahë njërën anë dhe tI deklaronjë luftën anës tjetër, siç bëri Kolloneli. Tani vinj në konkluzjen: Nga budallallëkët e Kollonelit nuk do ta ndryshoj qëndrimin tim përpara Shqipërisë dhe guvernës suaj në theori. Po në praktikë puna ndryshon. Në doni bashëkpunimin tim, duhet të dërgoni një njeri, i cili të më ketë besim dhe I cili të dijë të pakën shqip që të merremi vesh. Sa për të huajt, duhet të dijë të pakën Inglisht, meqenëqë këtej nuk shkon shumë frëngjishtja. Nga ana tjetër nuk duhet të më impononi zevzekë të këtushmë si bashkëpunëtorë, të cilët ju nuk mund ti njihni. Dy fjalë për marëdhëniet me Amerikën, të cilat janë kyçi i problemeve tuaj këtu. U lodha dyke ju përsëritur që duhet ti pranoni traktatet në parim pa kondita, se fundi i fundit kjo nuk është vetëm një çështje formulle pa rëndësi praktike. Passi të lithni marëdhënje dipllomatike me Amerikën, ahere çështja e Kryqit të Kuq Amerikan do të zgjidhet vetvetiu me pak durim, dhe vetëm ahere do të hapet udha për të nisur një fushatë serioze. Një fjalë për të mbaruar. Kolloneli kur më hapi luftën, nofta kishte harruar që ishte delegat i Shqipërisë. Po milei kujtojnë që ay flet në emrin e guvernës. Tani, në qoftëse nuk jini në një mendje me Kollonelin, duhet ta këshilloni ti marrë prapë akuzat që më ka bërë. Në mos i marrtë prapë, do të jem I shtrënguar të konkludonj që guverna e aprovon luftën që më deklaroi Kolloneli. Ashtu e do llogjika për fat të keq. Dhe ahere bashkëpunimi ynë merr funt në praktikë. Kam shpresë që episodi i kollonelit është vetëm makthi i një nate të keqe, dhe që kurrë nuk kini patur qëllim tu bini me shkelmë miqve tuaj.

Me të fala vëllazërore,
Juaji me besë
Peshkop F.S.Noli
26 Blagden Street
Boston, 16 mass
30 shtator 1946

* * *
*Kryeministrit Hoxha, Tiranë*

Siç pritej, përfaqësuesit amerikanë dhe anglezë shprehën pakënaqësi për përgjigjet e delegacionit për çështjet lidhur me traktatet dhe me incidentin e anijeve të luftës. Komiteti i anëtarësisë mblidhet përsëri javën tjetër për të bërë raportin. Komentet e Nju Jork Tajms-it e çmojnë këtë, se duket ka të ngjarë që ose gjashtë-shtatë nga nëntë kërkesat do të pranohen si rezultat I një trambe, ose ndryshe praktikisht të gjitha, me përjashtim të Afganistanit, mund të hidhen poshtë. Ka të dhëna, por nuk ka ndonjë pohim të përcaktuar, se Britania e Madhe dhe ndoshta Shtetet e Bashkuara do ta kunërshtojnë Shqipërinë e papërmendur.

Peshkop Fan Noli

*(fund)*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

NOLI  thote...

"Për të nisur, Kolloneli nuk di Shqip, as Gegërisht as Toskërisht; Në çdo dialekt që i flisnja ay nuk më merrte vesh nga shkaku që është një budalla pa kulturë. Kurrë në jetën time nuk jam dëshpëruar aq sa kur e pashë këtë njeri si përfaqësonjës të Shqipërisë së Re"

Noli ka qene tip gjak nxehte dhe rrembehej e i thoshte gjerat tak fak sic i vinin ne moment.
Tjeter ..ai nuk pati fatin te jetoje ndonje dite nen regjimin komunist.
Ai kujtonte  se Enveri vertet pret keshilla e mesime nga NOLI.
Ai kujtonte  se ne Shqiperine e Enver Hoxhes vertet ishin te interesuar te integrojne Shqiperine ne boten demokratike perendimore.
Me gjaknxehtesine e plakut te sinqerte e atdhetar ai shan kollonelin(TUK JAKOVEN) mirpo Noli nuk e di se ne rregjimin komunist vendoste NJISHI dhe gjith te tjeret ishin "rrot e vide" e NJISHIT.
 Asnji nuk kishte kompetence te diskutonte gjysem fjale me autoritetet amerikane pa miratimin e Enver Hoxhes. Noli kujtonte  se nuk do Kolloneli.
Ne fakt i vetmi qe ja vari teneqen NOLIT te ngrate ishte TUKU por ai  pikerisht TUKUT i hedh te shara.
Enveri fshinte prapanicen me letrat e Nolit e Noli kujtonte se ja lexojne e ja vleresojne keshillat  ata te "Gubernes  partizane te Enver Hoxhes".
Gabonte qyqari.
Ne Partine Komuniste Shqiptare kishte qe nga 1942 qe  beheshin intriga e vrasje mbas shpine dhe Enveri ishte kryesori i ketyre filmave  me dhe pa ze..

Vite me vone NOLI heshti e nuk i shkroi me Gjeneral HOXHES.
Ai e kuptoi kush ishte krokodili Enver Hoxha dhe u pendua po ish vone. Kolloneli qe ky e shau ish i vetmi ne Byro qe fliste me Admirim per xha Nolin. Edhe kolloneli vdiq burgjeve..
Edhe ata dy miq qe kish ne Shqiperi te cilet i njihte personalisht..fluturuan..NOLI ngeli me gisht ne goje..
Mikun e tij personal Sejfullah Maleshoven..Enveri  ja degdisi mocaleve te Myzeqese..Kurse mikun tjeter Koco Tashkon ja kalbi burgjeve.


Historianet Enveriste kane luajtur me NOLIN.

Nji periudhe ata duke kuptuar ( nuhatje tip PUTO) se Enveri nuk pelqen qe vec Skenderbeut te flitej me superlativa per ndonji figure tjeter filluan te gjurmojne pika te erreta per CDO FIGURE HISTORIKE.
Me qense Noli  gezonte popullaritet ne Shqiperi si Atdhetar , si revolucionar,si Poet, si perkthyes, si historian e dijetar ishte e nevojshme qe atij ti behej nji "nxirje" e  lehte.
Per kete Arben Putot  germuan e "zbuluan" se NOLI nuk paska qene aq anti-zogist i kulluar sepse ne vitet e luftes dyte boterore ai kish dhene shenja afrimi me SATRAPIN ZOG.
Kaq mjaftonte sa per ti cfryre pak Lavdine e NOLIT dhe mos te kishte me konkurent ne Qiellin shqiptar pervecse ENVERIT.

Kohet ndryshuan.. erdhen vitet 90...
Revolucionarlleku i NOLIT qe dikur ne Kohen enveriste quhej ane pozitive e Nolit  u gjykua nen driten e re te kendveshtrimit historik.
Revolucioni i Nolit qe ne koh te Enverit konsiderohej si i mire por jo aq i plote sepse nuk arriti ne Diktature proletariati  tani u hodh totalisht poshte si  nji MINUS i NOLIT dhe nji ngjarje e padeshirueshme e historise tone.
Hedhja poshte e NOLIT te 24-es ishte njekohesisht dhe nji zbardhje per Ahmet Zogun. 
Pra Ahmet Zogu ishte LEGAL dhe Noli gaboi qe beri revolucion duke permbysur nji qeveri te dale nga VOTIMET  me revolta te dhunshme.

Ne fakt kjo teze eshte e drejte. 
Nji vend do stabilitet dhe revolucionet vetem e lodhin dhe e dobesojne nji shtet. 
Kte teze e perkrahte ne kohe te tije dhe Faik Konica.

Mirpo  dardha ka bishtin prapa.

PS ( Partia punes) nuk mund te pajtohej me statusin e Partise opozitare mbas 1992-it.
Ajo donte riardhje ne Pushtet.
Riardhja me Votime  ishte jo fort e Sigurte.
Duheshin gjetur menyra te ndryshme.
PS ka koka qe e udheheqin e jo gomere si PD-ja.
Duhej pregatitur revanshi bolshevik.
Duhej sulmuar BERISHA ne cdo pike.
Duhej pregatitur  ne popull slogani se kur populli vuan i lejohet "revolucioni me dhune".
Revolucion Enverist nuk mund te publikohej e Reklamohej por nji variant tjeter..nji tip revolucioni si i 24-es   i cili u fillua ne VLORE.
Noli e filloj ne Vlore..dhe ne  ne Vlore do e fillojme..
Pikerisht ata qe e nxirosen NOLIN ne koh te Enverit si jo revolucionar konseguent.. po ata nxorren qitapet dhe filluan ti bien Borise se sa i Mire ka qene NOLI.. dhe se ENVERI ska qene kunder AMERIKES..ja shikoni se si i ngrati Enver jep e merr me xhaxha NOLIN  per te lidhur Shqiperine me AMERIKEN...
"Donte enveri ine te lidhc i ziu me Amerike po nuku donin ata te flamosurë"..e keshtu tjerrin ata propoganden..
Me kete rast godasin.. me lezet Zogun..hedhin tym se ..eh mir ja beri Enveri TUKUT qe e kalbi ne burg se..ja dhe Noli nuku e donte se ish i trashe..se e majta  eshte me tradita ne Shqiperi dhe se tere figurat e mira te menjgjera kane qene..etj etj.
Kesaj fryme te djallezuar i sherbejne dhe keto historite qe dalin nga historianet e bllokut PUTO-ist. 
E njejta loje eshte bere dhe me Migjenin..etj..
Edhe keto dite historite me spiunin e tyre Avdyl Banushin aty synojne..
Amerika pra na ka borxhe e.. ne jeshem ne rregull po reaksioni na sulmonte prandaj ato burgosje-pushkatime-internime nuku i benim nga qefi po na detyronin reaksioni ballisto-ZOGIST i diaspores. Ja ki Zogu qe shikoni ne Tirane  na ka hedhur bomba e na ka vrare..
Cdo liber qe nxjerrin socialistet ka qellim.
Dhe ne koh te Berishes PUTOIstet shkruan e ben propogande sa plasen.. e Berisha skishte njerez per keto pune dhe as donte te lodhej per keto pune..

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## mullaymeri

Ket artikull e kam marre nga nji gazete ne internet"Shqiperia etnike"
Klajd Kapinova - autor i artikullit-
Peter Minnar, 1 shekull për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët në SHBA
Epilogu që mund të "prishë" statukuonë e historisë së personaliteteve shqiptare.
Para disa ditëve miku im Viktor Martini më solli nga Amerika pjesë nga koleksioni i gazetës "Illyria" dhe disa artikuj publicistikë të publicistit të njohur në SHBA mikut tim Tomë Mrijaj me banim në New York. Por gjatë bisedave të herëpashershme për jetën e shqiptaro - amerikanëve Viktori me pasion fliste për dëshmitë e shqiptaro - amerikanit që në muajin nëntor mbushte 101 vjeç Z. Peter Minnar, një korçar që në moshën 20 vjeç kishte shkuar në SHBa si emigrant. Si një ndër figurat më të spikatura të diasporës shqiptare Z. Peter Minnar është njëkohësisht edhe njohës shumë i mirë i disa figurave të rëndësishme që bënë shumë për diasporën shqiptare, mëmëdheun dhe kulturën shqiptare. Ai njeh shumë mirë kolosin brilant, njohësin e 16 gjuhëve të huaja, njeriun e anatemuar më shumë gjatë diktaturës komuniste Faik Konicën, sikurse edhe letrarin e njohur, figurën e Fan Stilian Nolit me të cilët ka qëndruar nga afër. Dihet se në Shqipëri gjatë 50 vjetëve disa figura kombëtare sipas pasioneve ideologjike politike të majta janë përkëdhelur, duke i shikuar vetëm klishenë e bardhë, duke eleminuar artificialisht edhe mangësitë, ose e thënë ndryshe është shikuar vetëm njëra anë e medaljes, duke u konsideruar si një tërësi e pakundërshtueshme apo e diskutueshme në disa pika ku historia e paanëshme shqiptare ende nuk ka thënë fjalën e saj realiste me paanshmëri, pavarësisht nga dëshira që na imponohen. Sot në botë është bërë modë gërmimi i historisë dhe personaliteteve që e bënë atë, por sigurisht është e pranueshme të pranojmë se në funksion të evoluimit progresist debati i lirë dhe diversiteti i mendimeve është një kulturë e re, që për gjysëm shekulli ka munguar mes nesh dhe për më tepër ajo po i merr frymën edhe sot ku kemi 10 vjet nga "demokracia". Kësisoj është e udhës të pranojmë se nuk duhet të na udhëheqin verbërisht pasionet, pasi kështu mundësohet vazhdimi i indoktrinimit 60 vjeçar e për pasojë frenohet gjykimi i kthjellët e në kah të kundërt, pra vijon korniza hermetike e atij që quhet monokriticizëm. Disa individë shqiptarë që ende sot vegjetojnë në forumet më të larta të Akademisë së "Shkencave" (që për çudi me këtë të fundit nuk u muarën asnjëherë) jo gjithmonë e kanë kujtuar dhe nderuar historinë. Kjo ka qenë e shprehur gjatë sundimit të historiografisë komuniste (vijon për fat të keq ende sot). Mirëpo sot në fillim të shek. XXI preokupimi i historisë është i veçantë. Shpesh herë historia, u është kontrolluar dhe u është fshehur vazhdimisht shqiptarëve çka vijon ende sot, sa që kushdo që mund të sjellë në argument të ndryshëm nga ata që sot njihen si "prof. dhe dok." vihen nën shigjetat e sulmeve që zakonisht vijnë nga rrymat e majta që për 60 vjet e shkruan siç deshën historinë e popullit tonë dhe të figurave shqiptare. Ajo për më shumë është përpunuar sipas ideologjisë komuniste së cilës mercenarët i kanë shërbyer me urdhër të diktatorit, me ndërgjegje dhe jo rrallë edhe verbërisht. Mirëpo në fushatën e fshehjes dhe falsifikimit sistematik të historisë e ka pësuar pjesa më e mirë e saj, pikërisht ajo ngjarje e situatë (individësh), ato personalitete e procese, të cilat shqiptarët tash duan t'i zbulojnë e t'i jetojnë intensivisht. Fenomeni i fshehjes së historisë nuk është i panjohur në botë, por shqiptarëve historia u është fshehur, e servirur dhe u është kontrolluar nëmënyrë të egër për arsye ideologjike në të njëjtën kohë. Diktatura e proletariatit, lufta e klasave dhe koncepti i prolekulturës ishin instrumente dhe mbulesë e mjaftueshme që atje të bëhen krime ndaj njerëzve (në të gjallë të tyre dhe kur mbyllnin sytë) dhe të asgjësohen dokumente, të falcifikohen epoka e ngjarje të historisë, jeta dhe aktiviteti i njerëzve në diasporë, të likuidohen personalitete e momente të historisë së kulturës në tërësi kushdo qofshin.
Kësisoj atdhetarizmi ishte shndërruar në fraza dhe në etikë, që nuk thoshte asgjë dhe rëndomë me këtë etiketë stoliseshin ngjarje e situata, procese dhe personalitete, të cilat historia sot po i harron shpejt ose po i mallkon rëndë. Epoka e falcifikimit dhe e kontrollimit ideologjik të historisë po ia lëshon vendin ngadalë dhe përfundimisht zbulimit dhe rizbulimit të burimeve historike. Procesi i natyrshëm i vlerësimit dhe rivlerësimit të historisë (qoftë edhe i historisë së letërsisë) i njohjes dhe rinjohjes së ngjarjeve e personaliteteve historike e kulturore është i gjatë dhe i vështirë dhe asnjëherë në mënyrë absolute apo e prerë me thikë se kështu dhe nuk bën ndryshe. Ai duhet të kuptohet jo si gjest a përcaktim patriotik, jo si zhurmë a retorikë stilistikore, por si punë dhe moral shkencor. Historia dhe historiani vetëm duke qenë të saktë dhe kritikë e krijojnë dhe e rrisin vetëdijen kombëtare dhe vetëdijen historike. E kësisoj historia kërkon fakte dhe gjithnjë fakte dhe sasia e burimeve të ndryshme sjell basueshmërinë e një ngjarje të marrë në analizë, duke mos lënë në harresë asnjë çështje, duke pasuruar jetën dhe veprën e çdo figure dhe kështu secili do të marrë atë çka meriton pa e fryrë apo zvogëluar sikurse thotë një fjalë e urtë e Jezu Krishtit "Jepi Çezarit atë çka i takon Çezarit".
Cila është historia e shqiptaro - amerikanit nga Korça, Z. Peter Minnar?
Duke shfletuar me kujdes librin e Z. Peter Minnar me titull kuptimplotë "Për Shqipërinë" çdo shqiptar i trojeve etnike dhe në diasporë krijon një ide të qartë mbi këtë personalitet atdhetar, baletmaestro të madh në Amerikë, aktivist të gjallë të çështjeve kombëtare, si bashkëkohës të Konicës, Nolit, Çekrezit, Dakos dhe shumë të tjerëve që bota amerikane i ruan në gjirin e mauzoleumeve të shumta në SHBA, ndonëse të fjetura në Arkivat e pluhurosura dhe shpesh të djegura me qëllim në Shqipëri nga liliputët dritëshkurtër të historiografisë komuniste. Sikurse vlerëson me respekt Z. Dhimitër Panajoti në Boston në vitin 1997, kur shkruan: "Mosha, gjallëria dhe veçanërisht kujtesa e fortë e këtij bashkatdhetari, të habisin tek dëgjon për takimet apo letërkëmbimet e tij me presidentët e SHBA, si: Nixin, Bush, Clinton si dhe me senatorë apo Kongresmenë të tjerë. Për të ruajtur vërtetësinë e shkrimeve, preferova t'i fotokopjoj ato."
Ky është Z. Peter Minnar, shqiptari me banim në Boston të SHBA, të cilit për dekada të tëra iu privua dëshira për të vizituar vendin e tij amë. Arsyeja si zakonisht: Antikomunist. Ai i tillë ishte vërtetë, dhe mjaftonte vetëm ky shkak për ta ndarë nga gjiri i fisit të vet në Korçën e kulturës, ose siç është quajtur një herë e një kohë "Parisi i vogël". Piteri i ri në moshën 20 vjeçare nis një aventurë, sikurse kanë bërë dhe bëjnë edhe sot shqiptarët për të shkuar në Perëndim të Evropës dhe për më tepër në vendin e Bekuar të SHBA - së. Kësisoj në vitin 1920 ai lë vendlindjen Korçën e dashur dhe shkon në SHBA, kundra dëshirës së nënës mori rrugën e kurbetit. Ishte i ri plot energji dhe ëndrra që i vlonin në gji. Asokohe ai nuk kishte aq shumë dijeni për Amerikën, ndonëse në historinë e emigracionit shqiptar shënohet si i pari emigrant që shkoi në shek. XVIII në SHBA ishte një qytetar nga qyteti jugor i Shqipërisë dhe pikërisht Korça e serenatave. Kushdo që kishte dëgjuar për këtë shtet gjigand dhe të mirat që ajo kishte nga zhvillimi ekonomik dhe progresi i lirive dhe të drejtave të njeriut ose e thënë ndryshe nga demokracia amerikane. Joshja ishte e pashmangshme. Kur shkoi në Amerikë midis shumë problemeve të tjera Peter Minnar kishte edhe përvetësimin e gjuhës angleze pa të cilën ishte e pamundur që të bënte hapa përpara. Ai duhej të mësonte patjetër anglishten. Ai kujton: "Në fillim nuk e dija se emri im Mina shkrujen krejt ndryshe. Më pas e mora vesht se e shkruanin Mainas. Kjo nuk më pëlqeu edhe forma Minas, që nuk tregonte origjinë shqiptare, por greke. Jo, jo thashë me vet, nuk jam i tillë. Ja kështu duke u njohur me gjuhën angleze, e mësova se mbiemri im që të drejtshqiptohet duhej të shkruhej Minnar. Edhe ermi m'u shndërrua në Peter, por unë jam në të vërtetë Petraq Minari, shqiptar i kulluar." Edhe pse ishte në Amerikë, ai mendonte për Shqipërinë, e thënë ndryshe zemra i rrihte për Atdheun. Menjëherë nisi punën si punëtor në një fabrikë, pataj hyri në një shkollë dhe në vitin 1923 - 1929 punoi si aktor në një teatër amerikan. U muar shumë edhe me baletin klasik. Më pas kuptoi se baleti ishte thjeshtë një art që nuk i siguronte të ardhura financiare, mbasi asokohe nisi të duket në ekranet prej bezeje kinemaja e cila menjëherë do të bënte që të falimentonin shumë nga baletet. Kështu Z. Peter Minnar iu fut udhës së vështirë, por të bukur të tregëtisë, zanat të cilin e preferuan edhe shumë shqiptarë të tjerë sapo zbrisnin në "Tokën e premtuar" të SHBA - së. Në vitin 1929 pas 9 vjet të qëndrimit në Amerikë vjen në Korçë, me mallin e zhuritur për mëmëdheun, familjen dhe fisin ku edhe në ditët që qëndron në vendlindje njihet me një vajzë nga qyteti i tij dhe kështu vendos që të martohet me vajzën e familjes së Koli Asllanit. Për të parë se sa e freskët është mendja e 101 vjeçarit shqiptaro - amerikan Z. Peter Minnar ai kujton edhe detajin e para 70 vjetëve se ku i ka shtypur ftesat e dasmës së tij të cilat ia kishte shpërndarë miqve, shokëve të tij asokohe. Duhet kujtuar edhe sot në shek. XXI ende funksionojnë disa pjesë të mbetura të shtypshkronjës me emrin e korçarit "Dhori Kotit" që i përkasin shekullit XIX. Kjo është Shqipëria e "kapitalizmit" që po ndërtojmë sot edhe pas 10 vjetëve "demokraci"socialiste. Gjendjen në të cilën ndodhet sot vendi ynë ai e krahason me vitin 1927 kur hioin e zbresin qeveritë shqiptare pa bërë asgjë për popullin. Me keqardhjen e thellë që ka për këtë vend shpesh ka shkruar në masmediat amerikane që shqiptarët të kuptohen në vetvedi dhe se drejtuesit e partive politike duhet t'i lënë grindjet dhe pasionet për pushtet dhe të tregojnë patriotizmin e dashurinë e tyre për Atdheun duke respektuar njëri - tjetrin në qeverisjen e vendit, ndryshe "shtëpia" e prishur do t'i zërë të gjithë brenda sikurse i zuri në vitin 1997. Z. Peter Minnar ka kontribut konkret në diasporën shqiptare në Amerikë, për të cilin ai është krenar që ka shërbyer si i pari Kryetar i Shoqërisë Letrare Shqiptaro - Amerikane me qendër në Boston (që nuk është si qytet shqiptar me 4 mijë banorë) në bashkëpunim me Departamentin Amerikan të Shtetit kundër komunizmit internacional dhe të instalimit të komunizmit pervers në Shqipëri. Këtë gjë e vërteton më mirë sidomos mbrojtja, punësimi dhe vlerësimi i 1615 antikomunistëve shqiptarë të ardhur si të arratisur ose të ikur që i shpëton dënimit ose rrezikut (escapies) në Amerikë për t'i shpëtuar asokohe rregjimit të kasapëve të Tiranës në vitet 1952 deri më 1954. Përmes shkrimeve publicistike ai denoncoi vijueshmërisht gjendjen e rëndë nën thundrën e hekurt të shtypjes së të gjithë lirive themelore të njeriut në vendin e shqiponjave që i bënte Enver Hoxha me suitën e tij popullit martir shqiptar. Për më tepër shkrimet e Z. Peter Minnar mbetën një dokumentacion i gjallë kundër shtrembërimeve që i janë bërë historisë shqiptare nga të kuqtë në Shqipëri. Për këtë ai gjithnjë ka rezervuar të drejtën e viteve që mban mbi supe duke kaluar nga një shekull se "historia e Shqipërisë do të rishkruhet nga djalëria shqiptare." Ai ka pasur një njohje shumë të mirë me kollosin e mendimit shqiptar, siç i pëlqen shpesh ta quan të madhin Faik Konica. Kur Konica ishte Kryetar i Federatës Panshqiptare "Vatra" me qendër në Boston, Z. Peter Minnar njëkohësisht ishte Kryetar i degës së Federatës Panshqiptare "Vatra" për qytetet Natick Massachusets. Nuk është e lehtë të ndërmarrësh inisiativën të flasësh për F. Konicën thotë shpesh Z. Peter, por "nuk është një ndërmarrje e lehtë dhe nuk mund ta bëjë kushdo. Për t'ua bërë më të qartë këtë gjë mund t'ju them vetëm kaq se brenda atij konsumi kombëtar që vishte me dëshirë Faik Konica, ishin të fshehura shkollat dhe universitetet më të dëgjuara të botës. Ja ky është Konica, krenaria e mendimit të kombit shqiptar, i lënë në harresë me qëllim nga regjimi i kaluar komunist për të mos u bërë i njohur as nga vetë shqiptarët." Duke shëtitur nëpër Arkiva të rëndësishme që i disponojnë vetë shoqatat e hershme shqiptare, shteti amerikan dhe kujtimet dhe përvojat e njerëzve që e jetuan historinë Z. Peter Minnar shpesh është ndalur për domosdoshmërinë e rishkrimit të historisë së popullit tonë, të figurave që e bënë një pjesë të saj, mbasi padrejtësitë, shtrembërimet sipas interesave të sistemit komunist dhe vijuesve të bindur të saj nuk mund të pranohen që të zënë vendin kryesor në historinë e Shqipërisë. Dhe për fat të keq ende vijohet të shkruhet me syzet shterpër të "prof. dr." të sistemit të kaluar që vegjetojnë në të gjitha instancat "shkencore", duke bërë e shkruar "projekte" sikurse thotë gjyshja e nëna në pushtet së cilës i kanë shërbyer me ndërgjegje dhe verbërisht. Kjo vërtetohet nga fakti se kur këto historianë shkojnë tek burimi i një ngjarjeje e personaliteti të diskutueshëm ato shprehen se "nuk e dinim se kështu ishte sistemi i kaluar" dhe kur vijnë në Shqipëri që të mos fyhen për paçavuret që shkruan për dekada me radhë pranojnë të heshtin ndonëse e dinë të vërtetën e mësuar tashmë pas viteve 1990. Dhe me të drejtë se me këto njerëz nuk rishkruhet historia drejtë, por sikurse shkruan atdhetari i flaktë, Z. Peter Minnar dhe publicisti Z. Viktor Martini atë mund ta bëjë "vetëm djalëria shqiptare", talentet e reja të paindoktrinuara me të kaluarën si shërbëtorë të sulltanëve të regjimit komunist asokohe. Sikur të kishim edhe 10 ose 20 njerëz me freskinë, gjallërinë dhe vitalitetin dhe besimin e rishkrimit të historisë sikurse është Z. Peter Minnar atëhere do të fillonin të ngriheshin gurthemelet e ndërtesës së re në lëmin më dyfiçitar që ka sot historia e popullit shqiptar. Z. Peter Minnar është njëkohësisht mik i ngushtë i Antoni Athanas. Të dy miq të ngushtë të njëri - tjetrit, ndonëse me mendime të ndryshme mbi çështjen "Noli" si klerik dhe politikan. Kështu Z. Peter është baletmaestër dhe tregtar sikurse mik i presidentëve të SHBA - së Nixon dhe Bush (kabineteve). Të dy miq dhe shokë, ndonëse Z. Peter është 10 vjet më i madh në moshë. Megjithatë Z. Peter ka rezerva për figurën e Nolit të cilin e vlerëson në fushën e letrave ose e thënë ndryshe se si përkthyes dhe letrar nuk mund të mohohet, çka nuk do të thotë kurrsesi që ai të mitizohet (kur ende historia e paanëshme nuk e ka thënë fjalën e vet) dhe të mos lejohet as edhe një shkrim kundër tij. Edhe kundër atë Gjergj Fishtës janë bërë shkrime dhe studime kundra në kohën e diktaturës. Nëse ka të tilla, sot kjo është puna e studiuesit kur ka argumente, sepse diversiteti i mendimeve në demokraci është logjika e evoluimit të mendimeve, ndërsa mbivlerësimi për të kompensuar atë boshllëk të krijuar në kohën e anatemimeve komuniste thjeshtë për të qenë konformist nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një dëm që mund t'i bëhet atij. Kjo sipas mendimit tim veçse e dëmton Fishtën. Edhe Fishta po të ishte gjallë nuk do të pranonte atë çfarë nuk i takon. Shkrimet dhe lëvdatat pa analizë kritike letrare ka bërë që në Shqipëri të mos ketë cilësi kritike ose e thënë ndryshe shterpësia e krijuar në kohën e diktaturës ka sjellë për pasojë fenomenin e mitizimit ose monopolin e një ose të dy studiuesve apo shkrimtarëve që flasin e shkruajnë për një figurë edhe atëhere kur dokumentet ose rizbulimi i mendimeve të reja përnjë personalitet të shikohet gjithnjë si kritizerë pasionantë se sa për të mirën e figurës. Gjatë 10 vjetëve është heshtur për figurën e Fishtës, sikurse ka ngjarë edhe për Konicën, të cilat sipas opinionit tim më tepër trajtohen sipas pikëpamjeve politike të djathta apo të majta që kanë "studiuesit" apo "prof. dhe as dr." e sistemit komunist, të cilat nuk duan që figurat e anatemuara në të kaluarën të rivlerësohen me objektivitet, sepse del plagjiatura dhe shtrembërimi që ata i kanë bërëhistorisë së letërsisë dhe të popullit tonë gjatë 60 vjetëve.
Edhe Z. Peter Minnar nuk është lënë në heshtje kur ka pasur mendime të kundërta ose të diskutueshme për një figurë sikurse ka qenë bashkëkohësi i tij Fan Noli. Kundër Z. Peter është hedhur me fanatizëm prof. Nasho Jorgaqi dhe prof. Viron Koka. I pari ka shkruar një "pamflet" në fletushkën "ZP" dhe i dyti në një tribunë demokratike si "RD", por që në vetvete të dy vijnë nga indoktrinimi dhe shërbimi që i kanë bërë për dekada me radhë historiografisë komuniste. Ndërsa i pari qëndron në pozitate e një socialisti (konvertuar) të thekur, i dyti i konvertuar në demokrat çoroditi edhe atë pjesë të rinisë shqiptare që pret realizëm dhe freski në analizën e figurave të kombit tonë. A mund tëfyhet docenti dhe kryetari i Federatës Panshqiptare për qytetet Natick Massachusets që nga viti 1923, presidentin e "Of Albanian American Literary Society" në vitet 1954, pra të një studiuesi për F. S. Noli dhe njohës nga fotografitë me bashkëkohësit e tij, sikurse është Z. Peter Minnar. Sika mundësi që Z. Nasho Jorgaqi që ka qenë si i ftuar disa herë në SHBA ndoshta për "inerci" të së kaluarës të mos njohë atdhetarin e "Vatrës" Z. Peter Minnar, që sikurse shkruan një publicist në shkrimin "Historia shkruhet vetëm me dialog" (Shih: "Peter Minnar "Për Shqipërinë", Boston, USA, 1995), "është padyshim një ndër kolonat më të fuqishme në diasporën shqiptare në SHBA. Me vlerë do të ishte një bisedë dyshe përballë ekranit të televizionit për të njohur realisht "përçartjen" e moshës apo të fakteve, gjë të cilën Z. Minnar e pranon me kënaqësi pasi e ka planifikuar që së bashku me fakte të pakontestueshme të vijë në Shqipëri për të tretën herë në verë të vitit 1994."
Toleranca dhe kultura e thellë e Z. Minnar për historinë
Duke u futur në brendësi të librit të Z. Peter Minnar të shoqëruar me letra, shkrime publicistike me prëmbajtje atdhetare për figurat qëndrore të diasporës, argumentet pse duhet rrëzuar dhe shkatërruar komunizmi në Shqipëri dhe që populli i tij të jetojë i lirë në demokraci sikurse shumë shtete të tjera të përparuara, më tërhoqi vëmendjen edhe një shkrim origjinal por shumë interesant të cilën mendoj ta përmbledh shkurtimisht në një nga numrat e ardhshëm të gazetës të dërgoi të plotë për botim, mbasi ai mund të zgjojë interes për lexuesit shqiptar dhe studiuesit që gjërat e ngjarjet ti shikojë me logjikën e argumenteve. Ai i shkruan Z. Viron Kokës dhe Z. Nasho Jorgaqit:
Ndër të tjera Z. Peter Minnar shkruan: "Përpjekja për të nxjerrë figurën e F. Nolit të përsosur në pesë veprat e tij me të njëjtin titull, të bën përshtypje se sot në botë nuk mund të ketë njeri pa të meta ose me kufizime në disa aftësi personale. Kjo praktikë, pa kompjutera e dallonte Shqipërinë komuniste që të krijonte biblioteka e dosje të biografive dhe karakteristikave të të gjithë pjesëtarëve të të gjithë shqiptarëve brenda dhe veçanërisht për ata që jetonin jashtë Atdheut. Këto dosje kishin ngjyra të ndryshme ose, ngjyroseshin sipas kërkesave të politikës së etikës shqiptare dhe të komunizmës së kulluar.
Kjo gjë ka prekur sado pak edhe disa studiues të historisë që e monopolizojnë Fan Nolin, kurse të tjerët, shokë e tij dhe bashkëkohësit i harrojnë ose bëjnë sikur e harrojnë me qëllim. Megjithatë, në moshën 95 vjeçare mësova, se mund të shkosh në parajsë.
Zoti më ndihmoftë që historianët e rinj të më marrin me sy të mirë pas debatit tim të fundit me zotëritë V. Koka dhe N. Jorgaqipër këto që po jua them më poshtë:
Në përgjigjen e artikujve tuaj përkatësisht në "Zëri i Popullit" me 10 shtator 1993 dhe në "Rilindja Demokratike" më 19 shtator 1993, po ju theksoj se Fan Nolin e kam çmuar si njeri me kulturë të gjerë duke veçuar zgjuarsinë, mendjemprehtësinë, shkathtësinë, përkthyes dhe poet i shkëlqyer, por më shumë oratorinë.
Përsëri theksoj se e nënçmoj për mikpritjen, shpirtligësinë, siklerik të dështuar, egoizmin për shqiptarët e ditur të kohës së tij, sipro - komunist dhe politikan pa vlerë.
Për këto po paraqes disa të vërteta të grupuara dhe do të mënjanoj mendimet e mia, të cilat do t'i shpreh më vonë:
Së pari, Noli si pro - komunist dhe politikan i dështuar. Bazohem në "Fan Stilian Noli - Album 2", prej Qerim Panaritit, faqe 75 ku thuhet: "Në fillim të Dhjetorit, 1924, një mision Sovjetik nën kryesinë e N. Krakovietski arriu në Durrës ...Noli një me një thirri mbledhjen e Kabinetit. Shumica e shokëve të Kabinetit shprehën mejtimin që misioni Sovjetik të mos pranohet në Tiranë (se në Shqipëri kishte hyrë?!). Noli nguli këmbë "që kjo s'është mënyrë fisnike nga pikëpamja diplomatike që të pështyjmë në surrat një mision diplomatik të një shteti të madh si Rusia".
Dhe më pas lezojmë në librin "Fan S. Noli "Rron or rron dhe nuk vdes Shqiptari", mbledhur nga Pirro Tako, faqe 33:
"Vitet e emigracionit i hapën sytë Nolit në shumë drejtime dhe e bënë atë më të vetëdijshëm në luftën e tij. Në këtë transformimi ideor ndikuan disa faktorë. Siç ishin takimet me udhëheqësit revolucionarë të popujve të ndryshëm, njohja me shtypin komunist, vizita në Bashkimin Sovjetik më 1927, pjesmarrja në Kongres... Këto pikëpamje gjetën mishërimin e tyre edhe në Deklaratën e Komitetit të Çlirimit Nacional, të shkruar nga vetë Noli (e cila u botua në "Liria Kombëtare", me 11 maj 1927." Gjithashtu, po lexoj thirrjen drejtuar popullit shqiptar në emër të K. Ç. Nacional nga Kryetari i saj Noli, botuar në "Liria Kombëtare", me 11 shtator 1928, ku mund të dallosh lehtë fjalorin komunist:
"Shqiptarë!
Koha e gjakpirësve imperialistë ka për shkuar ashtu si shkoi koha e hajdutëve feudalë. Punëtorët dhe katundarët revolucionarë anë e mbanë botës po gatiten e po lidhen me sulmin final kundër tiranëve të tyre shekullorë, që t'i korrim me drapërin e t'i shtypim me çekanin që t'i shuajnë një herë e mirë nga faqja e dheut. Vienë, 3 shtator 1928, Për "Komitetin e Çlirimit Nacional" Fan Noli.
Tronditëse është "Letra e hapur" e profesorit shkodran, Mëhill Marku botuar në gazetën "The Albanian - American", tetor 1956, faqe 4 e shkruar shqip me titull: "Mirësisë së Tij, Fan S. Noli" (pra, kur Noli ishte gjallë) ku thuhet:
"Nuk u besova syve të mij kur pashë telegramet që Hirësia e juaj i ka çue herë pas here qeverisë së kasapëvet të Tiranës. Në këtë telegram hirësia Juaj jo vetëm që aprovojnë çka bajnë ata që kanë deklarue kjartësisht se nuk besojnë në Zotin dhe kanë fut në burg e vra të tjerët... ju i keni paraqitë komunistat e Tiranës në sytë e botës si njerëz të denjë me e qeverisë popullin shqiptar."
"Një ditë keni me takue Skanderbegun, po ju thom se ka me qenë shumë i idhnuem, shpresoj se nuk i ka ra në dorë kopja e "Djellit" në të krahasohet Enver Hoxha me të."
"Për këtë dëshmojnë shumë njerëz dhe artikuj gazete të asaj kohe ku Fan Noli në Kishë, bankete dhe piknikë krahasonte Enver Hoxhën me Shën Gjergjin dhe Skënderbeun legjendar.
Por më domethënës është libri: "Albumi Dyzet Vjeçar në Amerikë 1906 - 1946", i Hirësisë së Tij, Peshkop F. S. Nolit, të cilin e botoj "Vatra" në Boston, më 1948, ku thuhet:
"Kryetrimave që e çliruan Shqipërinë nga fashistët, nga nazistët, nga bejlerët u dedikohet ky Album." (Pra u dedikohet komunistëve).
Po artikujt e gazetës "Pravda", datë 4 dhe 11 nëntor, 1927, ku jepet intervista e Fan S. Nolit me rastin e dhjetë vjeçarit të Revolucionit në Moskë ku u organizua një Kongres i miqve të B. Sovjetik. Noli ishte Kryetar i Komitetit të Çlirimit Nacional dhe në Kongres mori pjesë si anëtar i delegacionit që përfaqësonte popujt e Ballkanit.
Gjë që pohohet edhe në shkrim - përgjigje të Z. Viron Koka në "RD", më 19 shtator, 1993 ku thuhet: "Ai (d.m.th. Noli) shpresoi se Bashkimi Sovjetik dhe forcat e tjera do t'i shpëtonin popujt, pra edhe popullin shqiptar..." Z. Koka vazhdon më tej: "Noli ishte nga të parët intelektualë të Evropës që e braktisi të majtën Evropiane... ai u largua nga Konare dhe shkoi në Amerikë!"
Po, i them unë, autorit të shkrimit, Z. Viron Koka, se Noli që nga janari i vitit 1925, e deri në 1932, periudhë që jetoi në Evropë, gjeti një rehati dhe ngrohtësi financiare nga Konare në tetë vjetë. Këtë gjë e kemi thënë edhe më parë, se kalimi nga klerik në politikë dhe pastaj nga politika në klerik u bë si mjet jetese. Pra, Noli i la mënjanë iluzionet e dikurshme mbi Amerikën, si një vend që gjoja ndjek politikë paqësore e të mbrojtjes së popujve të vegjël (lexo tel "Liria Kombëtare", më 20 shkurt, 1929), dhe përsëri pas një dashurie me Konarenë e lë atë më 1932, duke iu drejtuar Amerikës në Winson - it të dikurshëm. Kësaj i thonë politikë dhe Nolit politikan!
Qerim Panariti thekson në faqen 88 se "Gjatë 10 vjetëve 1943 - 1953, "Vatra" u bë për Nolin një koshere mjalti. Për nder të tij dha dy bankete madhështore për 40 dhe 50 vjeçarin e tij në Amerikë. Në këto dy ftesa vatranët i mblodhën Nolit më tepër se 1. 000 dollarë, etj."
Ka edhe shembuj të tjerë, si Reforma Agrare por megjithatë...
Së dyti, Noli si klerik i dështuar dhe jo mikpritës. Për këtë problem do të vazhdoj të citoj Qerim Panaritin në faqet 89, 90, 92 simë poshtë:
"Noli ish person sekretiv. Ishte e pamundur për të që t'i hapte zemrën njeriut pa rezervë. Noli s'kish asnjë konfidencë, d.m.th. njeri që t'i hapte zemrën 100 % kurdoherë ishte i rezervuar. Ndër shqiptarët e Amerikës, Noli e kish humbur besimin krejt. "Të lënë të thosh si gunën e vjetër".
Ja dhe një përshkrim karakteristik për të: "Noli nuk ish mikpritës si Faik Konitza. Po të dilnje jashtë me të ishte e pamundur që të vinte dorën në xhep. Po ta vizitonje në shtëpi, s'të afronte asnjë kupë me ujë. Noli ish hamës i madh, kur gëzonte shëndet dhe plot humor dhe shakara."
"Ndër fshatarët e Shqipërisë kish një dashuri të madhe. Fshatari i thjeshtë thosh ka korruptuar komercializma dhe beson se s'mund të bësh dot tregti "me kryq në ballë". Për këtë Z. Qerim Panariti shton: "Këto karakteristikë e gëzojnë të gjithë njerëzit e lartë nga mendimet. Por në këtë rast del akoma e qartë se çfarë kërkonte Noli me qëndrimin e tij me gjigandin F. Konitza, Konstandin Çekrezin, Kristo Dakon dhe Dr. John Nase, kundrejt të cilëve mbodhi farën e grindjes dhe të urrejtjes, të cilat u trashëguan më pas në shumë shqiptarë të Amerikës." Nolit vetëm me Faik Konitzën i haste sharra në gozhdë, sepse ky dallohesh për karakterin, origjinën dhe kulturën e tij të gjerë. Të njëjtat qëndrime pasqyroi edhe ndaj fesë, klerikëve dhe besimeve.
Nolin të gjithë e nderojnë dhe e lartësojnë për përkthimin e liturgjisë së Shejtë në gjuhën shqipe. "Ky është shërbim i madh", thekson Konitza, "për ortodoksët shqiptarë por nuk duhet harruar se Liturgjia shqip i shërbeu Nolit si mjet pune për shqiptarët."
Rezultati i punës së tij si fetar del krejt ndryshe. Ai e përçau Komunitetin shqiptar të Bostonit, me qëndrimin dhe klerikët shqiptarë, duke bërë atë që përveç "kryekishës" së Shën Gjergjit u ngritnë edhe dy kisha të tjera; ajo e Shën Trinisë me 1921 dhe veçanërisht pas ardhjes së Nolit në Amerikë, u ngrit edhe kisha e Shën Johanit me 1934, kjo ka qenë edhe çudia më e madhe për një komunitet të vogël si ky yni në Amerikë, që në 800 metra të kemi 3 kisha. Këtë gjë na e thoshin shumë amerikanë të tjerë duke qendisur: "Ah..., Ah ju ini pak shqiptarë që kini tre kisha në Broduej (Broadway) Street".
Për të dëgjojmë, (pra lexojmë) se çfarë thuhet në "Albumin 2", faqe 101, 102 e 104: "Të gjitha andrallat që pati Noli gjatë administratës si udhëheqës spiritual i kishës i pësoi nga një pjesë e klerit të pabindur. Zënka midis Nolit dhe ekonom At Kris Ellisit (nga fshati Hoçishti, fshat ky në Korçë) hyn në tjetër kategori të cilin pa dhënë hollësira, Noli e pushoi nga puna. Pothuajse të gjithë miqtë e Nolit morën anën e Ekonom Ellisit... . Në përgjithësi shumica e klerikëve s'ka qenë kurrë i bindur karshi Nolit."
Në këtë rast shtoj se Fan Noli nuk kishte kryer studimet për teologji, se u vetshpall peshkop dhe se me përkthimin e "Rubahirave" të Omar Khajamit provoi atë se ai nuk mund të ishte kurrë fetar. Për ktë çështje mund të sqarohemi edhe nga shtypi i kohës në ato vite, si gazeta "Drita e Vërtetë", "Skënderbeu", "Albanian - American Literary Society", libri i zotit Gjon Mc Clain i vitit 1952 me titull: "Albanin Expose". Po ashtu vetë kam shkruar në gazetën: "The Christian Sience Monitor", në një debat me Fan Nolin dhe Gjon Mech Lain që nga 14 gush 1953, deri më 17 prill 1954. Ju zotërinj studiues mund t'i keni lexuar! Me këtë rast po ju drejtohem vetë fjalëve të Nolit marrë nga "Albumi 2", fq. 77 ku thuhet:
"Nëqoftë se emri im do të mbahet mend në të ardhmen mund të rronjë vetëm në fushën e letrave." Pra ky është edhe konkluzioni im për këtë çështje.
Së fundi, zotërinjve Viron Koka dhe Nasho Jorgaqi, ose shkrimeve të tyre ofenduese, po ju jap disa fakte por të shoqëruara edhe me disa pyetje:
Veprat, "Bethoveni dhe Revolucioni Francez", si dhe "Skënderbeu" janë botuar në një njëjtin vit më 1947 në Nju Jork (New York) nga F. S. Noli dhe mbajnë emrin e tij.
Këto dy vepra i dhanë F. S. Nolit gradën e beçelarit (Bachelor's Degree) dhe të Doktorit (Doctor's Degree) më 1945, pra pas vdekjes së Faik Konicës.
Faik Konitza ka vdekur me 15 dhjetor, 1952,në Washington. Biblioteka dhe shkrimet e Konitzës vajtnë në depot e Washington D. C. kundrejt një pagese mujore dhe me interesimin e Fan S. Nolit e të Qerim Panaritit erdhën në Kishën e Shën Gjergjit, në Boston ku janë edhe sot.
Këto shkrime lexoheshin, sistemoheshin, nga bashkëkohësit Fan Noli dhe Qerim Panariti në atë kohë, por më vonë studioheshin nga studiues të specializuar të regjimit të Enver Hoxhës, regjim që nuk i përmend as emrin Faik Konitzës dhe jo më të botonte shkrimet e tij.
"Bethovei dhe Revolucion FRAncez" dhe veçanërisht "Skënderbeu" kanë një stil të ndryshëm nga shkrimet e mëparshme të F. S. Nolit, bile tek "Skënderbeu" shohim që përmbajtja, mënyra e të shkruarit dhe shumë datime të ndryshojnë. Ky ndryshim ndihet aq sa ndryshon "mbreti" në "Skënderbeu" i vitit 1921 nga "kryezoti" i Shqipërisë në "Skënderbeu" i vitit 1947.
Zotërinjve u kujtoj se jam 18 më i vogël se Noli, sot jetoj akoma (pra kur po shkruajmë këtë artikull të Z. Peter Minnar, ai është mbi 100 vjeç, shënimi im K. Kapinova). Kam përfunduar gjimnazin para vitit 1920, kam studiuar dhe jam marrë me balet gjatë djalërisë time në Amerikë. Kam qenë mik me të ndjerin Qerim Panariti, sekretar personal i F. S. Nolit, të cilit i kam qëndruar pranë për më shumë se 30 vjet. Miqësia ime me Qerim Panaritin mbetet simbol i bashkimit shqiptar të sekteve myslimano - kristiane; kultura dhe arti na bashkoin.
Përfundimisht po ju drejtohem me disa pyetje se kështu do të mirrni një përgjigje më të saktë.
Përse nuk u bëtua libri "Albumi 2" i Qerim Panaritit në Shqipëri? Ose të paktën përse nuk u ribotua?
A mund të ketë njohës më të mirë se Z. Qerim Panariti i biografisë së Fan Nolit?
Përse në "Albumi 2" nuk përmendet grada e Doktorit (Ph.D.), apo ajo e Bahçellarit? Nuk u gjenden dy rradhë në "Albumin 2" që të shkruheshin dhe dy nga veprat më të rëndësishme si "Skënderbeu" dhe "Bethoveni dhe Revolucioni Francez"?
Mos vallë mendja e studiuar në Clark University në Wocester e Qerim Panaritit ja ka harruar këto dy vepra Fan S. Nolit?
Pse në "Albumin 2" përmendet vetëm letra e Benard Show (Benard Shou) dhe pse cilësohet që kjo letër është përkthyer nga vetë Fan S. Noli?
A mos vallë, pas vdekjes së Konitzës me 1942, nuk do të më mjaftonin tre deri në pesë vjetë për të përpunuar dy veprat dhe për të botuar ato duke siguruar edhe titujt përkatës?
Me 1947 botohen dy libra nga i njëjti autor. Kjo është karakteristike e shkrimtarëve të veçantë, apo shfrytëzimit të gjërave të gatshme?
Po Benard Shou, mos nuk ka të drejtë kur thotë: "U gabuat në zanatin kur u dorëzuat klerik"?
Po, Qerim Panariti a mund të shkruante kundër Fan S. Nolit në atë kohë? Kjo nuk mund të ndodhë kurrë, ndryshe humbiste gjithshka! Po e la amanet disa miqve të tij të vërtetën.
Kjo gjë më takon mua në gjyqin (e rekomanduar nga Dr; Viron Koka) ta bëjë bashkë me Faik Konitzën në Forest Hills Cemetery pas vdekjes sime.
Peter L. Minnar 
Firma
Quincy Mass.
Janar 1995"
Pra kjo ishte letra më e rëndësishme si përgjigje drejtuar dy përfaqësuesve më të lartë të historiografisë komuniste Z. Viron Koka dhe Nasho Jorgaqit, të botuar në librin e autorit Peter Minnar me titull kuptimplotë: "Për Shqipërinë", botuar në Boston në vitin 1995. Le të gjykojë lexuesi më mirë, mbasi ende sot historiografia komuniste që mbizotëron në të gjithë instancat e kulturës shqiptare shkruan dhe vulos edhe në tekstet shkollore të vitit 2001 me po ato metodologji dhe burime historike sikurse kanë vepruar tash 60 vjet ndonëse historia ende nuk e ka thënë fjalën e saj, dhe kur kanë dalur dokumente të reja në dritë ata i kanë anashkaluar sepse nuk duan që të hedhin "shkencën" e paanëshme që kanë bërë deri më sot.
Burime të reja nga jeta e bashkëatdhetarit të shquar Z. Minnar
Është i ri, ndonëse e ka kaluar shekullin me vite mbi supe. Gëzon shëndet të mirë, dhe për Z. Minnar sekreti është një fjalë filozofike që konsiston në atë se "Sekreti i jetëgjatësisë është të duash veten, ta respektosh atë." Gjithnjë ka qenë i kujdesshëm me alkoolin dhe cigaren nuk e ka përdorur. Mish ha fare pak, kurse tre ditë në javë ha peshk dhe dy ditë mish pule, kryesisht zoga të vogla. Mbi të gjitha i pëlqen të lëvizë dhe këtu padyshim është edhe sekreti tjetër i sfidës që ai i bën moshës së tij. Ai punon sikurse ka punuar sistematikisht gjatë gjithë jetës. Përmes punës njeriu mund të bëhet i pasur në Amerikë, mbasi Amerika nuk është filantropike. Kështu njeriu i huaj që vjen aty është gjithnjë në rolin e atyre heronjve të Xhek Londonit që ishin në kërkim të etheve të arit. Drama e tyre është edhe refren i ditëve të sotme. Njëkohësisht gjatë bisedave të lira dhe duke vënë buzën në gaz për të mos demoralizuar njerëzit ai shton se "mos harroni se duhet edhe pak fat". Dhe kështu këtu zë vend një shprehje e njohur angleze, ku thotë: "Të ndodhesh në kohën e duhur, në vendin e duhur."
Gjatë jetës së tij prej 10 dekadash, ai ka pasur edhe fat në jetë, edhe sot pas një historie të pasur dhe një përvoje të mbushur me ngjarje, personalitete, senatorë, kongresmenë amerikanë, njerëz të thjeshtë dhe politikanë amerikanë e pas viteve '90 edhe shqiptarë nga trojet etnike shqiptare, ai bën çdo ditë një jetë normale, siç mund të jetohet në Amerikë.
Piter Minnar ka lindur në shekullin XIX në qytetin e Korçës. Pra, ai është i ngjarjes historike kur në vendin tonë ekzistonte ende pushtimi i natës së gjatë të ushtrive turke dhe se në atë kohë në pushtet ishte Sulltan Hamiti. Nëna e babai i tij kanë lindur në qytetin e hershëm të Korçës. Familja kishte një gjendje ekonomike të mirë dhe se në familje jetonin katër vetë, Piteri, motra dhe nëna e babai, dhe pas 20 vjetëve ai merr udhën e emigrimit në Amerikë, ndonëse nuk kishte nevojë ekonomike, mbasi ishte djalë i vetëm në familje. Fati e hodhi në një shtet të zhvilluar edhe asokohe. Ai pas disa viteve e kishte të vështirë që të rikthehet në Korçën e tij të dashur mbasi Amerika e kishte bërë bir të saj e kështu ajo nuk e lëshonte më shqiptarin plot energji rinore. Ai hyri në një shkollë nate ku mësonin edhe 18 korçarë të tjerë. Për fat të mirë Piteri i ri ishte i vetmi që dinte alfabetin latin. Atë e ndihmoi shumë edhe gjuha frënge dhe kultura emarrë në gjimnazin e Korçës (që asokohe ishte me zë), ku ishte me detyrim që të mësonte një gjuhë ndërkombëtare dhe në atë kohë më e përhapur krahas anglishtes edhe gjuha frankofone.
Gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore punoi si përkthyes (terxhuman) me disa tregtarë dhe mësoi shumë përvojë edhe nga kontaktet me ushtarët francezë. Më pas Piteri integrohet falë hobby në një shkollë baleti, ku iu krijua mundësia të mësonte edhe gjuhën vendase angleze. Shpesh Piteri është pyetur edhe nga vetë amerikanët dhe pas viteve '90 nga gazetarët dhe studiuesit që hulumtojnë rreth jetës së tij 101 vjeçare, se duke qenë djalosh i pashëm, pse nuk u martuat me një amerikane, ai gjithnjë me dashuri për shqiptarët, gjuhën dhe vajzat e bukura që ka Shqipëria është përgjigjur se: "Kjo është çudia e ime dhe jo vetëm e imja, por edhe shumë miqve të mi që më njihnin asokohe. Se unë kur shkova në Amerikë si zura punë, vajta edhe në shkollë baleti dhe më pas formova një grup baleti me 5 vajza amerikane. Vetëm unë isha djalë. Dhamë shfaqje në shumë qytete të Amerikës. Ishin vajza të bukura, të pasura e megjithatë kur erdhi koha për t'u martuar zgjodha nga qyteti im i lindjes Korça (pra, vajzën e një tregtari të njohur në Korçë me emrin Koli Asllani). E kështu vitet do t'ia lënë vendin dekadave ku së bashku çifti do të jetonte gjatë. Ai nuk e ka harruar asnjëherë vendlindjen dhe në Shqipëri ka qenë 10 herë. Për herë të parë zbret në tokën e të parëve, në kohën e komunizmit, më 1983 dhe përsëri pas 3 vjetëve në vitin 1986 dhe 6 herë tashti në periudhën e demokracisë. Asokohe sikurse e pranon edhe vetë Piter Minnar, ishin pak vetë që vinin për vizitë si turistë në Shqipëri në kohën e diktatorit gjakësor Enver Hoxha, dhe me siguri një pjesë e tyre kanë qenë agjentë të Sigurimit. Por duke e pyetur se si munde të hysh në Shqipëri kur ti shkruaje në gazetat amerikane kundra rregjimit të egër të Tiranës ai kujton me një freski edhe detajet më të vogla: "Vetëm me anën e një zyrtari të lartë të Tiranës, mik pas miku, unë munda të vij këtu dy herë në 70 vjet mërgim." Mirëpo gjatë kohës 80 vjeçare që qëndron në Amerikë, Z. Peter Minnar ka hulumtuar dhe skeduar edhe për emigracionin shqiptar dhe duke gjurmuar në biblioteka dhe arkiva ka mundur të zbulojë se shqiptarët e vjetër të vendosur në Amerikë para Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kanë qenë patriotë dhe kanë punuar për Shqipërinë. Kështu "Shoqëria më e vjetër e diasporës Federata Panshqiptare "Vatra" (sepse shqiptarët për njëri - tjetrin ishin një vatër mikpritje e bujarie, duke përjashtuar rastet e veçuara, kur shqiptari i ka kthyer shpinën shqiptarit) me Kryetar Faik Konicën është historia e vërtetë e kësaj diaspore. Mirëpo Z. Minnar përmend shpesh edhe kontributin e Nolit në fushën e letrave duke qenë i kujdesshëm në vlerësimin e tij për disa aspekte të tjera të aktivitetit si klerik, "shkencorë" e të tjera. Ai ishte një njeri i zgjuar dhe ka merita të tij. Për më tepër shqiptaro - amerikani më i moshuar deri më sot në Amerikë (të paktën sipas burime nga diaspora amerikane, shënimi im K.K.) Peter Minnar, kur flitet për figurën e Nolit ai thekson se: "Ju vazhdimisht flisni për Fan Nolin. Bukur ishte njeri i zgjuar dhe ka meritat e tij. Por historinë e diasporës nuk e bëri një njeri. Noli ka bërë shumë të mira, po ka edhe gabime. Faik Konica e Shahin Kolonja u hapnin sytë shqiptarëve. Asokohe shqiptarët nuk dinin të lexonin shqip. Konica e Shahin Kolonja i mësuan të lexonin me anën e një korçari tjetër, Kristo Dakos, i cili udhëtonte në rrethinat e Bostonit që t'i mësonte shqiptarët të këndonin shqip e anglisht." Pra në këtë mënyrë djemtë shqiptarë dhe patriotë edhe pse në emigracion mësonin bashkëvëllezërit e një gjaku e gjuhë që të flisnin, të shkruanin e të lexonin gjuhën e të parëve të tyre. Kështu p.sh.; Kristo Dako foli për çështjen shqiptare me filantropistin e dëgjuar amerikan Charles Grey, i cili ishte mik i presidentit të dëgjuar amerikan Wilson. Ishte Grey ai që i mbushi mendjen presidentit Willson për të ndihmuar Shqipërinë, mbasi asokhe Evropa ishte progrekëve e prosllavë e prosllavëve në drejtim të çështjes shqiptare. Për rolin e këtij filantropisti amerikan mund të mësojmë shumë po të lexojmë artikullin e Faik Konicës botuar tek "Dielli", më 1921. Dhe për këtë dëshmi e shumë të tjera atdhetari i flaktë Peter Minnar flet dhe ka dokumenta të shkruara në shtypin e kohës që i ruan me fanatizëm si vlera atdhetare e kulture së asnjëherë nuk janë cituar edhe pas 10 vjetëve të "demokracisë" në Shqipëri. Me orë e ditë të tëra ai të rrëfen edhe për intelektualin tjetër Kristo Kirka, Kryetarin e Shoqatës kuptimplote "Besa - Besën" një nga figurat më të shquara korçare. I tillë është edhe atdhetari Eftim Naçi ku vëllai i tij hapi të parën shkollë shqipe, por që nga historiografia komuniste është lënë në harresë. Mbi këtë temë të preferuar në punimet publicistike të Z. Peter Minnar, historia shqiptare është dyfiçitare. Por me qetësinë e mprehtësinë që e karakterizon Peter Minnar thekson: "E megjithatë për këta patriotë është folur fare pak. Ku e kemi Themistokli Gërmenjin? E dini se vdiq T. Gërmenji? Kini edhe një statujë të tij këtu në Korçë. Ku e kini Bellkamenin, Tromarën? Natyrisht historia ju shfajëson disi pasi në kohën e Enver Hoxhës nuk e zije dot në gojë emrin e Faik Konicës dhe të patriotëve të tjerë...
Roli i diasporës ka qenë dhe mbetet i madh."

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Julius

Fan Stilian Noli dhe jeta e tij.
Fan S. Noli
(1882-1965)

    Fan Noli ishte artist dhe dijetar, perfaqesues e shquar i letersise demokratike, qe u zhvillua ne shqiperi fill pas Rilindjes.     
 Fan Noli lindi me 6 Janar 1882 ne fshatin Ibrik Tepe, fshat shqiptar ne Thrake, jo shume large nga Ederneja. 
Si disa fshatra te tjere te asaj krahine te banuar nga shqiptare, fshati kishte ruajtur gjuhen dhe zakonet e te pareve. Noli prejardhjen e tij fisnore e kishte nga Kolonja. I ati, Stiljani, ndonse trashgoj nje cope toke, nuk u mor kur me punet e bujqesise, po sherbeu si psalt ne kishen e fshatit. E ema Maria ishte shtepiake. Familja u shtua shume dhe jetesa u veshtirsua per te.
     Sa qe i mitur Noli kaloi semundje te medha dhe kjo qe dhe arsya qe e filloi shkollen me vonese. 
Filloren dhe te mesmen e beri greqisht. Por me shume tek ai ndikoj dashuria per gjuhen shqipe. 
     Qe ne bankat e shkolles u shfaq krenaria e pavarur dhe fryma e revoltes. Per kete shkak nuk ju dha diploma ne kohen e duhur.
Me 1900 vajti ne greqi qe te nxirte jetesen dhe te vazhdonte fakultetin e filozofise. Ne Athine u lidhe me nje shoqeri belgjiane, e cila zotronte tranvajet me kuaj. Nuk i eci mbare me kete shoqeri dhe shkollen nuk e beri. Filloj te bente pune te tjera si: kopist, sufler dhe aktor prane nje trupe teatri greke. Atje ju ngjall deshira per tu mare me dramaturgji. Me 1903 shkoi ne Egjipt, ku zuri pune si mesues i greqishtes. Nderkoh njihet me levizjen kombetare. I ndihmuar nga patriot, nisi veprimtarine politike dhe letrare.
     Me 1906, i nxitur dhe i perkrahur nga patriotet, Noli u nis per ne SHBA, me qellim qe te ndihmonte ne organizimin dhe ne bashkepunimin e shqiptareve te merguar, qe kercenoheshim nga reziku i percarjes, per shkak te veprimeve te shovinisteve greke.    
   Beri pune krahu si puntor ne nje fabrik share, si pjatalares etj. Megjithese nuk kishte bindje te forta fetare u be prift me 1908 dhe filloj luften per shkeputjen e kishes ortodokse shqiptare nga ajo greke, duke bere sherbesa shqip, duke perkethyer ne shqip librat fetar etj. Nderkohe bashkepunonte me gazeta, mbante ligjerata, organizonte shoqeri patriotike, te cilat, me 1912, u bashkuan ne federaten pan-shqiptare "Vatra". Ate vit kreu studimet e larta ne Universitetin e Harvardit. 
   Pas shpalljes se pavarsise, Noli perkrahu qeverine e kryesuar nga I. Qemali. Erdhi ne Shqiperi per te paren here me 1913. Pastaj shkoj perseri ne ShBA. "Vatra" e zgjodhi kryetar. Ne kete kohe ai shkroi vjershat e tij te para, qe ishin dhe shqiperimet e para artistike.
   Me 1921 doli vepra e tij madheshtore ne proze "Historia e Skenderbeut" .Ne Shqiperi erdhi serisht ne fillim te viteve 1920. Gjeti nje levizje mjafte te gjere per sigurimin e pavarsise kombetare. Si deputet ne Keshillin Kombetar, mbrojti platformen e Kongresit te Lushnjes dhe u be udheheqsi i krahut demokratik kunder feudaleve, qe kryesohej nga A. Zogu. Noli luajti nje rol te dores se pare ne organizimin dhe drejtimin e Revolucionit Demokratik te Qershorit me 1924, pas ngadhnjimit ne te cilin u caktua kryetar i qeverise. Por revolucioni nuk u cua deri ne fund per arsye se Noli me shoke u treguan shume te bute 
  . Revolucioni u thye nga bashkeveprimi i reaksionit te brendshem dhe me forca te huaja. 
Me 24 Dhjetor 1924 Noli mori rugen e mergimit politik dhe nuk u kthye me ne Shqiperi.
U vendos perkohesisht ne Vjene. Regjimi zogist e denoj me vdekje ne mungese. 
Ne periudhen 1925-1930, krahas veprimtaris politike, zhvilloi nje pune te dendur krijuese: shkroi vjersha, perktheu ne shqip disa kryevepra te letersise botrore, botoj artikuj te mprehte  per mbrojtjen e Revolucjonit Demokratik te Qershorit per denoncimin e regjimit zogist dhe te reaksionit nderkombetar. Pas vitit 1930, Noli u largua nga Evropa dhe u vendos perfundimisht ne ShBA. Aty ushtroj profesionin e peshkopit te kishes ortodokse Shqiptare. 
   Me 1947 botoi perpunimin qe i beri "Historise se Skenderbeut", nxori ne drite nje botim anglisht dhe me 1949 nje variant te dyte shqip te saj.
Me1948 botoj vellimin me vjersha "Album". 
Me 1960 dha nje "Autobiografi" ne anglisht, mjaft terheqese. 
Me 1961-1963 botoj dy vjershat e fundit dhe perketheu ne shqip disa vjersha te poeteve te njohur. 
Me 20 Nentor 1963 vajti ne Florida. 
Me 13Mars 1965 Fan Noli vdiq, ne Fort Lauderdel, larg atdheut te tij te dashur, qe e deshi me zjar te pashuar. 
Fan Noli eshte varosur ne Forest Hill Cemetiry, ne Boston.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Hyllien

Përshëndetje të gjithëve, 
Në këte temë do postoj një biografi të shkurtër të Fan Noli-t si dhe vepra të ndryshme të tij, artikuj gazetash, poezira të ndryshme etj.

*JETA E TIJ* (PJESA I)

*1882* 

*6 janar* 
Lindi në ngulimin shqiptar të Ibrik-Tepese (Qytezë) në kazanë e Uzun Qoprys të Turqisë evropiane, Fan S. Noli. Ai u edukua në një familje me ndjenja atdhetare e që ruanin me fanatizem gjuhën, traditat e zakonet shqiptare.

*1890*
Noli ndjek shkollen gjashtëvjeçare greke te fshatit, të cilen e mbaron në katër vjet, ndërsa klasën e shtatë në qytetin Keshan.

*1896*
Fillon mesimet në gjimnazin grek të Edrenesë. Krahas tyre merr mësime private për muziken bizantine. Gjatë pushimeve verore kthehet në Ibrik-Tepe, ku merret me punët e «rëndomta» të bujqësise. Ne vjeshtën e vitit 1900 mbaron gjimnazin.

*1900*
Noli largohet përfundimisht nga vendlindja. Shkon në Athine për të vijuar studimet e larta, ,po nuk ia arrin qëllimit. Provon gjatë kësaj kohe disa punë, si karrocier trolejbuzi, kopist, sufler, aktor. Pati rast të interpretojë edhe Hamletin.

*1903*

*Mars*
Fillon punën si mesues në shkollën fillore greke te Shibin-el-Komit (Egjipt). Këtu pati rast të mësoje arabishten e të njihet me Spiro Dinën, «pionier aktiv i Rilindjes», që i vuri në dispozicion biblioteken e tij të pasur. Në moshën njëzetenjëvjecare, Fan Noli u njoh me perpjekjet e Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare për clirimin nga zgjedha osmane e problemet, që e shqetësonin atë.

*Korrik-Gusht*
Noli boton të parat skica letrare në revisten demokratike greke «Numas» me emrin e mbiemrin e tij të hershem Theofan Mavromati.

*1905*

*Mars*
Një kërkesë më e leverdisshme e bën Nolin të largohet nga Shibin-el-Komi në Fajum (Egjipt) me të njëjrtën. detyrë.

*15 Shtator*
I lidhur me rrethet atdhetare shqiptare dhe nën ndikimin e tyre, Noli nis bashkepunimin me gazetën «Drita»- të Shahin Kolonjës, në të cilën boton një numër artikujsh polemizues greqisht në pergjigje te sulmeve të shtypit reaksionar grek. Këta artikuj si «Budallallëqe turko-greke», «Çetat e andarteve», «Mendime të kripura», «Budallallëqe» etj. ngjallën reaksion të fortë në qarqet shoviniste greke. Bashkëpunon me gazetën «Drita» deri në fillim të vitit 1908

*1906*

*Prill*
Në Fajum ai u njoh e u miqesua me Thanas Tashkon e Jani Vruhon, atdhetarë të njohur të Lëvizjes Kombëtare. Ai pranon propozimin e tyre të shkojë, si organizator për themelimin e shoqerive atdhetare në SHBA. Perkthen këtu greqisht veprën e Sami Frashërit. «Shqipëria ç'ka qenë, ç'është e çdo të bëhet ?»

*31 Maj*
Noli arrin në Nju-Jork e prej këndej shkon ne Bufalë, qëndër e shoqerise atdhetare «Mall' i mëmëdheut», e themeluar prej Petro Nini Luarasit. Punon përkohësisht punëtor në një sharrë.

*4 Korrik*
Përpara bashkatdhetarëve të kësaj shoqerie mban ligjeratën e parë të zjarrtë e shfaq besimin se populli shqiptar ka mjaft fuqi sa të heqe nga qafa zgjedhën e turqëve e të fanariotëve. Ligjeratën e boton gazeta «Kombi», që porsa kishte filluar të botohej në Boston, Mass. Ajo ishte e para gazetë e atdhetarëve shqiptarë në SHBA.

*Korrik*
Ftohet të punojë si redaktori i gazetes «Kombi» nga drejtori i saj, Sotir Peci. Punon në këtë gazetë deri në maj të vitit 1907. Artikujt e tij të shumtë nënshkruhen me pseudonimet Ali Baba Qyteza, ABQ etj.

*4 dhe 11 Gusht*
Noli boton dy artikuj radhazi në «Kombi» («Detyra e parë» e «Populli dhe udheheqësi»).

*18 Gusht*
Në artikullin «Hannibal ante portas» botuar në «Kombi», Noli u bën thirrje atdhetarëve shqiptarë që të bashkohen përpara rreziqeve të shumta që i kanosen atdheut.

*29 Gusht*
Boton një artikull me rëndësi në faqet e «Kombit», me anën e të cilit shtron probleme të mprehta që shqetësonin Lëvizjen Kombëtare, si mungesën e një programi të njësuar e të veprimeve te bashkërenduara të të gjitha forcave atdhetare. Ai fton atdhetarët e njohur që të bashkojne përpjekjet e tyre për krijimin e një alfabeti të njësuar.

*Shtator*
Në artikullin «Jo lundrethyerit» («Albania», nr.9), Noli shpreh pakënaqësine e tij për të metat që viheshin re në Lëvizjen Kombëtare dhe bën thirrje për kryengritje të armatosur kundër pushtuesit osman.

*1907*
Noli boton dramën ne tri akte «Israilitë dhe filistinë». 

*6 Janar*
Në Boston themelohet prej Fan S. Nolit shoqeria atdhetare «Besa-Besen».

*25 Janar*
Boton në «Kombi» poezinë e parë «Fryn, moj erë».

*10 Shkurt*
Në vazhdim të turneut për të ngritur degët e shoqerisë «Besa-Besen», Noli flet përpara punëtoreve të Natikut e mban një nga ligjeratat e tij panegjirike më të frymëzuara, që përshkohet nga patosi për atdheun, gjuhën e kombin shqiptar.

*28 Shkurt  7 Mars*
Me artikullin «Grekët dhe shqiptarët» - «Ali Pasha dhe Thermopylet», nënshkruar me gërmat e para të pseudonimit Ali Baba Qyteza (ABQ) dhe botuar në dy numra të gazetës «Kombi», Noli i jep fund karrierës së mirefilltë gazetareske dhe jep doreheqjen si redaktor i saj.

*Korrik*
Shoqeron për afro tre muaj atdhetarin e shquar Bajo Topullin të ardhur në SHBA për të mbledhur ndihma për kryengritjen e armatosur që kishte filluar në Jug të Shqipërisë.

*1908*

*9 Shkurt*
Dëshira e lufta e atdhetarëve shqiptarë në SHBA për të krijuar një shtet të pavarur ngjalli një reaksion të fortë tek shovinistët grekë. Kisha greke në SHBA për të gjunjëzuar shqiptarët ortodoksë, nuk pranoi të kryente çdo lloj riti fetar për ta. Ne këto rrethana politike, Fan Noli mori përsiper misionin për themelimin e Kishës Shqiptare në SHBA.

*22 Mars*
Noli jep meshën e parë në gjuhën shqipe në Boston e themelon Kishën Ortodokse Shqipe, ngjarje politike me rendësi kombëtare, që ai e perdori si tribunë për bashkimin dhe edukimin atdhetar të shqiptarëve.

*Mars*
Shtypi shqiptar («Kombi», «Drita», «Albania») botojnë një «Lajmërim» të Fan S. Nolit në emër të Kishës Shqipe. Në këte thirrje, ai tregonte udhët e bashkimit të popullit shqiptar, dënonte dasitë fetare e ndërhyrjen e krerëve fetare të huaj, që ishin armiq të betuar të popullit shqiptar.

*6 Maj*
Mban një Ligjeratë mbi Skënderbeun (botuar në «Albania», 1907, nr. 3.)

*21, 28 Gusht*
Me fitoren e revolucionit xhonturk, boton në «Kombi» artikullin «Vigjëloni», nënshkruar me pseudonimin «Pesimisti». Këtu ai parashtron të varin program që njohim prej tij, program që kërkonte autonominë e Shqipërise.

*13 Tetor*
Noli përshëndet drejtuesit e klubit «Bashkimi» të Manastirit që e ftojnë të marrë pjesë në punimet e Kongresit të Manastirit, si de1egat i shqiptarëve të Amerikës. Për arsye të justifikueshme, ai nuk mundi të thotë fjalën e tij në këtë kongres.

*27 Tetor*
Në një letër drejtuar klubit «Bashkimi» Fan Noli shfaqte dëshiren që në pranverën e 1909-ës të vendosej në Shqipëri, në rast se xhonturqit do të pajtoheshin me themelimin e një kishe kombëtare.

*Dhjetor*
Nis botimin për nevojat e Kishës Shqipe te librave me karakter fetar, si «Shërbesat e javës së madhe» (Boston, 1908) «Libra e sherbesave të shenjta» (Brukse1, 1909), .«Libra e të kremteve të mëdha» (Brukse1, 1911) etj. M'u nxi shpirti nga këto kthime, shkruante Noli me 1908, se janë jo vetëm të vështira e të zorshme, po edhe të merzitura fort».

*1909*

*15 Shkurt*
Boton numrin e parë të gazetës «Dielli», si organ i shoqërise «Besa-Besen», që më 1912 kthehet në organ i Federatës Panshqiptare «Vatra». Noli e drejtoi dhe e redaktoi «Diellin» nga 15 shkurti 1909 deri 22 tetor 1909; nga tetori 1910 deri në korrik të vitit 1911 dhe nga dhjetori 1915 deri në korrik 1916, kohë në të cilën «Dielli» ishte bëre gazetë e përditshme.

*1910* 

*Maj*
Në një fjalim politik të mbajtur në shoqerine «Besa- -Besen» e të botuar në «Dielli» (20 e 27 maj, Noli fton bashkatdhetarët që të përkrahin kryengritjen e Kosovës dhe u bën homazhe 1uftëtarëve të Isa Bo1etinit e të Idriz Seferit, për guximin e treguar në betejat e Cernalevës e në grykën e Kaçanikut.

*1911*

*4 Qershor*
Në mitingun e madh të organizuar nga shoqeria «Besa--Besen» për të përkrahur kryengritjen e vitit 1911, mban një fjalim tjetër të rëndësishëm (botuar në «Die1li» me 16 qershor) të frymëzuar nga vrulli revolucionar që kishte shperthyer në Shqipëri dhe shfaq mendimin se shqiptarët duhej t'u benin ballë vetëm për vetëm të gjith armiqve të tyre.

*10 Gusht*
Noli niset për një turne të gjatë në disa vende te Evropës. Ai viziton me radhe kolonitë shqiptare të Kishinievit e të Odeses, të Bukureshtit e të Brailes, si dhe të Sofjes. Meshat në gjuhën shqipe e predikimet politike u pritën me një gezim të papershkueshëm. Kthehet në SHBA me 15 dhjetor.

**1912**

*31 Mars*
Noli punoi pa ndërprerje për të bashkuar të gjitha shoqeritë atdhetare në një federatë të vetme gjatë më shumë se pesë vjetëve. Ne kete ditë themelohet në Boston, Federata Panshqiptare «Vatra» që do të luante një rol me rëndesi para dhe pas mbarimit të Luftës së Parë Botërore për mbrojtjen e interesave e të pavarësisë së Shqipërisë.

*Qershor*
Pas disa vjet përpjekjesh, pa u shkëputur nga puna, mbaron shkëlqyeshëm Universitetin e Harvardit në Boston, Massachusetts.

*Nëntor*
Duke parë rrezikun që i kërcënohej Shqipërise nga vazhdimi i Luftes I Ballkanike, «Vatra» e nis me mision Nolin në Evropë.

*6 Dhjetor*
Nga Londra, Fan Noli përshendet Ismail Qemalin, kryetarin e qeverisë së përkohshme të Vlorës për Shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqiperisë: «*Ju përgëzoj për veprën tuaj patriotike. Rroftë Shqiperia! Rroftë kabineti i ri*».

*vazhdon...*

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

DUKE DEGJUAR  ZERIN E FAN S. NOLIT

( Shenime rreth dy audiokasetave të panjohura me fjalën e Fan S. Nolit mbajtur në 80 - vjetorin e lindjes së tij  )

Nga Vasil QESARI

KUR  RINGJALLEN IDOLET,
e bashkë me to edhe Njeriu ...

Mbremë, gjer nga ora tre e mengjezit, kam qenë në një gjendje shpirtërore pothuaj surealiste. Kam ndenjur pranë Fan S.Nolit. PoPo ! Pranë vetë Hirësisë së Tij, Fan S.Noli ! Po si ndodhi vallë ? Shoqja ime, e mira dhe e sjellëshmja Monda Moisiu në SHBA, më bëri kohët e fundit një të papritur të veçantë. Më dërgoi dy audiokaseta ku qenë regjistruar fjala e Fan S.Nolit me rastin e 80-vjetorit të lindjes, 50-vjetorit  të themelimit të Vatrës si edhe e një konference për shtyp dhenë po prej tij, në anglisht. Rregjistrimi i kësaj ceremonie mbajtur në vitin 1962, është një dokument i panjohur gjer tani e, nuk dihet se në çrrethana e nga kush është bërë. Cilësia e tij është mjaft e pastër dhe është ruajtur gjer në ditët tona nga atdhetari i njohur, 76 vjeçari shqiptaro - amerikan, i nderuari Thanas Laskaj.
    Pra, siç thashë, po dëgjoja zërin e Nolit në atë shirit të bekuar magnetik dhe krahas emocioneve, shumë gjëra më befasuan ! Së pari, nga që nuk më besohej se isha duke dëgjuar vërtet, për herë të parë në jetën time, zërin e tij. Sepse, ka disa gjëra në jetë të cilat njeriu i përfytyron përgjithmonë të humbura, të shuara, të pamundura për tu ringjallur e që, natyrisht, as që mendon kurrë se mund të ndodhë edhe e kundërta. Ka disa gjëra, të cilat konsiderohen e kujtohen si të ngrira në kohë ( diçka e tillë e ngjajshme na ndodh, bie fjala, kur shohim bustet apo monumentet e njerëzve të shquar, ndërkohë që ata hedhin atë vështrimin e  tyre të ftohtë, të ngrirë, indiferent, të metaltë apo të mermertë e, nga ai vështrim, kujtimi i vetëm që na mbetet është jehona e jetës së tyre ). Shkurt muhabeti, është e pamundur që i vdekuri të ngrihet nga varri e të na fanepset para syve, por ja që mua atë natë, mu ngjall e më doli përpara vetë hirësia e tij, Fan S. Noli !...
 Po dëgjoja pra, i përhumbur, zërin nga magnetofoni e vetja m'u duk sikur isha në shtëpizën e tij të thjeshtë në Fort Lauderdale, aty ku në muzgun e një jete vërtet të jashtëzakonshme, ai kalonte muajt e dimrit e, njëkohësisht, fundin e tij. E dëgjoja e, para sysh m'u shfaq imazhi që më kish ngelur i pashlyer qysh nga vitet '80, kur Noli ish shfaqur për herë të parë i "gjallë", në një copëz filmi dhjetë sekondëshe të cilin televizioni shqiptar i asaj kohe, nuk di se ku e në çrrethana e pat gjetur dhe e pat dhenë në një emison kushtuar jetës së tij. 
     Aso kohe, ajo sekuencë e shkurtër filmike pa zë, e cila paraqeste Nolin në kopësht para shtëpisë, më kish lenë pothuajse pa frymë. Ato kuadro filmi të xhiruara padyshim nga një amator, patën lenë te unë një efekt të mrekullueshëm ngazëllyes e, në të njejtën kohë, pothuajse hyjnor. Pamja e  gjallë e rilindasit e atdhetarit të madh, idolit tim të bindjes se si një shqiptar i vërtetë duhej të punonte për kombin; e mjeshtrit dhe eruditit të shquar, shkrimtarit, historianit e studjuesit të rrallë, kish marrë në mendjen time dimensione të reja. Qe krijuar kështu një imazh i ri, i ndryshëm nga pamjet e fotove të tij të zverdhura nga koha si dhe nga shkrimet që kisha parë qysh kur isha adoloshent në faqet e gazetës Kombi, të cilat i ruante plot fanatizëm në një baule të vjetër, miku im i femijnisë Sotir Koçi. Ai, të cilin e quaja ndryshe "Bukinisti Mendel", nga që ish vërtet i fandaksur pas kërkimit të librave e botimeve të paraçlirimit 
   Qe pra pothuajse në të aguar që shtrirë në divan, larg Shqipërisë e kujtimeve djaloshare aty në shtëpinë time në Avenue de lUniversité të Bordosë, po përjetoja sërish, pothuaj të njëjtat ndjenja e emocione si ato që kisha provuar kur kisha parë për herë të parë imazhin e tij të lëvizshëm filmik. Dhe e ndjeva veten edhe një herë gjimnazist si atëhere kur, një foto të Nolit të cilën e kisha grisur fshehurazi nga një album i 60-vjetorit të pavarësisë, e kisha ngjitur me zamkë në faqen ballore të tekstit tim shkollor të Historisë së Letërsisë. Si atëhere kur, në një ditë marsi të vitit 1965, zemra e tij kish pushuar së rrahuri larg, në dhé të huaj e kur mësuesi ynë i letërsisë, në shenjë homazhi e zie, na kish komentuar poezinë "Anës lumenjve" ...
 Pra qeshë kthyer prapa në kohë, pikërisht në vitin 1962 e po dëgjoja Nolin, tamam si të ndodhesha dhe unë aty, në atë sallë të madhe ku komuniteti shqiptar i Amerikës ish mbledhur e kremtonte 80-vjetorin e tij të lindjes. Dëgjoja zërin e tij e mendoja : Si qe e mundur që ai, të ish zëri i një njeriu aq të moshuar? Sepse ish zë energjik, kumbues, plot timbër, me shumë djalëri brenda.  Zë i cili nuk t'a jepte aspak përshtypjen e një 80 vjeçari. Me diksion prej aktori. Herë i fortë e me tone të lartë, herë i ulët e me tone të butë. Me një të qeshur e cila i delte thellë nga shpirti, shoqëruar me një tingëllim të çiltër, të ngrohte e, njëkohësisht,  tepër fisnik
     Po ligjërimi, fjala e fjalori i tij i mrekullueshëm ?! Një gjuhë me nuanca të bukura, paksa të përafërt me të folmen korçare-kolonjare, shoqëruar shpesh me pauza të shkurtra. Gjuhë e pastër shqipe ! Nga frazeologjia e thjeshtësia e fjalës, nga menyra e të rrëfyerit e argumentimit të ideve, kuptova edhe një herë qe ish plotësisht e vërtetë se Noli i Madh, oratori i shquar, e kish pasur forcën e fjalës pikërisht te thjeshtësia e saj. Tek aftësia magjike për të komunikuar me çdo lloj dëgjuesi, pavarësisht nga shkalla e intelektit. Nga ajo veti e rrallë, për të bërë për vehte shpirtërat e njerëzve. E, pastaj, humori i tij i hollë ! Ai humor, gjithmomë popullor, i mbrujtur nga jeta, përvoja dhe ngjarjet e përjetuara nga vetë ai apo i dëgjuar e i treguar nga të tjerë. Humor që përbën, ndofta, një nga vetitë më pak të njohura të Nolit, për të cilin është shkruar shumë si Akademik i Rilindjes e Kulturës Shqiptare, por fare pak për aspekte të tij intime. Pra, për Njeriun. Për një njeri tepër modest, të thjeshtë e popullor

VATRA E DIELLI:
In gloriam !

 Pas kalimit të emocioneve e dëgjimit "horizontal", me ngut e si i babëzitur të shiritave magnetikë, i thashë vetes t'i dëgjoja edhe herë të tjera, për vetë faktin se rregjistrimi ish bërë në menyrë të çrregullt e kjo gjë e bënte të vështirë renditjen e tij kronologjike. Pra, ju vura punës të "zbardh" kasetat, idetë e komentet, fjalët e replikat duke i hedhur ato, shënim pas shënimi në letër. E duke kryer këtë punë, vetja mu duk si një antropolog i cili pas kërkimesh të shumta, arrin të gjejë një copë eshtër të lashtë e, pastaj i vihet studimit dhe me laps në dorë, nis të skicojë së pari kafkën e pastaj gjithë skeletin e një qenje njerëzore që ka jetuar mijra vjet më parë. 
 Që në fillim të fjalës, ( i cili me sa dimë është edhe fjalimi i fundit publik që Noli ka mbajtur tre vjet para vdekjes në mars të vitit 1965), të bën përshtypje fakti se, edhe pse ceremonia në fjalë qe organizuar për 80-vjetorin e lindjes së tij, ai i shmanget çdo lloj lëvdate e glorifikimi duke u bërë jehonë vetëm ngjarjeve më të rendësishme të lëvizjes sonë kombëtare. Në fjalën e tij të gjatë e cila, për nga evokimet e porositë për të ardhmen e Vatrës i ngjan një Testamenti, ai vlerëson së pari pjesëmarrjen e shumë shqiptarëve në atë jubile i cili nuk qe vetëm i tij, por edhe i shumë ngjarjeve të tjera të shënuara historike. Ai e fillon fjalën e tij kështu:
 "  Sivjet rastis që të kemi nja katër aniversarë të ndryshmë. Aniversari i parë është aniversari im. Aniversar tjatër është ai i kllasit të dymbëdhjetë (1912), kllas shumë i madh në Harvard University me njerëz që janë bërë shumë të dëgjuar. Nuk do përmënd shumë emëra, po mund tu thom që i ati i presidentit të sotëm, ( Xhon Kenedi - shenim im ) ishte një nga shokët e kllasit tonë... Tashi, nga një anë, është një gjë e çuditëshme që të rroç tetëdhjetë vjet aq sa kam rrojtur unë, se tamam tetëdhjetë jam tani. Nga një anë është trimëri, po nga ana tjatër është një mjerim. Një mjerim i cili mund të përshkruhet shumë bukur me atë meselenë e Luigjit të 14 -të të Francës. Ai qe një nga mbretërit më të dëgjuar po, në fundin e mbretërisë së tij, pati shumë mjerime. Edhe disa nga luftërat e tij, në fund, i humbi. Një herë, një nga ata gjeneralët që humbi luftën me të fundme, vajti që ti bëjë një raport dhe, i shkreti, sdinte si ta niste për të treguar mjerimin që pësoi ushtria frënge. Luigji i 14 -të i tha : Urdhëro, thuaji, sado lajme të hidhura që të jenë se, në vërsën tonë, ska lajme të mira. () I treti aniversar është aniversari i Vatrës që është krijuar në qershor 1912. Aniversari tjatër është ai që do të na vijë më 28 nëndor, pra aniversari i indipendencës shqiptare " 
      Pastaj, ai evokon e ngre lart rolin që luajti Vatra në historinë e shqiptarëve të Amerikës dhe të vetë Shqipërisë:
" Vatra, në qershor të vitit 1909 themeloi gazetën Dielli që jeton qysh prej 53 vjetësh. Ska asnjë gazetë tjatër shqiptare që të ketë  një jetë kaq të gjatë. ( ...) Para e gjatë luftës së I-rë botërore, Vatra luajti rolin e një qeverie shqiptare në mërgim. Delegatët e mbrojtjes së çështjes shqiptare në Evropë, Konica e Turtulli, kur fati i egzistencës së saj ishte në rrezik të madh, i mbajti Vatra. E jo vetëm ata, por edhe përfaqësuesit e tjerë të kolonive shqiptare. Më 4 korrik 1918, ish Vatra që e përfaqësoi Shqipërinë përpara presidentit amerikan Willson, duke fituar kështu një nga miqtë më të mëdhenj, i cili e shpëtoi atë nga coptimi i armiqve.
      Në Kongresin e Lushnjës, Vatra skish delegatë, por çngjau ? Fryma e saj ishte atje. Ca nga njerëzit që zgjodhi ai kongres, ishin njerëz të Vatrës përsëri. Kongresi i Lushnjes bëri një Këshillë të Regjencës dhe, një nga pjestarët e tij qe doktor Turtulli, delegat i Vatrës. Kur formuan kabinetin, ministri i punëve të jashtëme ishte Mehmet Konica, përsëri delegat i Vatrës. Pas Kongresit të Lushnjës ngjau lufta heroike për të dëbuar italianet nga Vlora. Fryma e Vatrës qe atje. Edhe kenga "Vlora, Vlora" sikunder e dini, është bërë nga një përfaqësonjës i Vatrës që e kemi këtu në mes tonë. Ja dini emërin, për ata që se dinë, do ta thom : profesor Thoma Naçi. 
      Pasi u çlirua Vlora, u nisa edhe unë të veja në Shqipëri, diç të bënja atje dhe, me çfarë pasaportë shkova? A ka ndonjë njeri që e mban mënd këtu ? Nuk besoj, veç nja dy a tre. Me pasaportë që ma ka dhënë Çekrezi si përfaqësonjës i Vatrës në Washington. Në Gjenevë, kur u pranua Shqipëria si pjesëtare e Lidhjes së Kombeve më 17 të dhjetorit 1921, kryetari i dërgates ishte përsëri një përfaqësonjës i Vatrës, besoj që e njihni ! ( Fan S. Noli - shënim im).
    Tashi, dy fjalë për ish kryeministrin e Shqipërisë që e keni këtu - thotë me humor Noli - Sështë fjala që të lëvdohem për veten time, po dua tu thom këtë gjë : A ka shumë kombe në të cilët shumica të jenë muhamedanë e të zgjedhën për kryeministër një prift të krishterë ? Kjo më duket është  lëvdata më e madhe që mund tu bëjmë shqipëtarëve. () Vatra, pastajza, ka bërë një punë të lavdëruar duke botuar libra. Libra tashi botohen shumë dhe kjo sju duket ndonjë gjë me rendësi. Por librat që botoi Vatra ishin libra që botoheshin për herën e parë shqip. 
     () Këto janë ca nga shërbimet e Vatrës në kohën e shkuar. Shërbimet e Vatrës në kohën e tanishme mund të përmblidhen me fare pak fjalë. "Dielli" vazhdon e ndriçon opinionin publik të shqiptarëve edhe u jep atyre një tribunë ku të çfaqin e të këmbejnë mejtimet për punet e Shqipërisë. Edhe, mos e kujtoni se "Dielli" e "Vatra" e kanë jetën të shkurtër. Kemi ca miq, ca miq shumë të çmuar, dorëhapur, të cilët kanë bërë pllane që të shigurojnë përjetësinë e Diellit edhe të Vatrës".


SHQIPERINE, TE MIRE A TE LIGE, NE E BEME !
Dhe ju a lamë të tjerëve që ta mirësojnë ...

 Tashi, çdo të bëjë Vatra këtu e tutje ? - pyet Noli, duke vijuar më tej me nevojën e vlerësimit të veprës së personalitetit të shquar të rilindjes, mikut të tij Faik Konica e duke ja lenë amanet këtë punë, intelektualit e publicistit të njohur, Qamil Panariti. A ka ndonjë punë për të bërë Vatra ? Po, ka ! Disa punë që mund të bëjë, do tu a numëroj. Vatra ka punë për të bërë në fushën e botimeve. Për shembëll, në Harward, kemi koleksionin e gazetës Albania të Faik Konicës, ndjestë pastë ! ( Albania e nisi botimin më 1897 dhe u mbyll më 1909 - shenimi im ). Botimi i një përmbledhje të këtij koleksioni të çmuar, do kish rendësi të madhe, sepse siç shprehet Noli: " historia e Rilindjes Shqiptare mund të gjëndet vetëm në Albanian e Faikut ". 
    Dhe më tej, ai, vazhdon:
   " Tjetër gjë që mund të bëjë Vatra është ribotimi i disa librave që sot s'gjenden më, për shëmbëll "Kalendari" i Vatrës. Nëqoftëse nuk mund të botohet i tërë, të botohet një përmbëledhje, një broshurë. Puna më e madhe që mund të bëjë tashi Vatra është të vëmë përsëri Qerimin ( Panariti ) e të na bënjë një përmbledhje të materialit i cili ndodhet në koleksionin e Diellit. Atje ka një thesar për historinë e Shqipërisë. Përpiquni që këto libra ti botoni edhe i thoni Qerimit, të mos shkojë në xhenet, përpara se të mbaronjë këto libra. Kjo është këshilla ime ! ". 
 Dhe, është ndërkohë që përfundon t'a quajmë "pjesën" e parë të fjalës së tij që Noli, në të vetmin rast të ligjëratës jubilare, ngre tonet e zërit të tij dhe ankohet. Qarja në fjalë, sipas tij, bën pjesë në "temën e ditës". Por, edhe pse ai nuk i drejtohet kurkujt direkt, nuk zë emra në gojë e nuk vë dorën mbi "plagë", mendoj se kjo ankesë ka të bëjë ndofta me sulmet që atij i qenë bërë disa herë si drejtues i kishës ortodokse, si person apo si kryetar i Vatrës, lidhur me të ashtuquajturin "kult" të lëvdatave apo me heshtjen qe kish mbajtur ndaj disa çështjeve politike. Aso kohe, në Vatrë, Noli kish edhe kundërshtarë e armiq e, në fjalën e tij, sqaron më poshtë shumë gjëra. Në rradhë të parë faktin që ai, ( për mendimin tim me plot të drejtë ), e vë veten në rradhët e Rilindasve e jo në atë të politikanëve "modernë" të shqiptarëve. 
     Si rilindas i fundit ende i gjallë, ai bëhet kështu zëdhënesi i gjithë atdhetarëve të shquar që në programin e madh të punës së tyre, në kuadrin e angazhimit në lëvizjen tonë kombëtare, si kryefjalë të saj kishin bërjen e Shqipërisë. Në këtë drejtim, e vetmja meritë vetiake për të cilën Noli bën aluzion e shprehet direkt, është përmbushja me sukses e një tjetër misioni specifik të tij: "bërjen" e Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, merita për themelimin e konsolidimin e së cilës është në mënyrë të pa diskutueshme, vepër e tij.
     Ja, si shprehet ai, më tej:
" Tashti të vijmë në themën e ditës. Shumë nga shqipëtarët na qahen me këtë mënyrë : Ore, çkeni bërë që lëvdoheni kaq shumë ? Edhe, kur ta thonë në këtë mënyrë është, natyrisht, sikur të presin gjuhën. Se skemi lënë kusur, i kemi bërë që të gjitha pothuajse çkishim në program të bënim !... Kishim në program të bënim një Shqipëri indipendente, e bëmë ! Të mirë a të keqe, e bëmë ! Nuk mund të presim nga foshnja që ti ketë të gjitha mirësitë. Foshnjës duhet ti jepet kohë të rritet e të tregojë se çështë. Si mund ti qortosh prindërit e tu thuash : Çkeni bërë me këtë foshnjë këtu ? Duhet të presësh sa të rritet foshnja e të tregojë se çlule është. Shqipërinë kishim në program ta bëjmë, e bëmë !  Kishim në pllan që të bënim një kishë autoqefale të Shqipërisë, e bëmë ! Të mire a të ligë, e bëmë ! U a lamë si barrë të tjerëve që ta mirësojnë. Po ne e bëmë ! ( ... ) 

BIÇAKXHINJTE DHE KALEMXHINJTE
ose Noli pacifist 

 Tjetër gjë, e cila më la jo pak përshtypje gjatë dëgjimit të audiokasetave në fjalë, qenë idetë e tij pacifiste. Dihet se Noli, gjatë gjithë jetës së tij e veçanërisht kur u angazhua në veprimtari politike ( gjer sa arriti të bëhej edhe kryeministër i Shqipërisë ), nuk u njojt kurrë për veprime violente e as për politikë force e dhune. Pikërisht ky shpirt e kjo veçori e karakterit dhe personalitetit pacifist, shprehet edhe në fjalën e mbajtur prej tij. Por, ndërkohë të mos harrojmë se kjo fjalë, ky rregjistrim i përket vitit 1962, pra një kohe kur a) Makartizmi, b) Lufta e Ftohtë dhe 3) Kriza e Karaibeve ( konflikti i instalimit të raketave sovjetike në Kubë ) ishin ne kulmin e tyre. Bota kërcënohej nga një luftë tjetër e re, kësaj rradhe me rrezikun e përdorimit të armëve bërthamore 
      Qysh në nentor të vitit 1962, në bazë të zbulimit ajror, presidenti amerikan Kenedi pat qenë informuar për nismën sovjetike mbi instalimin e raketave me mbushje bërthamore në Kubën e Fidel Kastros. Ishte për herë të parë pas luftës së dytë botërore që një krizë e tillë mund të çonte drejt një konfrontimi dhe përdorimi të armëve atomike mes dy superfuqive. Kjo ngjarje plot tension, u përjetua plot panik nga popullata amerikane e cila i trëmbej kërcënimit sovjetik prej vendosjes së raketave fare afër, disa qindra kilometra larg vendit të tyre. Ngjarja në fjalë, përveç kësaj, ndezi edhe më shumë atmosferën e lëvizjes pacifiste në botë e cila u karakterizua nga organizimi i manifestimeve e protestave të fuqishme në shumë vende, përfshirë edhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës.    
     Dhe, është pikërisht në këtë kontekst social - politik që Noli në këtë fjalë, shpalos pikëpamjet e tij për këtë çështje e më tej. Prej mendimeve e ideve të tij kuptojmë se ai gjer në fund të jetës, mbeti një njeri me botëkuptim të theksuar social-demokrat. Por, siç thamë edhe me lart, të mos harrojmë gjithashtu se aso kohe në Perendim egzistonte një lëvizje mjaft e fuqishme pacifiste e cila mbështetej nga shumë personalitete të shquar të kulturës botërore që ishin përgjithësisht, me ide të majta e siç duket Noli, ishte plotësisht nenë ndikimin e ideve e pozicionimit të tyre 
     Përveç kësaj, Noli, i cili me sa dukej dëshironte që ta mbante Vatrën larg përçarjeve e konflikteve të brendëshme që vazhdonin të mbeteshin vazhdimisht rreziku i parë e kryesor i shuarjes së saj, nuk u prononcua as rreth gjendjes në Shqipëri, lidhur me pyetjen se çduhej të bente Vatra për këtë qëllim edhe pse, në fakt, ndihet që nga të pranishmit në sallë pritej një gjë e tillë. Por, Noli, i cili qe në korrent të konjukturave ndërkombëtare shpalos thjesht e bile me humor, pikëpamjen e tij: "theorinë" siç e quan ai të dy shkollave apo të dy rrymave që egzistonin aso kohe në politikë: asaj të një lufte të mundëshme mes dy kampeve kryesore në botë, atij kapitalist dhe komunist. Pra, nga një anë, të konfrontimit të mundshëm me armë bërthamore dhe nga ana tjetër, të zgjidhjes paqësore të problemve, për një bashkëjetesë mes popujve pavarësisht nga sistemet dhe ideologjite e tyre. 
    Noli shpalos ashiqare pikpamjet e tij mes këtyre dy rrymave të kundërta. Mes atyre të cilet ai i quan "biçakxhinj" e të tjerëve që i cilëson si "kalemxhinj". Nga fjala e tij mësojmë se pa asnjë rezervë, ai, linte të kuptoje se bente pjesë në rradhët e pacifistëve e jo të mbështetësve të luftës. Por, shtrohej pyetja: në këtë kontekst politik, ç'mund të bëhej për Shqipërinë? Për Shqipërinë e cila, për fat të keq ish vendosur prej vitesh në kampin tjetër, pra në atë komunist, fati i saj sipas Nolit, ishte tragjikisht i lidhur me atë të kampit ku ajo bënte pjesë: 
     " Çmund të bëjmë ne sot për Shqipërinë ? - pyet ai - Tashi, përpara se të  bisedojmë këtë problem duhet të dimë një gjë, të cilën pothuaj që të gjithë e harrojmë ose si japim rendësi të mjaftë. Problemi i Shqiperisë nuk është një problem që ta zgjidhën shqiptarët sot. Edhe kur thom këtë nuk dua që të poshtëroj shqiptarët se nuk janë si kombet e tjera. Asnjë komb sot, nuk mund ti zgjidhë problemet e tij vetëm. Çdo problem i çdo kombi në këtë botë sot që është bërë një është problem, vetvetiu, ndërkombëtar që në krye gjer në fund. Problemi i Shqipërisë do të zgjidhet, kur të zgjidhen të gjitha problemet e botës. Tashi, për këtë çështje sot janë pothuajse që të gjithë të një mendje : që problemi i çdo kombi është problem kryesisht ndërkombëtar me një posibilitet fare të vogël për njerëzit e vendit brenda. Ndahemi që të gjithë kur vijmë në zgjidhjen e këtij problemi. Qysh do ta zgjidhim atë ? "
      Dhe Noli, pa dhënë ndonjë përgjigje konkrete lidhur me fatet e Shqipërisë e cila lëngonte nenë tiraninë komuniste, vazhdon me insistim gjykimin e tij se në atë kohë për zgjidhjen e fateve të kombeve egzistonin dy zgjidhje, dy shkolla. Ajo e "bixhakçinjve", pra e atyre që besonin në zgjidhjen e problemeve të popujve me përdorimin e jataganit ( violencës, luftës) dhe shkolla tjetër e "kalemxhinjve", e atyre që mendonin ti zgjidhin problemet me anë të kalemit ( penës, kulturës, dijes, shkencës, logjikës e diplomacisë ). "Pra kemi luftën nga njëra anë e paqën nga ana tjetër. Zgjidhja e jataganit është të presësh koka. Dhe ai nuk do të rrijë rehat gjersa të presë edhe kokën e fundit të njeriut. Atë zgjidhje jep jatagani. Sikur të kemi një luftë tjetër, s'do të mbetet njeri i gjallë. Kështu që smbetet veçse një zgjidhje dhe ajo është zgjidhja paqësore " - përfundon Noli lidhur me këtë çështje


HAJDE, MORE RRAPO HEKALI !
Ne nuk e çpikmë patriotizmën shqiptare, por e gjetmë !

  Vazhdoj të dëgjoj kasetat me fjalën e Fan S. Nolit e nuk shkruaj, nuk bëj asnjë koment Komentin e bën vetë Fan S. Noli dhe shihni e lexoni më poshtë se ç'koment i rrallë është: " () Thonë se shqiptarët skanë pasur patriotizëm. Gjë më e gabuar se kjo ska ! Hapni "Bletën Shqiptare" të Eftim Mitkos botuar më 1878, ku ai ka mbledhur kengë popullore të cilat disa janë të shekullit të 18-të e, ca të shekullit të 19 -të. Dua ti u them një nga këto vjershat popullore e cila është në "Bletën Shqiptare" e që provon katërcipërisht se shqiptaret kanë patur një patriotizem të thellë përpara se të fillonte ajo që e quajmë Lëvizja Moderne Shqiptare e që nis nga koha e Kristoforidhit, më 1875. 
     Vjersha popullore që do ti u dekllamoj tani, është shkruar më 1850 kur u bë Kryengritja e Labërisë, në kohën e Tanzimatit. Turqia donte të impononte Tanzimatin, një kanun të përgjithshëm për të gjitha viset e Turqisë. Domethenë që edhe ca të drejte të pakta qeverisëse që kishin shqiptarët, do tu marrte e kështu vend të robërohej fare. Populli u ngrit. Kryetarët e kësaj lëvizje qenë Rrapo Hekali, Hodo Nivica dhe Gjoleka. Kenga që do ti u thom tashti, është kenga e Rrapo Hekalit. Eshtë vetëm njëmbëdhjetë rradhë. Do tu a thom, se ma kujton Faiku, i cili gjithmonë e mbante në gojë dhe e dekllamonte. Dhe pastaj do tu a analizoj prapë :

Hajde, more Rrapo Hekali,
Kur thërret sa tundet mali !
Hajde, more Rrapo o lule,
Lumthi ti bilbil që zure,
Një pasha me shtatë tuje,
Topi bam e ti po tutje,
Plumbat të binin mbi supe,
As u trembe as u tute.
Se Hodo Nivica shkoi,
Kofshën derrit ja dërmoi,
Ngriti flamurin te kroi.
Pse lëfton, o derëzi ?
As për mua, as për ti,
Po për gjithë Shqipëri !

      Hapni "Bletën Shqiptare" të Thimi Mitkos që të gjeni këtë kengë, të shkruar jo me vonë se 1850. Ato tri rradhët e fundme tregojnë se cili ish qëllimi i asaj kryengritje. Ish për tërë Shqipërinë. Tashi do tu bëj një analizë të parë që të shikoni se kjo vjershë, me këto njëmbëdhjetë rradhë, është një kryevepër e vertetë të cilën mund ta shkruante një nga poetët e parë të botës. Shikoni, tashi, se si e përshkruan Rrapo Hekalin. Në kohën e tij skishte telefona. Edhe Rrapo Hekali, kur thërriste labërit të mblidheshin për të bërë luftë, i vetmi telefon që kish ishte zëri i tij. Edhe shikoni sa bukur e përshkruan :

Hajde, more Rrapo Hekali,
Kur thërret sa tundet mali !

       Kur bërtiste : E,e,e,e, or shokë ?! Edhe tundej mali, të tërë labërit e dëgjonin dhe që të gjithë mbëlidheshin. Tri rradhët e pastajme :

Hajde, more Rrapo, o lule,
Lumthi ti, bilbil që zure,
Një pasha me shtatë tuje.

       Pra, pashai që zure ti, kishte shtatë tuje. Tujet ishin tamam si ato yjet që mbajnë gjeneralët e Amerikës. Kemi gjeneralë me një yll, gjeneralë me dy yje, me tre yje dhe me katër yje. Përmbi katër yje, ska gjeneralë ! Gjithashtu edhe në Turqi, kishte pashallarë me katër tuje, por jo pashallarë me shtatë tuje. Po vjershëtori do të thotë se çfarë pashai zuri. Ay pasha qe dy herë sa pashallarët e tjerë, domethënë gjenerali më i mirë i Turqisë. Edhe këtë, e shtypi Rrapo Hekali !... Shikoni tashi, ato tri vargjet që vijnë pas. Çfarë strategji, çfarë taktike mbajti Rrapo Hekali që e shtypi këtë gjeneral të dorës së parë të Turqisë?

Topi bam po ti po tutje,
Plumbat të binin mbi supe,
As u trëmbe, as u tute.

      Domethenë me një trimëri të thjeshtë dhe asnjë zanat, asnjë mjeshtëri tjatër. Tashi, çgjë e ndizte, çgjë e shkaktoi këtë hov të pathyer të shqiptarëve ? Vjershëtori na i thotë përsëri me tri rradhë :

Se Hodo Nivica shkoi,
Kofshën derrit ja dërmoi,
Ngriti flamurin te kroi.

Ai derri të cilit Hodo Nivica ja theu kofshën ishte turku.  Flamuri te kroi, ishte flamuri i kryengritjes, flamuri i lirisë. Edhe më në fund, qëllimi për të cilin bëhej e tërë kjo luftë ? Prapë, përsëri në tri rradhë ta thotë vjershëtori. Ustai i madh nuku humbet shumë fjalë. Dy-tri, mjaftojnë për të :

Pse lëfton, o derëzi ?
As për mua as për ti,
Po për gjithë Shqipëri !

Kështu që ne nuk e inventuam, nuk e çpikmë patriotizmën shqiptare, por e gjetmë. E vetmja gjë që bëmë është që atë patriotizmë që egzistonte midis shqiptareve, u përpoqmë ta organizojmë, ta kanalizojmë. Vetëm atë gjë bëmë ! Tashi, arsyeja për të cilën na vajti puna mbarë, ishte se kishim një popull me të vërtetë i cili e deshte Shqipërinë. Një popull i cili jo vetëm kish patriotizmë, virtutën e patriotizmës por që kish edhe disa virtuta të tjera, nga të cilat do të numëroj vetëm një që na i kanë thënë që të gjithë të huajtë që kanë vizituar Shqipërinë. Kur hyri Shqipëria në Lidhjen e Kombeve, përfaqesonjësi i Hindit i cili aherë rastisi të ish një muhamedan, Muhamed Aliu, bëri këtë lëvdatë për shqiptarët: 
       Sot, tha, bëmë punën më të bukur që qasmë Shqipërinë në Lidhjen e Kombeve. Sikur të studjoni historinë e gjithë kombeve që janë çliruar, nuk do gjeni asnjë shëmbëll si këtë që shohëm sot në Shqipëri. Shqipëria është i vetmi vend në të cilin tri fe të ndryshme, pasanikët e të cilave kudo gjetkë, therren me njëri-tjatrin, janë bashkuar për të krijuar një shtet indipendent. Ky është i vetmi në botë, në të cilin, muhamedanë, orthodhoksë e katolikë janë lidhur që të gjithë e kanë bërë një shtet indipendent. Edhe ky vend, nga sa di, është i vetëmi vend që ka një shumicë muhamedane dhe na dërgon këtu, si përfaqësonjës, një peshkop orthodoks.
     Shumë nga tanët thonë që Shqipërinë e krijoi një pakicë. Shumë e vërtetë ! Po, kjo është historia e gjithë kombeve të botës. Merrni, për shëmbëll Hindin, me 400 qind miliunë. Kush e çliroi ? Mahatma Gandi. Edhe, Mahatma Gandi, çthoshte kur nisi lëvizjen e tij ?! E para e punës: Pa armë do ta marr, pa luftë ! Edhe e morri. Pra e fitoi lirinë e Hindit pa armë. Dhe me sa veta, thoni ? Ai thosh : Më mjafton të kem 25 mijë njerez si ushtarë të cilët të bëjnë pikërisht ashtu siç u thom. Edhe aq kish, nuk kish më tepër !... Dhe me ata e bëri Hindin ! Pa luftë. Pa shkrehur dyfek. Atë bëmë edhe ne. Ishim të pakët këtu. Numëroheshim me gishtërinj".

"MESELE" TE  RREFYERA NGA HIRESIA E TIJ, 
përkthyesi i Omar Khajamit

 Edhe pse skish bindje të thella e të forta fetare, Noli u dorëzua prift më 1908 dhe ish qysh atëhere që ai filloi luftën e tij kembëngulëse për shkëputjen e kishës ortodokse shqiptare nga kisha greke duke bërë shërbesa shqip, duke shqipëruar libra fetare etj. Kjo gjë për atë kohë, kish rëndësi politike sepse i priste udhën synimeve të shoveniste greke te shqiptarët me besim kristian ortodoks e më gjerë. Por pikërisht, nga fjala e tij, unë që e kam lexuar e adhuruar jo pak Nolin, kuptova edhe një herë tjetër se përse ai, autori i përkthimit të përkryer në shqip të Rubairave të Omar Khajamit, në thelb nuk kish qenë vërtet njeri i përkushtuar fanatikisht pas Zotit e se veprimtaria e tij kishtare kish patur në rradhë të parë qëllime kombëtare.
     Ja pse, në 80-vjetorin e lindjes, themeluesi i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, normalisht nuk do të ish as e udhës, as "protokollare" që t'i lejonte vetes të tregonte "mesele" të tilla, si këto më poshtë. Por, kjo gjë ka ndodhur jo rastësisht e, peshkopi, do të qeshte bashkë me pjesmarrësit në sallë me historitë e rrëfyera prej tij, duke bërë kështu që Zoti pa dyshim, të mos shihte në personin e tij një shërbëtor të përdëllyer      
    " Si klerik - rrëfen Noli - do të nis me përrallën e një prifti. Një prift, njëherë, shkoi me popullin për të shpënë të vdekurin në varret. Udhës, pranë një pylli, prifti tha : Qëndroni një minutë këtu se kam një punë! Arësyeja për të cilën ay qëndroi nuk u marr vesh dhe, njerëzia, po çuditeshin si e la të vdekurin atje. Kur, pas pak, prifti u kthye nga kisha me një dyfek dhe u tha: Heshtni! Dhe ja krisi pushkës. Ja këtë punë kisha që ju thashë të prisni këtu, i sqaroi pastaj ai njerëzit. Aman, or uratë! Po na le të dekurin ne mes të sheshit që të vraç një ljepur ?- i thanë ata. Budallenj, u a ktheu ay, i vdekuri pret, ljepuri nukë pret "
     Ja një tjetër mesele po për priftërinjtë të cilën, siç thotë Noli në fjalën e tij, ja pat treguar Luigj Gurakuqi :
     " Një prift i ri, vajti në malësi të bënte meshën e tij të parë. Natyrisht, me që ish sermoni i tij i parë, ndenji tërë natën i shkreti dhe e shkrojti, e zografisi atë dhe e bëri që lere mos e nga, të çuditej dunjaja. Edhe, pasi e qëndisi, në fund kjo ishte konkludja e tij, konkludja e sermonit : Nëqoftese i bëni këto që u them të gjitha, nuk do të shkoni në ferr, në xhehnem, por do të shkoni në xhenet! Ky ishte fundi i fjalës. Po, pa arrirë në gjysmën e fjalës, një nga malësoret u ngrit e i tha : Dom Nikolla, të paçim uratën, aman mbaroje atë fjalë se na u dogj fërliku. ( Fërliku është mishi i pjekur në hell ). Prifti i shkretë kur e dëgjoi atë, u ngatërua edhe e shkurtoi fjalën duke shkurtuar kështu edhe predikimin. E në vend që të thoshte, po të beni këto nuk do shkoni në ferr po në parajsë, u tha: Nëqoftëse i bëni keto jam i sigurtë se do të shkoni që të gjithë në ferr, në xhehnem. Të lumtë goja ! - i tha një nga malësorët - Se je i pari prift që na thua të vërteten ! "           

"KOMBI" U MBAJT NDEZUR  
nga Zjarri i Shenjtë 

     Gazeta "Kombi" e Sotir Pecit, më çon me kujtime larg, në rininë time. Më kujtohet kur shkoja te miku im i vjetër Sotir Koçi, te i paharruari "Bukinisti Mendel" ( i cili vdiq para një viti në moshë relativisht të re nga një sëmundje banale ). Qe pikërisht aty që kam parë për herë të parë koleksionet e gazetave "Drita" ( 1901-1908 ) qe ish botuar në Sofje nga Shahin Kolonja si dhe "Kombi" të Sotir Pecit e "Dielli" të Kosta Çekrezit, në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Si kishin mbëritur ato koleksione të vyera gjer te ateljeja e Bukinistit Mendel? Kjo gjë ish një mister, diçka tepër e fshehtë por, me sa dukej, burimi i tyre duhej të ishte biblioteka e shquar e eruditit vlonjat Eqerem Bej Vlora, e cila qe një ndër më të vyerat në Ballkan e që pas çlirimit u trajtua shumë keq e "firoi" andej-kendej, nëpër vite. Por, le të vijmë përsëri te fjala e Nolit e te kujtimet e tij për gazetën "Kombi" e cila ish nena e "Diellit", gazetës që ndriçoi për vite të tëra mendjet e zemrat e shqiptarëve të Amerikës


(  ) Kombi-n e themeloi Sotir Peci edhe u gëzova shumë që dëgjova nga miku ynë Antoni Athanas që e përmendi atë. Sotir Peci hapi këtu edhe e nisi gazetën Kombi në qershor 1906. Nja dy muaj pas kësaj, i dërgova atij një fjalë që kisha mbajtur në një mbledhje shqiptare edhe ai e botoi atë e pastaj më shkroi një letër që nëqoftëse ske atje ndonjë punë, eja këtu që të përpiqemi tok ta botojmë këtë gazetë, se më duhet një ndihmë. Unë kisha punë, por një punë e cila nuk më pëlqente, punë në fabrikë të dërrasave. Kështu që e lashë me gëzim të madh fabrikën e ardhçë këtu në Boston për të bërë një punë e cila më përshtatej me tepër, sipas qëllimit që kisha për të bërë diç për çështjen kombëtare. 
        Edhe, i pari mision që me ngarkoi Sotir Peci, ndjestë pastë, ishte të dilja kollonive e të mblidhnja pajtime. Vajta në Mançester, mblodha një pajtim. Pastaj vajta në Konker, Nju Hemsher dhe atje smblodha asnjë pajtim, se aty një shqiptar ishte e ai kish paguar. Pastaj vajtëm me Tilin tok në Penibuk. Aty sbëmë asnjë. As kishte ndonjë pajtimtar, as bëmë ndonjë të ri. Hynim në një konak dhe konakun e gjenim të zbrazur. Hynim në një tjatër konak, prapë të zbrazur. Po këtu, ska shqiptarë ?... Jo, ore, ka! - na thanë - Po iknë, vanë në avlli posa dëgjuan që po afroheshim. 
       Pastaj vajtem në Bidiford. Atje pata një sukses shumë të madh. Mblodha dy pajtime. Pastaj në Ogastamejn. Atje mblodha një pajtim edhe më në fund në  Rollandmej një pajtim. Që të gjitha, më duket u mblodhnë nja 24 dollarë a 25, nga të cilat më tepër se gjysma shkuan udhës. I solla kusurin Sotir Pecit dhe konkludja qe kjo : E po bëhet, ore, punë kështu ?  tha ai. Sikur të thashë unë se bëhet ? As bëhet, as është për të bërë ! Kjo puna jone, ska as nisje as fund Kështu e gjetmë çështjen shqiptare aherë. Asnjë organizatë ! Kishte vetëm një, dy a tre persona, të cilët nxirrnin nga ana e tyre disa gazeta. Kishim Shahin Kolonjën që nxirte "Dritën" tok me Kristo Luarasin. Kristo Luarasi ishte shumë i zoti si shtypës. Kish një shtypëshkronjë e qe i zoti i punës. Good bussinesman, jo se e ndihmonin shqiptarët  
     Ishte Faiku, i cili, si rronte ? Faiku rronte se kish një xhaxha shumë të pasur në pallatin e sulltan Hamitit. Edhe kështu shakaja, i gjyshi punonte për sulltan Hamitin dhe përkrahte Faikun i cili punonte kundër Dovletit, për të krijuar Shqipërinë e lirë. Si pajtohet, kjo gjë e çuditëshme ? Ay i shkreti skishte djem, kish vetëm çupa. Faiku harxhonte më tepër se çkish edhe çdo muaj i dërgonte billin xhaxhait. Xhaxhai menjëherë çekun. Dhe kështu dilte gazeta atje. Pastaj ardhën xhonturqit dhe e vrane xhaxhanë edhe u mbarua puna e Faikut. Mori fund ! Edhe ardhi këtu në Amerikë që të rrojë me ne. 
     Sidoqoftë, pas atij ardhi Peci. Ardhi Peci dhe nisi një gazetë, jo se kish ndonjë përkrahje nga populli. Puna e shqiptarëve ishte kjo: Naum Cerja thosh nje shaka shume të bukur. Kishin një mbledhje dhe, në atë mbledhje foli Faiku e folë të tjerë. Edhe, kur mbaroi mbledhja e pyeti Faiku Naim Cerjen, e i tha : Si tu duk kjo mbledhja ? Ore, kur ti the një fjalë dhe kërkërmë rrodhnë lotët. Po pse u mallëngjeve ? pyeti ai. Po, u mallengjeva, ore, kur the se me shqiptarë si ju, jemi të sigurtë se puna do na vejë mbarë. Epo, sështë e vërtetë kjo ? Jo, mor - tha - si e vërtetë ? Shqiptarë, ti edhe unë ishim, ne të dy - tha. Ata të tjerët ishin sehirxhinj - tha. U hynte nga njëri vesh e u dilte nga tjetri. Andaj më zunë lotët - tha. 
     Mirpo, bukuria është që ndonse e nismë me aq pak vetë, puna na vajti mbarë. Pse ? Se ata të pakët që e nisnë e kishin zjarrin e shenjtë, siç thote frëngu, "le feu sacré". Kishin zjarrin dhe arrinë që ate zjarr ta kishin një pakicë e vogël. Edhe pakica e vogël, nëqoftëse ka një fushë ku të punojnë, mbarojnë punë. Edhe fusha ishte, sikundër u thashë, se shqiptarët ishin patriotë shumë më përpara, nuk i bemë ne patriotë. Ishin. Dhe ishin të zotët dhe ishin trima. Deshën vetëm udheheqës edhe perëndia u dha ca udhëheqes për rilindjen e tyre e keshtu u vajti puna mbarë ". 

QE "DIELLI" TE VAZHDOJE TE NDRIÇOJE 
edhe pa rekllama 

"  E nismë Kombin dhe pastajza, pas tre vjetësh Sotir Peci shkoi. Këtu, tha sbëhet punë, unë do shkoj në Shqipëri. Edhe shkoi për Kongresin e Manastirit ahere e pastaj mbeti në Shqipëri. Pastaj vajti në Shkollën Normale, siç e dini edhe me ne fund, u bë një nga pjesëtarët e Këshillës së Regjencës. Po sido qoftë, nga Kombi lindi Dielli. Kur shkoi Sotir Peci, na la këtu një shtypshkronjë. Ajo shtypshkronjë ish në 100, Hapson Street, në një katua. (  ) Aty bënte shumë fohtë, kishim një sobë e cila nuk na ngrohte por vetëm na tymoste. Si e shtypnim Diellin ne? E rradhitnim vetë dhe më vjen keq që nuk ndodhet ketu, Thimaqi, që ishte kryeradhitësi e nga i cili mësova edhe unë zanatin e rradhitjes së shtypit. Me atë tok e rradhitnim e pastaj, në mashinën me të cilën e shtypnim vetë, me këmbë. Amerika s'kish përparuar aq shumë aheraj, sa të përdorej elektriku në mashinat. 
       Shkurt, si shkoi Sotir Peci mashinat mbetën të gjitha atje siç ishin, të pa paguara. Edhe u mbluadhtin ca nga djemtë që kishin dhenë paratë, pagesën e parë kur i bleu dhe thanë: Ç'do t'i bejmë këto? Ca thanë që t'i shesim, ca thanë jo të mos i shesëm, po të vazhdojmë gazetën vetë. Të nxjerrim një tjatër gazetë. Se s'mund të nxirnim Kombin pa lejen e editorit. Por që të mundnim të nxirnim një tjatër gazetë, duhej të pagunaim një herë mashinat, të cilat ishin të papaguara. Kështu që u mbluadhnë nënë kryesinë e Kristo Qirkës, ndjestë pastë edhe të Misto Millonait i cili mblodhi disa nga dardharët, Kristo Qirka mblodhi ca prej korçarëve si edhe Dhima e Goni Pitërson dhe këta i paguan të gjitha këto e thanë: Ja ku i keni mashinat, hajdeni nxirrni gazetën!
      Dhe kështu nismë Diellin, pikërisht me atë methudhë me të cilën nxirnim edhe Kombin e Pecit. E rradhitnim unë tok me Thimaqin edhe pastaj e shtypnim në atë katuan e mbytur me tym, duke punuar me këmbët. Po ishim djem aherë, shumë trima, shumë të shëndoshë. Kjo gazetë e nisur me tërë ato varfërira e me tërë ato mundime, nisi më 15 të shkurtit 1909. Më 5 nëndor 1915 u bë e përditëshme. Më përpara dilte një herë në javë, pastaj dy herë në javë, pastaj tri herë në javë e pastaj dolli e përditëshme kur ishte direktor, ndjestë pastë, Kostë Çekrezi, i cili midis vyrtutave të tjera kish vyrtutin që ishte një punëtor i rrallë. Ndoshta punëtori më i madh që ka nxjerrë Përlindja Shqipëtare. 
       Tani duhet të kini përpara sysh një gjë: Dielli përparoi e arriu të bëhet e përditëshme e vazhdoi disa vjet kështu. Pastaj botimi i tij u rrallua sepse gjysma, më tepër se gjysma e shqipëtarëve më të mirë që kishim këtu u sulnë si bagëtia, si kope edhe u kthyen në Shqipëri, posa që u hap vendi. Dhe kjo e sakatosi lëvizjen kombëtare të këtushme. Vanë atje dhe kujtonin se kur të ktheheshin do t'a gjenin përsëri derën hapët. Kur u mejtuan që të ktheheshin këtu, dera ishte mbyllur e s'vinin dot. 
         Por, sidoqoftë, me gjithë ato mundime, Dielli vazhdoi. Po si vazhdoi ?... Këtë duhet t'a kini gjithënjë përpara sysh. Dielli nuku mund të mbahej vetëm me pajtime. Po të pyeç mirë, asnjë gazetë në botë nuku përmbahet vetëm me pajtime. Përmbahet me rekllama. Edhe ne, rekllama nuk kemi natyrisht pse, ai publik që e këndon është shumë i limituar e askush nuk rekllamon pa pritur që të marrë fitime nga ajo rekllame. Kështu që s'duhet të dëshpërohemi, kur shikojmë se nga koha në kohë Dielli ngec e pret ndihmën tonë. Tashi, ç'mund t'u thom për vazhdimin e Diellit? E vetmja gjë që mund t'u thom është kjo. Kështu siç bëmë këtë mbledhje të bukur sot, që mblidhemi nga të gjitha anët e Amerikës e piqemi e çmallemi, do të ish mirë që të mblidhemi çdo tre vjet e kështu të ndihmojmë edhe Diellin. Se ka edhe një tjatër qëllim kjo mbledhje. Nuk jemi më djema dhe ngadalë e ngadalë hesapi ynë po shkurtohet e mbyllet. Kështu që është mirë të piqemi çdo dy a tre vjet. Se kush e di se kur piqemi prapë ! (  )

 Unë nuk e di në se, sot, shqiptarët e Amerikës piqen ashtu siç uronte e dëshironte Noli, në çdo dy a tre vjet. Nuk di në se Dielli del pa pengesë e pa patur nevojë për "rekllama". Nuk di, në se ata për të cilët flet Fan S.Noli, pra, ata  "miq shumë të çmuar, dorëhapur, të cilët kanë bërë pllane që të shigurojnë përjetësinë e Diellit edhe të Vatrës", jane ende gjallë e vazhdojnë të mbrojnë kauzën e saj dhe gazetën në fjalë. Por, ndërkohe di se, mbas këtij takimi jubilar ku u mbajt fjalimi i fundit publik i rilindasit tonë të madh ku ai la, si të thuash, Testamentin e Tij, Noli vdiq. Ai u shojt pas tre vjetësh, atje në shtëpinë e tij modeste, në Fort Lauderdale të Floridës, më 13 mars 1965....


                                           °°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°°

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Kryeplaku

DUKE DEGJUAR ZERIN E FAN S. NOLIT

(Shënime rreth dy audiokasetave të panjohura me fjalën e Fan S. Nolit mbajtur në 80 - vjetorin e lindjes së tij)

Nga Vasil QESARI

KUR RINGJALLEN IDOLET, e bashkë me to edhe Njeriu ...
 Mbrëmë, gjer nga ora tre e mëngjezit, kam qenë në një gjendje shpirtërore pothuaj surealiste. Kam ndenjur pranë Fan S.Nolit. PoPo ! Pranë vetë Hirësisë së Tij, Fan S.Noli ! Po si ndodhi vallë ? Shoqja ime, e mira dhe e sjellëshmja Monda Moisiu në SHBA, më bëri kohët e fundit një të papritur të veçantë. Më dërgoi dy audiokaseta ku qenë regjistruar fjala e Fan S.Nolit me rastin e 80-vjetorit të lindjes, 50-vjetorit të themelimit të Vatrës si edhe e një konference për shtyp dhenë po prej tij, në anglisht. Rregjistrimi i kësaj ceremonie mbajtur në vitin 1962, është një dokument i panjohur gjer tani e, nuk dihet se në çrrethana e nga kush është bërë. Cilësia e tij është mjaft e pastër dhe është ruajtur gjer në ditët tona nga atdhetari i njohur, 76 vjeçari shqiptaro - amerikan, i nderuari Thanas Laskaj.
Pra, siç thashë, po dëgjoja zërin e Nolit në atë shirit të bekuar magnetik dhe krahas emocioneve, shumë gjëra më befasuan! Së pari, nga që nuk më besohej se isha duke dëgjuar vërtet, për herë të parë në jetën time, zërin e tij. Sepse, ka disa gjëra në jetë të cilat njeriu i përfytyron përgjithmonë të humbura, të shuara, të pamundura për tu ringjallur e që, natyrisht, as që mendon kurrë se mund të ndodhë edhe e kundërta. Ka disa gjëra, të cilat konsiderohen e kujtohen si të ngrira në kohë ( diçka e tillë e ngjajshme na ndodh, bie fjala, kur shohim bustet apo monumentet e njerëzve të shquar, ndërkohë që ata hedhin atë vështrimin e tyre të ftohtë, të ngrirë, indiferent, të metaltë apo të mermertë e, nga ai vështrim, kujtimi i vetëm që na mbetet është jehona e jetës së tyre ). Shkurt muhabeti, është e pamundur që i vdekuri të ngrihet nga varri e të na fanepset para syve, por ja që mua atë natë, mu ngjall e më doli përpara vetë hirësia e tij, Fan S. Noli !...
 Po dëgjoja pra, i përhumbur, zërin nga magnetofoni e vetja m'u duk sikur isha në shtëpizën e tij të thjeshtë në Fort Lauderdale, aty ku në muzgun e një jete vërtet të jashtëzakonshme, ai kalonte muajt e dimrit e, njëkohësisht, fundin e tij. E dëgjoja e, para sysh m'u shfaq imazhi që më kish ngelur i pashlyer qysh nga vitet '80, kur Noli ish shfaqur për herë të parë i "gjallë", në një copëz filmi dhjetë sekondëshe të cilin televizioni shqiptar i asaj kohe, nuk di se ku e në çrrethana e pat gjetur dhe e pat dhenë në një emison kushtuar jetës së tij. 
Aso kohe, ajo sekuencë e shkurtër filmike pa zë, e cila paraqeste Nolin në kopësht para shtëpisë, më kish lenë pothuajse pa frymë. Ato kuadro filmi të xhiruara padyshim nga një amator, patën lenë te unë një efekt të mrekullueshëm ngazëllyes e, në të njejtën kohë, pothuajse hyjnor. Pamja e gjallë e rilindasit e atdhetarit të madh, idolit tim të bindjes se si një shqiptar i vërtetë duhej të punonte për kombin; e mjeshtrit dhe eruditit të shquar, shkrimtarit, historianit e studjuesit të rrallë, kish marrë në mendjen time dimensione të reja. Qe krijuar kështu një imazh i ri, i ndryshëm nga pamjet e fotove të tij të zverdhura nga koha si dhe nga shkrimet që kisha parë qysh kur isha adoloshent në faqet e gazetës Kombi, të cilat i ruante plot fanatizëm në një baule të vjetër, miku im i femijnisë Sotir Koçi. Ai, të cilin e quaja ndryshe "Bukinisti Mendel", nga që ish vërtet i fandaksur pas kërkimit të librave e botimeve të paraçlirimit 
 Qe pra pothuajse në të aguar që shtrirë në divan, larg Shqipërisë e kujtimeve djaloshare aty në shtëpinë time në Avenue de lUniversité të Bordosë, po përjetoja sërish, pothuaj të njëjtat ndjenja e emocione si ato që kisha provuar kur kisha parë për herë të parë imazhin e tij të lëvizshëm filmik. Dhe e ndjeva veten edhe një herë gjimnazist si atëhere kur, një foto të Nolit të cilën e kisha grisur fshehurazi nga një album i 60-vjetorit të pavarësisë, e kisha ngjitur me zamkë në faqen ballore të tekstit tim shkollor të Historisë së Letërsisë. Si atëhere kur, në një ditë marsi të vitit 1965, zemra e tij kish pushuar së rrahuri larg, në dhé të huaj e kur mësuesi ynë i letërsisë, në shenjë homazhi e zie, na kish komentuar poezinë "Anës lumenjve" ...
Pra qeshë kthyer prapa në kohë, pikërisht në vitin 1962 e po dëgjoja Nolin, tamam si të ndodhesha dhe unë aty, në atë sallë të madhe ku komuniteti shqiptar i Amerikës ish mbledhur e kremtonte 80-vjetorin e tij të lindjes. Dëgjoja zërin e tij e mendoja : Si qe e mundur që ai, të ish zëri i një njeriu aq të moshuar? Sepse ish zë energjik, kumbues, plot timbër, me shumë djalëri brenda. Zë i cili nuk t'a jepte aspak përshtypjen e një 80 vjeçari. Me diksion prej aktori. Herë i fortë e me tone të lartë, herë i ulët e me tone të butë. Me një të qeshur e cila i delte thellë nga shpirti, shoqëruar me një tingëllim të çiltër, të ngrohte e, njëkohësisht, tepër fisnik
Po ligjërimi, fjala e fjalori i tij i mrekullueshëm ?! Një gjuhë me nuanca të bukura, paksa të përafërt me të folmen korçare-kolonjare, shoqëruar shpesh me pauza të shkurtra. Gjuhë e pastër shqipe ! Nga frazeologjia e thjeshtësia e fjalës, nga menyra e të rrëfyerit e argumentimit të ideve, kuptova edhe një herë qe ish plotësisht e vërtetë se Noli i Madh, oratori i shquar, e kish pasur forcën e fjalës pikërisht te thjeshtësia e saj. Tek aftësia magjike për të komunikuar me çdo lloj dëgjuesi, pavarësisht nga shkalla e intelektit. Nga ajo veti e rrallë, për të bërë për vehte shpirtërat e njerëzve. E, pastaj, humori i tij i hollë ! Ai humor, gjithmomë popullor, i mbrujtur nga jeta, përvoja dhe ngjarjet e përjetuara nga vetë ai apo i dëgjuar e i treguar nga të tjerë. Humor që përbën, ndofta, një nga vetitë më pak të njohura të Nolit, për të cilin është shkruar shumë si Akademik i Rilindjes e Kulturës Shqiptare, por fare pak për aspekte të tij intime. Pra, për Njeriun. Për një njeri tepër modest, të thjeshtë e popullor

VATRA E DIELLI: In gloriam!
 Pas kalimit të emocioneve e dëgjimit "horizontal", me ngut e si i babëzitur të shiritave magnetikë, i thashë vetes t'i dëgjoja edhe herë të tjera, për vetë faktin se rregjistrimi ish bërë në menyrë të çrregullt e kjo gjë e bënte të vështirë renditjen e tij kronologjike. Pra, ju vura punës të "zbardh" kasetat, idetë e komentet, fjalët e replikat duke i hedhur ato, shënim pas shënimi në letër. E duke kryer këtë punë, vetja mu duk si një antropolog i cili pas kërkimesh të shumta, arrin të gjejë një copë eshtër të lashtë e, pastaj i vihet studimit dhe me laps në dorë, nis të skicojë së pari kafkën e pastaj gjithë skeletin e një qenje njerëzore që ka jetuar mijra vjet më parë. 
 Që në fillim të fjalës, ( i cili me sa dimë është edhe fjalimi i fundit publik që Noli ka mbajtur tre vjet para vdekjes në mars të vitit 1965), të bën përshtypje fakti se, edhe pse ceremonia në fjalë qe organizuar për 80-vjetorin e lindjes së tij, ai i shmanget çdo lloj lëvdate e glorifikimi duke u bërë jehonë vetëm ngjarjeve më të rendësishme të lëvizjes sonë kombëtare. Në fjalën e tij të gjatë e cila, për nga evokimet e porositë për të ardhmen e Vatrës i ngjan një Testamenti, ai vlerëson së pari pjesëmarrjen e shumë shqiptarëve në atë jubile i cili nuk qe vetëm i tij, por edhe i shumë ngjarjeve të tjera të shënuara historike. Ai e fillon fjalën e tij kështu:
"  Sivjet rastis që të kemi nja katër aniversarë të ndryshmë. Aniversari i parë është aniversari im. Aniversar tjatër është ai i kllasit të dymbëdhjetë (1912), kllas shumë i madh në Harvard University me njerëz që janë bërë shumë të dëgjuar. Nuk do përmënd shumë emëra, po mund tu thom që i ati i presidentit të sotëm, ( Xhon Kenedi - shenim im ) ishte një nga shokët e kllasit tonë... Tashi, nga një anë, është një gjë e çuditëshme që të rroç tetëdhjetë vjet aq sa kam rrojtur unë, se tamam tetëdhjetë jam tani. Nga një anë është trimëri, po nga ana tjatër është një mjerim. Një mjerim i cili mund të përshkruhet shumë bukur me atë meselenë e Luigjit të 14 -të të Francës. Ai qe një nga mbretërit më të dëgjuar po, në fundin e mbretërisë së tij, pati shumë mjerime. Edhe disa nga luftërat e tij, në fund, i humbi. Një herë, një nga ata gjeneralët që humbi luftën me të fundme, vajti që ti bëjë një raport dhe, i shkreti, sdinte si ta niste për të treguar mjerimin që pësoi ushtria frënge. Luigji i 14 -të i tha : Urdhëro, thuaji, sado lajme të hidhura që të jenë se, në vërsën tonë, ska lajme të mira. () I treti aniversar është aniversari i Vatrës që është krijuar në qershor 1912. Aniversari tjatër është ai që do të na vijë më 28 nëndor, pra aniversari i indipendencës shqiptare " 
Pastaj, ai evokon e ngre lart rolin që luajti Vatra në historinë e shqiptarëve të Amerikës dhe të vetë Shqipërisë:
" Vatra, në qershor të vitit 1909 themeloi gazetën Dielli që jeton qysh prej 53 vjetësh. Ska asnjë gazetë tjatër shqiptare që të ketë një jetë kaq të gjatë. ( ...) Para e gjatë luftës së I-rë botërore, Vatra luajti rolin e një qeverie shqiptare në mërgim. Delegatët e mbrojtjes së çështjes shqiptare në Evropë, Konica e Turtulli, kur fati i egzistencës së saj ishte në rrezik të madh, i mbajti Vatra. E jo vetëm ata, por edhe përfaqësuesit e tjerë të kolonive shqiptare. Më 4 korrik 1918, ish Vatra që e përfaqësoi Shqipërinë përpara presidentit amerikan Willson, duke fituar kështu një nga miqtë më të mëdhenj, i cili e shpëtoi atë nga coptimi i armiqve.
Në Kongresin e Lushnjës, Vatra skish delegatë, por çngjau ? Fryma e saj ishte atje. Ca nga njerëzit që zgjodhi ai kongres, ishin njerëz të Vatrës përsëri. Kongresi i Lushnjes bëri një Këshillë të Regjencës dhe, një nga pjestarët e tij qe doktor Turtulli, delegat i Vatrës. Kur formuan kabinetin, ministri i punëve të jashtëme ishte Mehmet Konica, përsëri delegat i Vatrës. Pas Kongresit të Lushnjës ngjau lufta heroike për të dëbuar italianet nga Vlora. Fryma e Vatrës qe atje. Edhe kenga "Vlora, Vlora" sikunder e dini, është bërë nga një përfaqësonjës i Vatrës që e kemi këtu në mes tonë. Ja dini emërin, për ata që se dinë, do ta thom : profesor Thoma Naçi. 
Pasi u çlirua Vlora, u nisa edhe unë të veja në Shqipëri, diç të bënja atje dhe, me çfarë pasaportë shkova? A ka ndonjë njeri që e mban mënd këtu ? Nuk besoj, veç nja dy a tre. Me pasaportë që ma ka dhënë Çekrezi si përfaqësonjës i Vatrës në Washington. Në Gjenevë, kur u pranua Shqipëria si pjesëtare e Lidhjes së Kombeve më 17 të dhjetorit 1921, kryetari i dërgates ishte përsëri një përfaqësonjës i Vatrës, besoj që e njihni ! ( Fan S. Noli - shënim im).
Tashi, dy fjalë për ish kryeministrin e Shqipërisë që e keni këtu - thotë me humor Noli - Sështë fjala që të lëvdohem për veten time, po dua tu thom këtë gjë : A ka shumë kombe në të cilët shumica të jenë muhamedanë e të zgjedhën për kryeministër një prift të krishterë ? Kjo më duket është lëvdata më e madhe që mund tu bëjmë shqipëtarëve. () Vatra, pastajza, ka bërë një punë të lavdëruar duke botuar libra. Libra tashi botohen shumë dhe kjo sju duket ndonjë gjë me rendësi. Por librat që botoi Vatra ishin libra që botoheshin për herën e parë shqip. 
() Këto janë ca nga shërbimet e Vatrës në kohën e shkuar. Shërbimet e Vatrës në kohën e tanishme mund të përmblidhen me fare pak fjalë. "Dielli" vazhdon e ndriçon opinionin publik të shqiptarëve edhe u jep atyre një tribunë ku të çfaqin e të këmbejnë mejtimet për punet e Shqipërisë. Edhe, mos e kujtoni se "Dielli" e "Vatra" e kanë jetën të shkurtër. Kemi ca miq, ca miq shumë të çmuar, dorëhapur, të cilët kanë bërë pllane që të shigurojnë përjetësinë e Diellit edhe të Vatrës".


SHQIPERINE, TE MIRE A TE LIGE, NE E BEME !
Dhe ju a lamë të tjerëve që ta mirësojnë ...

 Tashi, çdo të bëjë Vatra këtu e tutje ? - pyet Noli, duke vijuar më tej me nevojën e vlerësimit të veprës së personalitetit të shquar të rilindjes, mikut të tij Faik Konica e duke ja lenë amanet këtë punë, intelektualit e publicistit të njohur, Qamil Panariti. A ka ndonjë punë për të bërë Vatra ? Po, ka ! Disa punë që mund të bëjë, do tu a numëroj. Vatra ka punë për të bërë në fushën e botimeve. Për shembëll, në Harward, kemi koleksionin e gazetës Albania të Faik Konicës, ndjestë pastë ! ( Albania e nisi botimin më 1897 dhe u mbyll më 1909 - shenimi im ). Botimi i një përmbledhje të këtij koleksioni të çmuar, do kish rendësi të madhe, sepse siç shprehet Noli: " historia e Rilindjes Shqiptare mund të gjëndet vetëm në Albanian e Faikut ". 
Dhe më tej, ai, vazhdon:
" Tjetër gjë që mund të bëjë Vatra është ribotimi i disa librave që sot s'gjenden më, për shëmbëll "Kalendari" i Vatrës. Nëqoftëse nuk mund të botohet i tërë, të botohet një përmbëledhje, një broshurë. Puna më e madhe që mund të bëjë tashi Vatra është të vëmë përsëri Qerimin ( Panariti ) e të na bënjë një përmbledhje të materialit i cili ndodhet në koleksionin e Diellit. Atje ka një thesar për historinë e Shqipërisë. Përpiquni që këto libra ti botoni edhe i thoni Qerimit, të mos shkojë në xhenet, përpara se të mbaronjë këto libra. Kjo është këshilla ime ! ". 
 Dhe, është ndërkohë që përfundon t'a quajmë "pjesën" e parë të fjalës së tij që Noli, në të vetmin rast të ligjëratës jubilare, ngre tonet e zërit të tij dhe ankohet. Qarja në fjalë, sipas tij, bën pjesë në "temën e ditës". Por, edhe pse ai nuk i drejtohet kurkujt direkt, nuk zë emra në gojë e nuk vë dorën mbi "plagë", mendoj se kjo ankesë ka të bëjë ndofta me sulmet që atij i qenë bërë disa herë si drejtues i kishës ortodokse, si person apo si kryetar i Vatrës, lidhur me të ashtuquajturin "kult" të lëvdatave apo me heshtjen qe kish mbajtur ndaj disa çështjeve politike. Aso kohe, në Vatrë, Noli kish edhe kundërshtarë e armiq e, në fjalën e tij, sqaron më poshtë shumë gjëra. Në rradhë të parë faktin që ai, ( për mendimin tim me plot të drejtë ), e vë veten në rradhët e Rilindasve e jo në atë të politikanëve "modernë" të shqiptarëve. 
Si rilindas i fundit ende i gjallë, ai bëhet kështu zëdhënesi i gjithë atdhetarëve të shquar që në programin e madh të punës së tyre, në kuadrin e angazhimit në lëvizjen tonë kombëtare, si kryefjalë të saj kishin bërjen e Shqipërisë. Në këtë drejtim, e vetmja meritë vetiake për të cilën Noli bën aluzion e shprehet direkt, është përmbushja me sukses e një tjetër misioni specifik të tij: "bërjen" e Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, merita për themelimin e konsolidimin e së cilës është në mënyrë të pa diskutueshme, vepër e tij.
Ja, si shprehet ai, më tej:
" Tashti të vijmë në themën e ditës. Shumë nga shqipëtarët na qahen me këtë mënyrë : Ore, çkeni bërë që lëvdoheni kaq shumë ? Edhe, kur ta thonë në këtë mënyrë është, natyrisht, sikur të presin gjuhën. Se skemi lënë kusur, i kemi bërë që të gjitha pothuajse çkishim në program të bënim !... Kishim në program të bënim një Shqipëri indipendente, e bëmë ! Të mirë a të keqe, e bëmë ! Nuk mund të presim nga foshnja që ti ketë të gjitha mirësitë. Foshnjës duhet ti jepet kohë të rritet e të tregojë se çështë. Si mund ti qortosh prindërit e tu thuash : Çkeni bërë me këtë foshnjë këtu ? Duhet të presësh sa të rritet foshnja e të tregojë se çlule është. Shqipërinë kishim në program ta bëjmë, e bëmë ! Kishim në pllan që të bënim një kishë autoqefale të Shqipërisë, e bëmë ! Të mire a të ligë, e bëmë ! U a lamë si barrë të tjerëve që ta mirësojnë. Po ne e bëmë ! ( ... ) 

BIÇAKXHINJTE DHE KALEMXHINJTE
ose Noli pacifist 

 Tjetër gjë, e cila më la jo pak përshtypje gjatë dëgjimit të audiokasetave në fjalë, qenë idetë e tij pacifiste. Dihet se Noli, gjatë gjithë jetës së tij e veçanërisht kur u angazhua në veprimtari politike ( gjer sa arriti të bëhej edhe kryeministër i Shqipërisë ), nuk u njojt kurrë për veprime violente e as për politikë force e dhune. Pikërisht ky shpirt e kjo veçori e karakterit dhe personalitetit pacifist, shprehet edhe në fjalën e mbajtur prej tij. Por, ndërkohë të mos harrojmë se kjo fjalë, ky rregjistrim i përket vitit 1962, pra një kohe kur a) Makartizmi, b) Lufta e Ftohtë dhe 3) Kriza e Karaibeve ( konflikti i instalimit të raketave sovjetike në Kubë ) ishin ne kulmin e tyre. Bota kërcënohej nga një luftë tjetër e re, kësaj rradhe me rrezikun e përdorimit të armëve bërthamore 
Qysh në nentor të vitit 1962, në bazë të zbulimit ajror, presidenti amerikan Kenedi pat qenë informuar për nismën sovjetike mbi instalimin e raketave me mbushje bërthamore në Kubën e Fidel Kastros. Ishte për herë të parë pas luftës së dytë botërore që një krizë e tillë mund të çonte drejt një konfrontimi dhe përdorimi të armëve atomike mes dy superfuqive. Kjo ngjarje plot tension, u përjetua plot panik nga popullata amerikane e cila i trëmbej kërcënimit sovjetik prej vendosjes së raketave fare afër, disa qindra kilometra larg vendit të tyre. Ngjarja në fjalë, përveç kësaj, ndezi edhe më shumë atmosferën e lëvizjes pacifiste në botë e cila u karakterizua nga organizimi i manifestimeve e protestave të fuqishme në shumë vende, përfshirë edhe Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. 
Dhe, është pikërisht në këtë kontekst social - politik që Noli në këtë fjalë, shpalos pikëpamjet e tij për këtë çështje e më tej. Prej mendimeve e ideve të tij kuptojmë se ai gjer në fund të jetës, mbeti një njeri me botëkuptim të theksuar social-demokrat. Por, siç thamë edhe me lart, të mos harrojmë gjithashtu se aso kohe në Perendim egzistonte një lëvizje mjaft e fuqishme pacifiste e cila mbështetej nga shumë personalitete të shquar të kulturës botërore që ishin përgjithësisht, me ide të majta e siç duket Noli, ishte plotësisht nenë ndikimin e ideve e pozicionimit të tyre 
Përveç kësaj, Noli, i cili me sa dukej dëshironte që ta mbante Vatrën larg përçarjeve e konflikteve të brendëshme që vazhdonin të mbeteshin vazhdimisht rreziku i parë e kryesor i shuarjes së saj, nuk u prononcua as rreth gjendjes në Shqipëri, lidhur me pyetjen se çduhej të bente Vatra për këtë qëllim edhe pse, në fakt, ndihet që nga të pranishmit në sallë pritej një gjë e tillë. Por, Noli, i cili qe në korrent të konjukturave ndërkombëtare shpalos thjesht e bile me humor, pikëpamjen e tij: "theorinë" siç e quan ai të dy shkollave apo të dy rrymave që egzistonin aso kohe në politikë: asaj të një lufte të mundëshme mes dy kampeve kryesore në botë, atij kapitalist dhe komunist. Pra, nga një anë, të konfrontimit të mundshëm me armë bërthamore dhe nga ana tjetër, të zgjidhjes paqësore të problemve, për një bashkëjetesë mes popujve pavarësisht nga sistemet dhe ideologjite e tyre. 
Noli shpalos ashiqare pikpamjet e tij mes këtyre dy rrymave të kundërta. Mes atyre të cilet ai i quan "biçakxhinj" e të tjerëve që i cilëson si "kalemxhinj". Nga fjala e tij mësojmë se pa asnjë rezervë, ai, linte të kuptoje se bente pjesë në rradhët e pacifistëve e jo të mbështetësve të luftës. Por, shtrohej pyetja: në këtë kontekst politik, ç'mund të bëhej për Shqipërinë? Për Shqipërinë e cila, për fat të keq ish vendosur prej vitesh në kampin tjetër, pra në atë komunist, fati i saj sipas Nolit, ishte tragjikisht i lidhur me atë të kampit ku ajo bënte pjesë: 
" Çmund të bëjmë ne sot për Shqipërinë ? - pyet ai - Tashi, përpara se të bisedojmë këtë problem duhet të dimë një gjë, të cilën pothuaj që të gjithë e harrojmë ose si japim rendësi të mjaftë. Problemi i Shqiperisë nuk është një problem që ta zgjidhën shqiptarët sot. Edhe kur thom këtë nuk dua që të poshtëroj shqiptarët se nuk janë si kombet e tjera. Asnjë komb sot, nuk mund ti zgjidhë problemet e tij vetëm. Çdo problem i çdo kombi në këtë botë sot që është bërë një është problem, vetvetiu, ndërkombëtar që në krye gjer në fund. Problemi i Shqipërisë do të zgjidhet, kur të zgjidhen të gjitha problemet e botës. Tashi, për këtë çështje sot janë pothuajse që të gjithë të një mendje : që problemi i çdo kombi është problem kryesisht ndërkombëtar me një posibilitet fare të vogël për njerëzit e vendit brenda. Ndahemi që të gjithë kur vijmë në zgjidhjen e këtij problemi. Qysh do ta zgjidhim atë ? "
Dhe Noli, pa dhënë ndonjë përgjigje konkrete lidhur me fatet e Shqipërisë e cila lëngonte nenë tiraninë komuniste, vazhdon me insistim gjykimin e tij se në atë kohë për zgjidhjen e fateve të kombeve egzistonin dy zgjidhje, dy shkolla. Ajo e "bixhakçinjve", pra e atyre që besonin në zgjidhjen e problemeve të popujve me përdorimin e jataganit ( violencës, luftës) dhe shkolla tjetër e "kalemxhinjve", e atyre që mendonin ti zgjidhin problemet me anë të kalemit ( penës, kulturës, dijes, shkencës, logjikës e diplomacisë ). "Pra kemi luftën nga njëra anë e paqën nga ana tjetër. Zgjidhja e jataganit është të presësh koka. Dhe ai nuk do të rrijë rehat gjersa të presë edhe kokën e fundit të njeriut. Atë zgjidhje jep jatagani. Sikur të kemi një luftë tjetër, s'do të mbetet njeri i gjallë. Kështu që smbetet veçse një zgjidhje dhe ajo është zgjidhja paqësore " - përfundon Noli lidhur me këtë çështje


HAJDE, MORE RRAPO HEKALI !
Ne nuk e çpikmë patriotizmën shqiptare, por e gjetmë !
 Vazhdoj të dëgjoj kasetat me fjalën e Fan S. Nolit e nuk shkruaj, nuk bëj asnjë koment Komentin e bën vetë Fan S. Noli dhe shihni e lexoni më poshtë se ç'koment i rrallë është: " () Thonë se shqiptarët skanë pasur patriotizëm. Gjë më e gabuar se kjo ska ! Hapni "Bletën Shqiptare" të Eftim Mitkos botuar më 1878, ku ai ka mbledhur kengë popullore të cilat disa janë të shekullit të 18-të e, ca të shekullit të 19 -të. Dua ti u them një nga këto vjershat popullore e cila është në "Bletën Shqiptare" e që provon katërcipërisht se shqiptaret kanë patur një patriotizem të thellë përpara se të fillonte ajo që e quajmë Lëvizja Moderne Shqiptare e që nis nga koha e Kristoforidhit, më 1875. 
Vjersha popullore që do ti u dekllamoj tani, është shkruar më 1850 kur u bë Kryengritja e Labërisë, në kohën e Tanzimatit. Turqia donte të impononte Tanzimatin, një kanun të përgjithshëm për të gjitha viset e Turqisë. Domethenë që edhe ca të drejte të pakta qeverisëse që kishin shqiptarët, do tu marrte e kështu vend të robërohej fare. Populli u ngrit. Kryetarët e kësaj lëvizje qenë Rrapo Hekali, Hodo Nivica dhe Gjoleka. Kenga që do ti u thom tashti, është kenga e Rrapo Hekalit. Eshtë vetëm njëmbëdhjetë rradhë. Do tu a thom, se ma kujton Faiku, i cili gjithmonë e mbante në gojë dhe e dekllamonte. Dhe pastaj do tu a analizoj prapë :
Hajde, more Rrapo Hekali,
Kur thërret sa tundet mali !
Hajde, more Rrapo o lule,
Lumthi ti bilbil që zure,
Një pasha me shtatë tuje,
Topi bam e ti po tutje,
Plumbat të binin mbi supe,
As u trembe as u tute.
Se Hodo Nivica shkoi,
Kofshën derrit ja dërmoi,
Ngriti flamurin te kroi.
Pse lëfton, o derëzi ?
As për mua, as për ti,
Po për gjithë Shqipëri !
Hapni "Bletën Shqiptare" të Thimi Mitkos që të gjeni këtë kengë, të shkruar jo me vonë se 1850. Ato tri rradhët e fundme tregojnë se cili ish qëllimi i asaj kryengritje. Ish për tërë Shqipërinë. Tashi do tu bëj një analizë të parë që të shikoni se kjo vjershë, me këto njëmbëdhjetë rradhë, është një kryevepër e vertetë të cilën mund ta shkruante një nga poetët e parë të botës. Shikoni, tashi, se si e përshkruan Rrapo Hekalin. Në kohën e tij skishte telefona. Edhe Rrapo Hekali, kur thërriste labërit të mblidheshin për të bërë luftë, i vetmi telefon që kish ishte zëri i tij. Edhe shikoni sa bukur e përshkruan :
Hajde, more Rrapo Hekali,
Kur thërret sa tundet mali !
Kur bërtiste : E,e,e,e, or shokë ?! Edhe tundej mali, të tërë labërit e dëgjonin dhe që të gjithë mbëlidheshin. Tri rradhët e pastajme :
Hajde, more Rrapo, o lule,
Lumthi ti, bilbil që zure,
Një pasha me shtatë tuje.
Pra, pashai që zure ti, kishte shtatë tuje. Tujet ishin tamam si ato yjet që mbajnë gjeneralët e Amerikës. Kemi gjeneralë me një yll, gjeneralë me dy yje, me tre yje dhe me katër yje. Përmbi katër yje, ska gjeneralë ! Gjithashtu edhe në Turqi, kishte pashallarë me katër tuje, por jo pashallarë me shtatë tuje. Po vjershëtori do të thotë se çfarë pashai zuri. Ay pasha qe dy herë sa pashallarët e tjerë, domethënë gjenerali më i mirë i Turqisë. Edhe këtë, e shtypi Rrapo Hekali !... Shikoni tashi, ato tri vargjet që vijnë pas. Çfarë strategji, çfarë taktike mbajti Rrapo Hekali që e shtypi këtë gjeneral të dorës së parë të Turqisë?
Topi bam po ti po tutje,
Plumbat të binin mbi supe,
As u trëmbe, as u tute.
Domethenë me një trimëri të thjeshtë dhe asnjë zanat, asnjë mjeshtëri tjatër. Tashi, çgjë e ndizte, çgjë e shkaktoi këtë hov të pathyer të shqiptarëve ? Vjershëtori na i thotë përsëri me tri rradhë :
Se Hodo Nivica shkoi,
Kofshën derrit ja dërmoi,
Ngriti flamurin te kroi.
Ai derri të cilit Hodo Nivica ja theu kofshën ishte turku. Flamuri te kroi, ishte flamuri i kryengritjes, flamuri i lirisë. Edhe më në fund, qëllimi për të cilin bëhej e tërë kjo luftë ? Prapë, përsëri në tri rradhë ta thotë vjershëtori. Ustai i madh nuku humbet shumë fjalë. Dy-tri, mjaftojnë për të :
Pse lëfton, o derëzi ?
As për mua as për ti,
Po për gjithë Shqipëri !
Kështu që ne nuk e inventuam, nuk e çpikmë patriotizmën shqiptare, por e gjetmë. E vetmja gjë që bëmë është që atë patriotizmë që egzistonte midis shqiptareve, u përpoqmë ta organizojmë, ta kanalizojmë. Vetëm atë gjë bëmë ! Tashi, arsyeja për të cilën na vajti puna mbarë, ishte se kishim një popull me të vërtetë i cili e deshte Shqipërinë. Një popull i cili jo vetëm kish patriotizmë, virtutën e patriotizmës por që kish edhe disa virtuta të tjera, nga të cilat do të numëroj vetëm një që na i kanë thënë që të gjithë të huajtë që kanë vizituar Shqipërinë. Kur hyri Shqipëria në Lidhjen e Kombeve, përfaqesonjësi i Hindit i cili aherë rastisi të ish një muhamedan, Muhamed Aliu, bëri këtë lëvdatë për shqiptarët: 
Sot, tha, bëmë punën më të bukur që qasmë Shqipërinë në Lidhjen e Kombeve. Sikur të studjoni historinë e gjithë kombeve që janë çliruar, nuk do gjeni asnjë shëmbëll si këtë që shohëm sot në Shqipëri. Shqipëria është i vetmi vend në të cilin tri fe të ndryshme, pasanikët e të cilave kudo gjetkë, therren me njëri-tjatrin, janë bashkuar për të krijuar një shtet indipendent. Ky është i vetmi në botë, në të cilin, muhamedanë, orthodhoksë e katolikë janë lidhur që të gjithë e kanë bërë një shtet indipendent. Edhe ky vend, nga sa di, është i vetëmi vend që ka një shumicë muhamedane dhe na dërgon këtu, si përfaqësonjës, një peshkop orthodoks.
Shumë nga tanët thonë që Shqipërinë e krijoi një pakicë. Shumë e vërtetë ! Po, kjo është historia e gjithë kombeve të botës. Merrni, për shëmbëll Hindin, me 400 qind miliunë. Kush e çliroi ? Mahatma Gandi. Edhe, Mahatma Gandi, çthoshte kur nisi lëvizjen e tij ?! E para e punës: Pa armë do ta marr, pa luftë ! Edhe e morri. Pra e fitoi lirinë e Hindit pa armë. Dhe me sa veta, thoni ? Ai thosh : Më mjafton të kem 25 mijë njerez si ushtarë të cilët të bëjnë pikërisht ashtu siç u thom. Edhe aq kish, nuk kish më tepër !... Dhe me ata e bëri Hindin ! Pa luftë. Pa shkrehur dyfek. Atë bëmë edhe ne. Ishim të pakët këtu. Numëroheshim me gishtërinj".

"MESELE" TE RREFYERA NGA HIRESIA E TIJ, 
përkthyesi i Omar Khajamit
...Edhe pse skish bindje të thella e të forta fetare, Noli u dorëzua prift më 1908 dhe ish qysh atëhere që ai filloi luftën e tij kembëngulëse për shkëputjen e kishës ortodokse shqiptare nga kisha greke duke bërë shërbesa shqip, duke shqipëruar libra fetare etj. Kjo gjë për atë kohë, kish rëndësi politike sepse i priste udhën synimeve të shoveniste greke te shqiptarët me besim kristian ortodoks e më gjerë. Por pikërisht, nga fjala e tij, unë që e kam lexuar e adhuruar jo pak Nolin, kuptova edhe një herë tjetër se përse ai, autori i përkthimit të përkryer në shqip të Rubairave të Omar Khajamit, në thelb nuk kish qenë vërtet njeri i përkushtuar fanatikisht pas Zotit e se veprimtaria e tij kishtare kish patur në rradhë të parë qëllime kombëtare.
Ja pse, në 80-vjetorin e lindjes, themeluesi i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, normalisht nuk do të ish as e udhës, as "protokollare" që t'i lejonte vetes të tregonte "mesele" të tilla, si këto më poshtë. Por, kjo gjë ka ndodhur jo rastësisht e, peshkopi, do të qeshte bashkë me pjesmarrësit në sallë me historitë e rrëfyera prej tij, duke bërë kështu që Zoti pa dyshim, të mos shihte në personin e tij një shërbëtor të përdëllyer  
" Si klerik - rrëfen Noli - do të nis me përrallën e një prifti. Një prift, njëherë, shkoi me popullin për të shpënë të vdekurin në varret. Udhës, pranë një pylli, prifti tha : Qëndroni një minutë këtu se kam një punë! Arësyeja për të cilën ay qëndroi nuk u marr vesh dhe, njerëzia, po çuditeshin si e la të vdekurin atje. Kur, pas pak, prifti u kthye nga kisha me një dyfek dhe u tha: Heshtni! Dhe ja krisi pushkës. Ja këtë punë kisha që ju thashë të prisni këtu, i sqaroi pastaj ai njerëzit. Aman, or uratë! Po na le të dekurin ne mes të sheshit që të vraç një ljepur ?- i thanë ata. Budallenj, u a ktheu ay, i vdekuri pret, ljepuri nukë pret "
Ja një tjetër mesele po për priftërinjtë të cilën, siç thotë Noli në fjalën e tij, ja pat treguar Luigj Gurakuqi :
" Një prift i ri, vajti në malësi të bënte meshën e tij të parë. Natyrisht, me që ish sermoni i tij i parë, ndenji tërë natën i shkreti dhe e shkrojti, e zografisi atë dhe e bëri që lere mos e nga, të çuditej dunjaja. Edhe, pasi e qëndisi, në fund kjo ishte konkludja e tij, konkludja e sermonit : Nëqoftese i bëni këto që u them të gjitha, nuk do të shkoni në ferr, në xhehnem, por do të shkoni në xhenet! Ky ishte fundi i fjalës. Po, pa arrirë në gjysmën e fjalës, një nga malësoret u ngrit e i tha : Dom Nikolla, të paçim uratën, aman mbaroje atë fjalë se na u dogj fërliku. ( Fërliku është mishi i pjekur në hell ). Prifti i shkretë kur e dëgjoi atë, u ngatërua edhe e shkurtoi fjalën duke shkurtuar kështu edhe predikimin. E në vend që të thoshte, po të beni këto nuk do shkoni në ferr po në parajsë, u tha: Nëqoftëse i bëni keto jam i sigurtë se do të shkoni që të gjithë në ferr, në xhehnem. Të lumtë goja ! - i tha një nga malësorët - Se je i pari prift që na thua të vërteten ! " 

"KOMBI" U MBAJT NDEZUR 
nga Zjarri i Shenjtë 
 Gazeta "Kombi" e Sotir Peçit, më çon me kujtime larg, në rininë time. Më kujtohet kur shkoja te miku im i vjetër Sotir Koçi, te i paharruari "Bukinisti Mendel" ( i cili vdiq para një viti në moshë relativisht të re nga një sëmundje banale ). Qe pikërisht aty që kam parë për herë të parë koleksionet e gazetave "Drita" ( 1901-1908 ) qe ish botuar në Sofje nga Shahin Kolonja si dhe "Kombi" të Sotir Pecit e "Dielli" të Kosta Çekrezit, në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Si kishin mbëritur ato koleksione të vyera gjer te ateljeja e Bukinistit Mendel? Kjo gjë ish një mister, diçka tepër e fshehtë por, me sa dukej, burimi i tyre duhej të ishte biblioteka e shquar e eruditit vlonjat Eqerem Bej Vlora, e cila qe një ndër më të vyerat në Ballkan e që pas çlirimit u trajtua shumë keq e "firoi" andej-kendej, nëpër vite. Por, le të vijmë përsëri te fjala e Nolit e te kujtimet e tij për gazetën "Kombi" e cila ish nena e "Diellit", gazetës që ndriçoi për vite të tëra mendjet e zemrat e shqiptarëve të Amerikës

(  ) Kombi-n e themeloi Sotir Peci edhe u gëzova shumë që dëgjova nga miku ynë Antoni Athanas që e përmendi atë. Sotir Peci hapi këtu edhe e nisi gazetën Kombi në qershor 1906. Nja dy muaj pas kësaj, i dërgova atij një fjalë që kisha mbajtur në një mbledhje shqiptare edhe ai e botoi atë e pastaj më shkroi një letër që nëqoftëse ske atje ndonjë punë, eja këtu që të përpiqemi tok ta botojmë këtë gazetë, se më duhet një ndihmë. Unë kisha punë, por një punë e cila nuk më pëlqente, punë në fabrikë të dërrasave. Kështu që e lashë me gëzim të madh fabrikën e ardhçë këtu në Boston për të bërë një punë e cila më përshtatej me tepër, sipas qëllimit që kisha për të bërë diç për çështjen kombëtare. 
Edhe, i pari mision që me ngarkoi Sotir Peci, ndjestë pastë, ishte të dilja kollonive e të mblidhnja pajtime. Vajta në Mançester, mblodha një pajtim. Pastaj vajta në Konker, Nju Hemsher dhe atje smblodha asnjë pajtim, se aty një shqiptar ishte e ai kish paguar. Pastaj vajtëm me Tilin tok në Penibuk. Aty sbëmë asnjë. As kishte ndonjë pajtimtar, as bëmë ndonjë të ri. Hynim në një konak dhe konakun e gjenim të zbrazur. Hynim në një tjatër konak, prapë të zbrazur. Po këtu, ska shqiptarë ?... Jo, ore, ka! - na thanë - Po iknë, vanë në avlli posa dëgjuan që po afroheshim. 
Pastaj vajtem në Bidiford. Atje pata një sukses shumë të madh. Mblodha dy pajtime. Pastaj në Ogastamejn. Atje mblodha një pajtim edhe më në fund në Rollandmej një pajtim. Që të gjitha, më duket u mblodhnë nja 24 dollarë a 25, nga të cilat më tepër se gjysma shkuan udhës. I solla kusurin Sotir Pecit dhe konkludja qe kjo : E po bëhet, ore, punë kështu ?  tha ai. Sikur të thashë unë se bëhet ? As bëhet, as është për të bërë ! Kjo puna jone, ska as nisje as fund Kështu e gjetmë çështjen shqiptare aherë. Asnjë organizatë ! Kishte vetëm një, dy a tre persona, të cilët nxirrnin nga ana e tyre disa gazeta. Kishim Shahin Kolonjën që nxirte "Dritën" tok me Kristo Luarasin. Kristo Luarasi ishte shumë i zoti si shtypës. Kish një shtypëshkronjë e qe i zoti i punës. Good bussinesman, jo se e ndihmonin shqiptarët  
Ishte Faiku, i cili, si rronte ? Faiku rronte se kish një xhaxha shumë të pasur në pallatin e sulltan Hamitit. Edhe kështu shakaja, i gjyshi punonte për sulltan Hamitin dhe përkrahte Faikun i cili punonte kundër Dovletit, për të krijuar Shqipërinë e lirë. Si pajtohet, kjo gjë e çuditëshme ? Ay i shkreti skishte djem, kish vetëm çupa. Faiku harxhonte më tepër se çkish edhe çdo muaj i dërgonte billin xhaxhait. Xhaxhai menjëherë çekun. Dhe kështu dilte gazeta atje. Pastaj ardhën xhonturqit dhe e vrane xhaxhanë edhe u mbarua puna e Faikut. Mori fund ! Edhe ardhi këtu në Amerikë që të rrojë me ne. 
Sidoqoftë, pas atij ardhi Peci. Ardhi Peci dhe nisi një gazetë, jo se kish ndonjë përkrahje nga populli. Puna e shqiptarëve ishte kjo: Naum Cerja thosh nje shaka shume të bukur. Kishin një mbledhje dhe, në atë mbledhje foli Faiku e folë të tjerë. Edhe, kur mbaroi mbledhja e pyeti Faiku Naim Cerjen, e i tha : Si tu duk kjo mbledhja ? Ore, kur ti the një fjalë dhe kërkërmë rrodhnë lotët. Po pse u mallëngjeve ? pyeti ai. Po, u mallengjeva, ore, kur the se me shqiptarë si ju, jemi të sigurtë se puna do na vejë mbarë. Epo, sështë e vërtetë kjo ? Jo, mor - tha - si e vërtetë ? Shqiptarë, ti edhe unë ishim, ne të dy - tha. Ata të tjerët ishin sehirxhinj - tha. U hynte nga njëri vesh e u dilte nga tjetri. Andaj më zunë lotët - tha. 
Mirpo, bukuria është që ndonse e nismë me aq pak vetë, puna na vajti mbarë. Pse ? Se ata të pakët që e nisnë e kishin zjarrin e shenjtë, siç thote frëngu, "le feu sacré". Kishin zjarrin dhe arrinë që ate zjarr ta kishin një pakicë e vogël. Edhe pakica e vogël, nëqoftëse ka një fushë ku të punojnë, mbarojnë punë. Edhe fusha ishte, sikundër u thashë, se shqiptarët ishin patriotë shumë më përpara, nuk i bemë ne patriotë. Ishin. Dhe ishin të zotët dhe ishin trima. Deshën vetëm udheheqës edhe perëndia u dha ca udhëheqes për rilindjen e tyre e keshtu u vajti puna mbarë ". 

QE "DIELLI" TE VAZHDOJE TE NDRIÇOJE 
edhe pa rekllama 
"  E nismë Kombin dhe pastajza, pas tre vjetësh Sotir Peci shkoi. Këtu, tha sbëhet punë, unë do shkoj në Shqipëri. Edhe shkoi për Kongresin e Manastirit ahere e pastaj mbeti në Shqipëri. Pastaj vajti në Shkollën Normale, siç e dini edhe me ne fund, u bë një nga pjesëtarët e Këshillës së Regjencës. Po sido qoftë, nga Kombi lindi Dielli. Kur shkoi Sotir Peci, na la këtu një shtypshkronjë. Ajo shtypshkronjë ish në 100, Hapson Street, në një katua. (  ) Aty bënte shumë fohtë, kishim një sobë e cila nuk na ngrohte por vetëm na tymoste. Si e shtypnim Diellin ne? E rradhitnim vetë dhe më vjen keq që nuk ndodhet ketu, Thimaqi, që ishte kryeradhitësi e nga i cili mësova edhe unë zanatin e rradhitjes së shtypit. Me atë tok e rradhitnim e pastaj, në mashinën me të cilën e shtypnim vetë, me këmbë. Amerika s'kish përparuar aq shumë aheraj, sa të përdorej elektriku në mashinat. 
Shkurt, si shkoi Sotir Peci mashinat mbetën të gjitha atje siç ishin, të pa paguara. Edhe u mbluadhtin ca nga djemtë që kishin dhenë paratë, pagesën e parë kur i bleu dhe thanë: Ç'do t'i bejmë këto? Ca thanë që t'i shesim, ca thanë jo të mos i shesëm, po të vazhdojmë gazetën vetë. Të nxjerrim një tjatër gazetë. Se s'mund të nxirnim Kombin pa lejen e editorit. Por që të mundnim të nxirnim një tjatër gazetë, duhej të pagunaim një herë mashinat, të cilat ishin të papaguara. Kështu që u mbluadhnë nënë kryesinë e Kristo Qirkës, ndjestë pastë edhe të Misto Millonait i cili mblodhi disa nga dardharët, Kristo Qirka mblodhi ca prej korçarëve si edhe Dhima e Goni Pitërson dhe këta i paguan të gjitha këto e thanë: Ja ku i keni mashinat, hajdeni nxirrni gazetën!
Dhe kështu nismë Diellin, pikërisht me atë methudhë me të cilën nxirnim edhe Kombin e Pecit. E rradhitnim unë tok me Thimaqin edhe pastaj e shtypnim në atë katuan e mbytur me tym, duke punuar me këmbët. Po ishim djem aherë, shumë trima, shumë të shëndoshë. Kjo gazetë e nisur me tërë ato varfërira e me tërë ato mundime, nisi më 15 të shkurtit 1909. Më 5 nëndor 1915 u bë e përditëshme. Më përpara dilte një herë në javë, pastaj dy herë në javë, pastaj tri herë në javë e pastaj dolli e përditëshme kur ishte direktor, ndjestë pastë, Kostë Çekrezi, i cili midis vyrtutave të tjera kish vyrtutin që ishte një punëtor i rrallë. Ndoshta punëtori më i madh që ka nxjerrë Përlindja Shqipëtare. 
Tani duhet të kini përpara sysh një gjë: Dielli përparoi e arriu të bëhet e përditëshme e vazhdoi disa vjet kështu. Pastaj botimi i tij u rrallua sepse gjysma, më tepër se gjysma e shqipëtarëve më të mirë që kishim këtu u sulnë si bagëtia, si kope edhe u kthyen në Shqipëri, posa që u hap vendi. Dhe kjo e sakatosi lëvizjen kombëtare të këtushme. Vanë atje dhe kujtonin se kur të ktheheshin do t'a gjenin përsëri derën hapët. Kur u mejtuan që të ktheheshin këtu, dera ishte mbyllur e s'vinin dot. 
Por, sidoqoftë, me gjithë ato mundime, Dielli vazhdoi. Po si vazhdoi ?... Këtë duhet t'a kini gjithënjë përpara sysh. Dielli nuku mund të mbahej vetëm me pajtime. Po të pyeç mirë, asnjë gazetë në botë nuku përmbahet vetëm me pajtime. Përmbahet me rekllama. Edhe ne, rekllama nuk kemi natyrisht pse, ai publik që e këndon është shumë i limituar e askush nuk rekllamon pa pritur që të marrë fitime nga ajo rekllame. Kështu që s'duhet të dëshpërohemi, kur shikojmë se nga koha në kohë Dielli ngec e pret ndihmën tonë. Tashi, ç'mund t'u thom për vazhdimin e Diellit? E vetmja gjë që mund t'u thom është kjo. Kështu siç bëmë këtë mbledhje të bukur sot, që mblidhemi nga të gjitha anët e Amerikës e piqemi e çmallemi, do të ish mirë që të mblidhemi çdo tre vjet e kështu të ndihmojmë edhe Diellin. Se ka edhe një tjatër qëllim kjo mbledhje. Nuk jemi më djema dhe ngadalë e ngadalë hesapi ynë po shkurtohet e mbyllet. Kështu që është mirë të piqemi çdo dy a tre vjet. Se kush e di se kur piqemi prapë ! (  )

 Unë nuk e di në se, sot, shqiptarët e Amerikës piqen ashtu siç uronte e dëshironte Noli, në çdo dy a tre vjet. Nuk di në se Dielli del pa pengesë e pa patur nevojë për "rekllama". Nuk di, në se ata për të cilët flet Fan S.Noli, pra, ata "miq shumë të çmuar, dorëhapur, të cilët kanë bërë pllane që të shigurojnë përjetësinë e Diellit edhe të Vatrës", jane ende gjallë e vazhdojnë të mbrojnë kauzën e saj dhe gazetën në fjalë. Por, ndërkohe di se, mbas këtij takimi jubilar ku u mbajt fjalimi i fundit publik i rilindasit tonë të madh ku ai la, si të thuash, Testamentin e Tij, Noli vdiq. Ai u shojt pas tre vjetësh, atje në shtëpinë e tij modeste, në Fort Lauderdale të Floridës, më 13 mars 1965...

marre nga Prestige (v. 36, Nentor)

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Albo

> SHQIPERINE, TE MIRE A TE LIGE, NE E BEME !



Noli ka qene nje njeri gjeni, pasi kishte shume talente, profesione, ishte shqiptari me me kulture i kohes se tij, por ne te njejten kohe, ishte deshtaku me i madh i kohes se tij. Ai deshtoi gati ne gjithcka qe nisi si ne arenen politike edhe ate shoqerore brenda komunitetit shqiptar ne Amerike. Ai ishte prift qe bente politike. Ai ishte prift qe bente thirrje per revolucion. Ai ishte prift qe i pelqente te merrte persiper se kish cliruar kombin dhe bere Kishen Orthodhokse Shqiptare Autoqefale. Ai ishte prift qe i mbante merri edhe shoket te tij me te ngushte, Faik Konices, nje tjeter shqiptar i madh i asaj kohe. 

Nuk eshte rastesi qe komunistet shqiptare dhe te gjithe shqiptaret me bindje te majta e shohin Nolin si nje histori suksesi, kur ne fakt nuk eshte aspak e tille. Noli nuk ka patur kundershtare vetem ne Shqiperi por dhe brenda komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan, kundershti qe linden pikerisht kur Noli mbrojti moralisht qeverine komuniste te Tiranes ne 1945 me fjalet: "Eshte me mire qe vendi te kete nje qeveri se sa te mos kete fare qeveri e te jete ne kaos". Bindjet komuniste dhe me vone te majta te Nolit ishin te mirenjohura si nga shqiptaro-amerikanet qe e denoncuan dhe izoluan ate, edhe nga Edhit Durrham qe e kish pike te dobet Nolin.

E verteta historike eshte qe Noli me qendrimet e tija e izoloi vetveten dhe ne fund te jetes se tij, koha e provoi se ai kish qendruar gjithmone ne kahun e gabuar te historise. Deshperimi i tij me i madh ka qene se ai jetoi shume pak ne Shqiperi, dhe ne vitet e pasluftes, edhe pse ai pati korrespondenca me rregjimin komunist, ai nuk denjoi qe te shkonte te vizitonte Shqiperine.

Figura e Nolit eshte nje figure madheshtore kur peshon kontributin e tij ne shume fusha te jetes shqiptare, por me e madhe se vepra e tij, ka qene pikerisht, egoja e tij e semure. Shqiperia nuk kish nevoje vetem per Nolin, por per te gjithe djemte e saj te asaj kohe. Shqiptaret duhet te marrin shembull perkushtimin por jo qendrimet e Nolit.

Albo

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Si abuzoi Noli me arkën e shtetit


 Autori i Lajmit: Dukagjin Hata dhe Përparim Halili
Ashtu siç pati një fillim, qeveria Noli, ardhur në pushtet pas revolucionit të njohur demokratiko-borgjez të vitit 1924, pati edhe një fund, madje shumë të shpejtë. Në ata pak muaj të aktivitetit të saj, kjo qeveri stinore, përveçse hyri si një konvecion në historinë e qeverisjeve shqiptare, duhet thënë se nuk solli ndonjë ndryshim në jetën e vendit e të popullit të asaj kohe. Nëse vendimi i parë që mori Qeveri Noli, kishte të bënte me ndëshkimin dhe sekuestrot e pasurive të kundërshtarëve të saj politikë, të rrëzuar nga pushteti e të arratisurve jashtë kufijve, vendimi i fundit i kësaj qeverie, kishte lidhje me boshatisjen e arkës së qeverisë. Vetëm pak kohë përpara rrëzimit nga froni dhe përpara largimit nga Shqipëria, Noli dhe njerëzit e kabinetit e të pushtetit të tij, të cilët kishin akoma vulën dhe firmën e qeverisjes, nxorën vendimin për shpërndarjen e financave të shtetit, duke i akorduar ato në formë pagash e shpërblimesh për rrethin e ngushtë e besnik të kabinetit. Ky akt financiar, regjistruar si kapaku që mbylli historinë e qeverisjes së Nolit, ka ndodhur plot 81 vjet më parë. 
Në datën 25 dhjetor 1924, pasi kishte marrë me vete gjithë buxhetin e shtetit, kabineti qeveritar i drejtuar nga Noli, shkoi në Vlorë dhe përpara largimit nga Shqipëria, organizoi mbledhjen e fundit në të cilën, u shpall vetëm një vendim: Ndarja e pjesës kryesore të buxhetit të shtetit, në formë pagash e shpërblimesh për aktivistët dhe mbështetësit e vet. Kështu u hartua, u miratua dhe u ekzekutua lista e ndarjes së financiave me emrat dhe shumat përkatëse, sipas arkave të prefekturave. Për pjesën tjetër të buxhetit të shtetit shqiptar të dhjetorit të vitit 1924, megjithëse ka qënë i konsiderueshëm, nuk është folur asnjëherë. Përdorimi i tij zyrtar, nuk figuron as në vendime të mëparëshme e as në vendimin e fundit të qeverisë, të datës 25 dhjetor 1924. Ai u zhduk pa gjurmë dhe sipas dokumenteve të shërbimeve sekrete të huaja të asaj kohe(CIA), thuhet të ketë udhëtuar privatisht matanë kufijve të Shqipërisë, por që duke mos u folur asnjëherë për fatin e tij. Një gjë është interesante në vendimin e fundit të kabinetit qeveritar të Nolit: Mënyra e shpejtë e veprimit dhe lista e personave që kanë përfituar nga ndarja dhe përfitimi personal prej financave publike. 
BIOGRAFI: Dy nga krerët e kryengritjes noliste
Qazim Koculi
Lindi më 1887 në fshatin Kocul të Vlorës. Arsimin fillor e kreu në vendlindje ndërsa atë të mesëm në gjimnazin Zosimea të Janinës. Studimet e larta i përfundoi në Akademinë e Lartë Ushtarake të Stambollit, pas të cilës fitoi gradën Nëntoger. U emërua më pas në Marinën Ushtarake të Perandorisë Osmane, ku fitoi gradën e togerit. Më 1909 nuk i bindet një urdhri ushtarak të një eprori të tij gjatë një beteje detare në Prevezë, për t`ju dorëzuar flotiljes italiane. Pas nxjerrjes së urdhër-arrestit nga komanda perandorake, Koculi arratiset për në Argjentinë, ku qëndron deri në vitin 1912. Kthehet këtë vit në Vlorë, pasi iu përgjigj një thirrje të Ismail Qemalit. Ky i fundit e cakton drejtor të portit të Vlorës, detyrë të cilën e kreu deri në çastin që porti u mor në administrim nga italianët në tetor të vitit 1914. Deri në vitin 1917 ishte kryekatundar në Brataj të Vlorës. Nga ky vit e deri më 1919 ishte nënprefekt i Tepelenës. Më 21-31 janar 1920 merr pjesë si delegat i Vlorës në Kongresin Kombëtar të Lushnjes, nga i cili u emërua edhe senator. Është aktiv në Luftën e Vlorës të vitit 1920 dhe njihet si një ndër organizatorët e Kuvendit të Barçallasë. Koculi u zgjodh nga ky kuvend si kryetar i komisionit të përbërë nga 16 anëtarë. Më 19 maj 1920 ky komision zgjodhi në Beun të Vlorës, Qazim Koculin si komandant të përgjithshëm të Komitetit të Luftës së Vlorës. Hyri në Vlorë në krye të trupave shqiptare, pas një beteje të zhvilluar më parë, më 3 shtator 1920. Pas kësaj lufte kreu detyrën e prefektit të Vlorës. Zgjidhet deputet i Vlorës në zgjedhjet e para të 5 prillit 1921. Ishte mbikqyrës i qeverisë së Pandeli Evangjelit së bashku me Bajram Currin dhe Avni Rustemin në periudhën tetor-nëntor 1921. Kriza e dhjetorit 1921 e gjeti në krahun e forcave që ishin për rrëzimin e qeverisë së Evangjelit. Nga kjo krizë ai u bë protagonist jo me ndonjë dëshirë të madhe, duke hyrë në histori edhe si kryeministri njëditor i Shqipërisë. Ai më 6 dhjetor formoi pa konsultime një kabinet prej 8 anëtarësh, për askush nuk që i gatshëm të ndihmonte. I vetmi urdhër që lëshoi kryeministri njëditor ishte ai për drejtorin e përgjithshëm të postave, të cilin e urdhëroi të mos lëshonte asnjë lloj telegrami të pakontrolluar prej tij. Nga këto dy shkaqe, Koculi dha dorëheqjen brenda të njëjtës ditë që u emërua kryeministër. 
Në zgjedhjet e 27 dhjetorit 1923, Qazim Koculi u zgjodh sërish deputet i Vlorës në Kuvendin Kushtetues. Gjatë kësaj kohe vazhdoi të përkrahte po ata linjë politike që ishte për rrëzimin e qeverisë. Koculi ishte ndër pjesëmarrësit dhe përkrahësit e kryengritjes së qershorit 1924. Në qeverinë e dalë nga kjo kryengritje, Koculi ishte ministër i Punëve Botore. Me dështimin e kësaj qeverie dhe me Triumfin e Legalitetit, Qazim Koculi emigroi jashtë Shqipërisë bashkë me politikanë të tjerë. Emigracionin politik Koculi e kaloi në Vjenë dhe Paris. Gjatë kësaj kohe ai pajtohet me Mbretin Zog dhe pranoi që të ishte kryetar i Komitetit të Kosovës në mërgim. Për këtë gjë, ai ai u pagua me një shumë prej 30 napolonash në muaj. Ishte për kthimin në atdhe para 7 prillit 1939, por një gjë e tillë u kundërshtua nga shokët e tij. Pas pushtimit fashist, Koculi u kthye në Shqipëri, dhe në dhjetor 1939 emërohet anëtar i Këshillit të Lartë të Shtetit. Në qeverinë e Mustafa Krujës ishte Ministër Shteti dhe në çastet e fundit të kësaj qeverie u emërua komisar i lartë në Vlorë, në kohën kur qe rritur lëvizja komuniste atje. Më 2 janar 1943 Qazim Koculi vritet në Vlorë nga batalioni dibran i italianëve. Për këtë shkak dhe për faktin se italianët nuk pranuan të dënojë fajtorin, Mustafa Kruja që ishte edhe miku i tij, dha menjëherë dorëheqjen nga posti i kryeministrit. 
Kasëm Qafëzezi: 
Lindur në Kolonjë më 1880. Pas mbarimit të shkollës së mesme, titullohet ushtarak klasi për karrierë të lartë në Akademinë Ushtarake të Stambollit. Dërgohet për studime pasuniversitare në Vjenë dhe kur i përfundon, kthehet në atdhe për tu vënë më pas në krye të ushtrisë së Perandorisë. Në vitin 1908 shërben në Janinë. Më 1910 merret me organizimin e trazirave në zonën e Tepelenës. Pas vitit 1912 i përgjigjet thirrjes së ministrit të Luftës, Mehmet Pashë Dërralla dhe vihet në krye të një fuqie të xhandarmërisë dhe lufton kundër andartëve grekë në Jugun e Shqipërisë. Në verën e vitit 1920, bën pjesë në shtabin ushtarak të Mbrojtjes Kombëtare në Vlorë. Ngjarjet e vitit 1924 e gjetën komandant të Garnizonit të Përmetit, nga ku nisi marshimin ushtarak drejt Tiranës, duke u bërë vegël e opozitës së atëhershme. Më 16 qershor 1924, emërohet ministër i Luftës në Kabinetin Noli. Me dështimin e këtij kabineti largohet fillimisht në Itali, ku në janar 1925 rrihet me ish-ministrin Luigj Gurakuqi. Në vitin 1927 pas një amnistie të Ahmet Zogut, kthehet në atdhe dhe vendoset në Berat. Nuk pranon ofertat e Ahmet Zogut për tu integruar në ushtri, me justifikimin se ishte i lodhur. Në Mars 1931 bën pjesë në delegacionin e Beratit që vizitoi Mbretin pas atentatit të Vjenës, duke i uruar jetë të gjatë. Vdiq në Berat, më 20 shtator 1934.

Data e Publikimit: 19/01/2005

2001-2004 Ballkan.com

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Qazim Koculi, kryeministri vetëm një ditë, ministër i Punëve Botore te Noli


 Autori i Lajmit: Dukagjin Hata dhe Përparim Halili
Për njoftim e veprim sa sipër, ju përshkruajmë kopjen e Vendimit të Këshillit Administrial, datë 25.12.1924. Pagesat të bahen nën responsabilitetin e kësaj ministrie pa u kërkuar certifikata nga nëpunësat.
Ja si u shpërndanë financat në formë shpërblimesh: 

Arka e përgjithshme 
Angjelin Suma, Drejtor Finance , 580 Franga ari
Mustafa Kallamishi 326.10 Franga ari
Mehmet Bilali, Kapiten i Barkës 434.75 Franga ari
Haki Tatzati, Nënkolonel 20.000 Franga ari
Rexhep Berati, Major 20.000 Franga ari
Ibrahim Jakova, Major 20.000 Franga ari.
Alekse Plumbi, Toger 9242 Franga ari

Rrogë për ministrat: 3900 Franga ari
Xhemal Bushati, Zv/Ministër i Brendshëm dy paga 5000 + 3000 Franga ari
Llazar Fundo, Kryetar i Komisionit të Bashkimit 2608.70 Franga ari
Automobili i Kryeministrit 300 Franga ari
Qazim Koculi, Ministër i Punëve Botore, dy paga 375 + 41 Franga ari
Sulejman Delvina, Ministër i Punëve të Jashtme 240 Franga ari
Stavro Vinjau (për Bahri Omarin) 
1000 Franga ari
Sulo Bodka 960 Franga ari
Ibrahim Dedej 960 Franga ari
Petro Pekmezi, Nënp. Minstria e Punëve Botore 
171 Franga ari.
Vangjel Papa, Sekretar i Gjyqit Ushtarak 400 Franga ari
Shoferi i Kryeministrit 152 Franga ari
Mustafa Banka, Protokollist Ministria e Arsimit 380 Franga ari
Zyber Bakiu, Sekretar i Ministrisë së Drejtësisë 475 Franga ari.
Bilbil Rustemi, polic Kryeministri 
266 Franga ari.
Av.Mihal Lehova, Ndihmës Anëtar i Gjyqit Politik 
350 Franga ari.
Shefqet Kulleci, Protokollist Min. e Brendshme 342 Franga ari
Haki Mulleti, Sekretar i Tretë Min. e Brendshme 475 Franga ari
Ali Sulejmani 300 Franga ari
Brahim Sula, 
Me Transportin e Ushtrisë 326.10 Franga ari 
Kostandin Kote, 
Nënkryetar i Parlamentit 285 Franga ari 
Serafin Dole, 
Drejtor Parlamenti 380 Franga ari 

Arka e Financave të Tiranës:
Beqir Rusi, nënprefekt i Tiranës 
684 Franga ari
Mustafa Dule, telegrafist Tiranë 
304 Franga ari
Ethem Bolena, polic në Tiranë 266 Franga ari
Bexhet Neimi, polic në Tiranë 266 Franga ari
Mazar Sopoti, s/Gjyqit të Fillimit 
266 Franga ari 

Shpërblimet, sipas arkave të prefekturave:

Arka e Financave Durrës:
Riza Dani, Prefekt 1326.25 Franga ari
Musa Maçi, Nënprefekt i Shijakut 
957.60 Franga ari .
Ali Fortuzi, Kryesekretar i Durrësit 
237.50 Franga ari
Luigj Zaja, Protokollist i Prefekturës 
413.25 Franga ari
Muharrem Geci, Komisar i Policisë Durrës 
1090 Franga ari
Kasem Durrësi, Nëpunës i Kadastrës 
551 Franga ari
Shaban Belegu, Mësues i Shijakut 
342 Franga ari
Rexhep Dizdari, Drejtor shkolle në Shijak 
190 Franga ari
Ali Tartari, Sekretar i Gjyqit të Paqit 
190 Franga ari

Financa e Shkodrës:
Riza Dani, Financa Shkodër 40.000 Franga ari .

Financa e Dibrës:
Qazim Mulleti 966.60 Franga ari

Financa e Elbasanit:
Kol Tromara, Prefekt 1306.25 Franga ari.
Hysen Prishtina, N/Prefekt 812.05 Franga ari
Demir Kodheli, Drejtor Shkolle në Peqin 
418 Franga ari
Ahmet Burburia, mësues 551 Franga ari
Mahmut Çela, Arkëtar 
455 Franga ari

Financa e Gjirokastës:
Hilë Mosi, Prefekt 183.35 Franga ari
Sesai Çomo (dy shuma) 680 + 293.45 Franga ari

Financa e Përmetit:
Koco Çipi, Nënprefekt 812.25 Franga ari

Financa e Kavajës:
Qazim Mulleti, N/Prefekt 410.40 Franga ari

Financa e Lushnjes:
Naum Prifti, Mësues 146.376,20 Franga ari

Shumat e shpërndara, sipas prefekturave:
Arka e Përgjithshme 92.309,15 Franga ari
Arka e Tiranës 1786 Franga ari
Arka e Durrësit 5270 Franga ari
Arka e Shkodrës 40.000 Franga ari
Arka e Dibrës 966.60 Franga ari
Arka e Elbasanit 3543.40 Franga ari
Arka e Gjirokastrës 1166.80 Franga ari
Arka e Përmetit 812.25 Franga ari
Arka e Kavajës 410.40 Franga ari
Arka e Lushnjes 146.376,20 Franga ari

Ky vendim u firmos në çast nga Ministri i Financave, Luigj Gurakuqi dhe, po në atë moment, ministër Gurakuqi firmosi edhe urdhërin e mësipërm për ekzekutim, i cili u firmos menjëherë edhe nga drejtori i Financave të Vlorës dhe zv/ministri i Financave, Stavro Vinjau.

Qeveria Noli
Fan Noli
Sulejman Delvina
Stavro Vinjau
Rexhep Shala
Luigj Gurakuqi

Data e Publikimit: 19/01/2005
 2001-2004 Ballkan.com

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

Noli një krijues dhe atdhetar i shquet 

Megjithëse është pak si heret për të thënë dic mbi atdhetarin tonë të shquet, Stilian Nolin e dashur, së paku gjatë përvjetorit duhet shfaqur fjalë bindëse e lavdëruese mbi qenjën e tij, si njeri i penës, i gojës dhe burrënia e tij që bëri për kombin, gjatë asaj kohe që jetoi. Njeriu i gjallë nuk mund t'i  ketë cilësi profetike, dhe të bëj punë që i nevojiten kohës. Dikush ka prirje për dicka, por i mungon një tjetër. Dikujt i shkon mbarë politika, dhe tjerit i merret goja. Dikush ka prirje poeti e letrari, dhe ai tjetri sy sundimtari. Të gjithë njerëzit nuk mundim ti fusim në një thesë, në një kandar, sepse dikush peshon më rëndë dhe tjetrin e hedhë mbi pullaz. Fanoli, qëndroi në pushtet vetëm gjashtë muaj, ai nuk patë kohë për abuzime, kur arka shtetërore ishte e thatë. Fanoli, nuk ndejti gjatë në pushtet që të bëjë gabime të pandretshme. Ai qëndroi vetëm gjashtë muaj, dhe nuk pati jehonë të madhe për demokratizimin e shqiptarit dhe të vetë Shqipërisë. Shqipëria atë kohë kishte boll halle e telashe, që qeveritë po zhdukeshin si kashta e komarës. Aty su pa as demokraci as pasuri, por më e keqja ishte se ajo a do të mundëte të mbjetojë, sepse kojshitë rrinin në pusi për ta pushtuar dhe asgjësuar. Atë botë Shqipërisë i duhej një pushtet i fortë, sic e pati më vonë. Më kujtohen thënjet e Konicës: "Fanol, formo qeverinë, lere në një anë vegjëlinë; sa për vegjëlinë, do të merremi më vonë; na duhet një qeveri e plotë dhe e fortë! Për fat, ashtu nuk ndodhi, dhe A. Zogu hyri në Shqipëri pa e shpraz një fyshek. 

Qazim Rrushaj 

Ndoshta Fanolit s'i shkoi për këmbe për të sunduar Shipërinë, por ai ka merita të tjera që duhet thënë, të cilat janë shfaqur nga shumë të tjerë, shumë kohë para meje edhe disa të tjerëve. Eshtë e kotë që të përmenden gjëra që nuk i hynë në vesh shqiptarit, sot. Fanoli, ka merita si burrë shqiptar, kur e prezantoi Shqipërinë në Lidhjen e Kombeve, në Zhenevë. Armiqtë tonë jugor, përpiqeshin që orthodoksit shqiptar, t'i bënin Grekë dhe pikë. Por, Fanoli me kapelën e një prifti orthodoks, del në tribunë. Pakistanezi duke i dhanë fjalën Nolit e prezentoi kështu: "Tani po ia jap fjalën përfaqësuesit të Shqipërisë, duke zgjatur gishtin drejtë tij, tha se ai është edhe një priftë"! Grekët, ishin munduar që të bindin Europën se Shqiptarët janë turqë, merren me hoxhallarë!!! Kur delegacioni Grekë e pa  Fanolin thanë: "Na mundi, Fanoli!' Dhe kështu shpëtoi Shqipëria e Jugut. Merita e tij më e madhe, shpalli autoqefalinë e kishës shqiptare, ku sot ajo "autoqefali fanoliane" i mungon sot Kishësh Shqiptare. Kjo ishte merita dhe burrënia e tij nga ana politike. 

  Dikur kah mezi i vitit 1960, më ka dal mendësh se në Beligrad është mbajtur një mbledhje letrarësh dhe përkthyesish të Shekspirit. Më duket se në atë takim ka marrë pjesë prof. Skendi nga Amerika. Dr. Profesor Vojisllav Danqetovic, Albanalog, me kombësi serbe, por edhe i lindur në Kosovë. Me rastin e kësaj mbledhje, duke qënë mirë i njohur me veprat e përkthyera të Shekspirit, në ligjëratën e tij Danqetovici shprehet: "Fanoli është përkthyesi më i natyrshëm i Shekspirit, dhe veprat në fjalë jo vetëm se janë përkthyer me vend, por janë shqipëruar, dhe unë shpesh herë themë se autori i vërtetë i këtyre me padyshim se është Fanoli". Fanoli ishte mjeshtër i penës, një historian me peshë ndërkombëtare, një letrar i pamohueshëm i letrave shqipe. Eshtë kënaqësi që për veprat e tija madhore të flasim e të shkruajmë gati cdo javë e muajë. Kah fundi i viteve 50, A. Zogu po i bënte një vizitë komunitetit shqiptar në New York, kur ndjeksit e tij i shtruan pytjen, se cka ke për të thanë për Fanolin: " Fanolin e kam pasur kundërshtar politik. Po të ishin nja 10 të tillë si ky, Shqipëria nuk do dukej kështu"! Ai e cmonte Fanolin, dhe demokracitë vetëm kështu mund të përparojnë. 

A. Zogu dhe Fanoli, ishin kundërshtar politik. Zogu dhe Fanoli dikur edhe marrëdhëniet i zbutën. Fanoli ka qenë politikan i zgjuar kur ka ardhur në pyetje Kombi dhe Shqipëria. Kur Italia okupoi Shqipërinë, dhe Mbreti doli jashtë, ai u mundua që të formojë një qeveri provizore  me në krye A. Zogun, sepse ky i fundit nuk kishte abdikue nga froni. Por, kundërshtarët e Zogut, bishtëruan, dhe qeveria nuk u formua, dhe Enver Hoxha erdhi në krye të shtetit shqiptar plotë 40 vjet. 

Tashti, Zogu, Fanoli janë të vdekur, ata nuk mund të flasin për vete dhe as për popullin shqiptar. A. Zogu s'duhet deskridituar nga shkarravitësit e pamëshirshëm dhe të anshëm. Këtë e kam sajuar gjatë viteve të para në Amerikë nga politikan shqiptar, kur disa herë harronin të shajnë Enverin, dhe në vend të tij vërsuleshin pa nevojë kundër ish mbretit. Aty e kuptova se shqiptarëve u mungojnë shumë gjëra. Duke kuptuar se këto njerëz flasin për të kaluarën dhe jo për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Dhe kjo vazhdon edhe ditën e sotme, duke pasur frigë se po kthehej dinastina e Lekës, dhe po humbin "socializmin" botëror që e ka kaplluar kështjella socialiste Nanoine! 

Pasi Fanoli shkruajti një Elegji për Bajram Currin dhe Luigj Gurakuqin, dëshiroj të them dy fjalë sidomos për këtë të fundin. Bajram Curri u vra nga bejlerët e Gjakovës; Kryeziu ishte një ndër më të shiturit, dhe dikur më vonë tregoi brinjët, për të vra A. Zogun, sepse ky i fundit nuk i ndejti besnik fjalës së dhanë kryeministrit të Sërbisë, Pashiqit. 

Luigj Gurakuqi, një figurë e rrallë e politikës mbarëshqiptare. Më mirë se ai që e ka shetitë Shqipërinë, asnjëtjetër. Ka qenë energjik, shqiptar i kulluar, simpatik, dhe karizmatik në sensin politik dhe diplomatik. Po shënoj vetëm disa fjalë e shprehje të   Mustafa Merlika Krujës: " Shqipëria, për fat të keq më 1912, nuk pati pris, udhëheqës që populli do të ndiqnin dikë. I vetmi që mundëte të qonte peshë popullin, ka qenë Lugji. Ai thotë, ati nuk i mungonte gjë për të udhëhequr një popull. Kruja thotë: i mungonte vetëm një gjë: '"Ishte shumë i ri:!!! 

 Në lidhje me vrasjen e tij, është përfolur shumë, se ishte urdhëri i A. Zogut. Këtë gjë e kam besuar edhe unë deri para një vjeti. Unë kam lexuar shumë për këtë njeri. Në disa tregime, Luigji shfaqet me aq dhimbje, bile për t'u dhimbur, sic thonë Shkodranët. Ai diku tregon disi jetën e tij plotë brenga. "Shpeshë merrja hua nga miqë, dashamirë, vëllezër e fis, dhe gjithmonë më skuqej fytyra kur i shihësha, dhe nuk kisha një metelik për t'u kthyer. Ai borxh nuk i kishte Ahmet Zogut, por të tjerëve. Ahmet Zogu, e dinte se ai arkën se kishte vjedhur, edhe cka të vidhte, kur arka ishte e shprazur. Dhe fajin nuk mund t'ia hedhim vetëm një njeriu për krimet që janë bërë.  Dy : A. Zogu kurrë s'ka qenë armik personal i L. Gurakuqit. Dikur kur Ahmed Zogun e lëvdronin në kupë të qiellit për meritat e tija, gjatë Kongresit të Lushnjës. Dhe nami i shkoi në tërë Shqipërinë. Një ditë, politikanët duanin ta bindin popullin se Zogu nuk është i mirë për të qëndrua në krye të shtetit. L. Gurakuqi, donte t'ia mbushë menden popullit, se ata për dy vjet kanë trumbetuar se Zogu ishte njeri i mirë dhe mbrenda ditës ndërroi havanë, kishte ndërruar ishte i keq. Luigji ishte politikan i kohës, të cilin e detyruan që të shpallë kanditatësi pa vullnetin e tij. 

Tashmë, kariera e tij politike në skenën shqiptare kishte marrë fund. Shkoi në Itali tek familja. Balton Stambolla, një kushëri i Luigjit nga Tezja, i merrë shpirtin Luigjit, jo për dinjitet shqiptari, por përse i kishte marrë para dhe s'ia kishte larë borxhin. Meqenëse, ai u largua nga Shqipëria, tashmë ishte e sigurtë se kurrë më s'do t'i lante borgjin Stambollës, dhe hoqi gishtin. Gjatë vrasjes, familja mori vesh dhe doli në skenë. Media italiane po merrte shënime. E ama e Luigjit, njerëzve të saj u thonte që mos nguten për deklarime të rreme, se Zogu vrau Luigjin. Aijo ishte një grua pa politikë, një grua e ndershme, dhe punët i dinte mirë, se ai që hoqi gishtin mbi djalin e saj, ishte djali i motrës së saj. 

 Mit-had Frashëri, pasi ishte rritur në Turqi, dhe i njihte shumë mirë shqiptarët që për para e pasuri ta merrte kokën. Ai thotë, Shqiptarët në Turqi merren me punë të ndyta. Për një metelik ta merrë shpirtin. Ai ka qenë shumë i shqetësuar me punët e liga të shqiptarit. Lum e mjerë ai që është dhe i përkushtohet kombit, se vallahi kurrë s'ka rahati! shpesh ma thonte babaj im, dritë pastë! 

Në dyzetvjetorinë në përkujtimin e tij, i kam kushtuar një poezi: 

Më shumë se një lotë derdhëm për ty! 

Me frymë të pashë të ndërthuar 
I mbërthyer me mornicën e kaluar 
Në përvjetorin e parë të vdekjes tuaj! 

Atë botë, 

Mbajtëm një minutë zi 
Në Zaajazin kreshnik për ty; 
Ndër dhëmbë 
Dy fjalë i përshpëritëm 
Lavdi e përjetëshme! 

O, Nol 

Më shumë se një lotë derdhëm për ty! 

                                                                  Q. Rrushaj

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Kosovari_78_Ca

E DREJTA URITHJANE 
40 vjet pas vdekjes se Nolit te madh.

  Nuk ka ari ne bote qe nuk e fut putren ne koshere...se kosherja-pushtet per ate pune eshte, te prodhoj mjalte qe te hane arijte e pushtetit e te politikes( arijt monarkiste jane me te babeziturit), packa se bletet prodhuese me se shumti vdesin urie, e megjithate:
  Shkrimi qe kerkon te beje sensacion: " Si abuzoi Noli me arkën e shtetit" te Dukagjin Hates dhe Perparim Halilit, te shfaqet me shume si nje satire monarkiste,qe per te lartesuar fronin e nje Monarku te dhunshem, kerkojne te njollosin e pergojojne ata ( Nolin e nolianet), qe me ideale demokratike ne zemer kane mbrojtur Atdheun-Republike. Duke mos patur asnje fakt e argument,  shkrimi Hata-Halili  ngjan si historia e Osman Gazepit, qe preu e qepi nje kostum te ri ushtarak e si i tha mendja te vetgradohej me gradat e kolonelit, ju paraqit Zogut te I-re (dhe fatmiresisht te fundit) te cilit i tha "A me rrine mire, Madheri). Zogu e pa dhe duke ditur se me cfare karagjozesh rrethohej ne oborrin e tij, i tha tataloshit : "I gezofsh". Qe atehere Osman Gazepi i gezoi gradat e kolonelit, packa se paguhej si kapiten. Se keshtu funksiononte shteti ne duart e nje njeriu me pushtet absolut. Per me teper parate-florinjt Ahmet Zogu i Burgajetit te Matit, i mendonte , sic i thote fjala e urte popullore, "parja e bardhe per nje dite te zeze", i vendoste ne sendyqe te cilat me pas i terhoqi zvarre per ne Greqi, ne kohen kur miku i tij Ducja futi trupat ne bregdetin shqiptar e ku nga ushtria zogiste nuk u pa kurrnji qendrese, vec inisiativave private te patrioteve Mujo Ulqinaku dhe Abaz Kupi qe rrembyen pushket e dolen perballe fashisteve pa izen e Mbretit.Per me teper ate dite Pseudombrreti kishte shume pune 
"Kembet e shpejta e faqja e bardhe"- per faqe te zeze. Shkoi e ju dorezua grekeve ne Kapeshtice.
  Osman Gazepi, besniku i Zogut, u braktis prej ketij te fundit sepse do ti rendonte buxhetin ne mergim, ku nuk do ti hynin ne pune gaztoret. Dhe dihet qe koloneli i vetgraduar e i braktisur prej sovranit te vet,  vdiq disa vite pas nentorit 1944 pa u trazuar nga sundimtaret e rinj komuniste, sepse ne ate "Clirim-Pushtim" te ri, kish kontribuar edhe i biri i tij partizan. Historia eshte e mpleksur keq ne Shqiperi. 
  Ndersa vdekja e Kasem Qafezezit, (qe shkoi e i uroi Ahmet Zogut jete te gjate e vete nuk e pati te gjate - pas atentatit ndaj pseudombretit ne hyrje te operas se Vjene nga Ndok Gjeloshi dhe Azis Cami ), edhe ne mos i paste ardhur Kasem Qafezezit vdekja nga Zoti , i ka ardhur nga robi, lexo Zogu, qe ka percjelle ne ate bote kush e di se, sa e sa  patriote. Ca me plumb pas shpine e ca te tjere me helm ne kafe. Kete stil do te vazhdonte edhe Enveri, por me nje ndryshim ne aparence, ate qe Zogu bente  naten e pas shpine, Laneti i ri, e bente diten per diell e balle per balle pa u merakosur ti fshihte krimet e veta.
 Ne fund te fjales nuk shihet ndonje ndryshim i madh ne mes te djajve kuq e djajve te lyer me varak mbreteror. Briret po brire. ferri po ferr. Aq me teper se prej bijeve te monarkisteve na u gjenden edhe partizante te perflakte te Enver Hoxhes. Edhe me Qafezezet keshtu ndodhi...
   Le te percjellen sa me shume kesisoj berllogesh, te sajuara nga Dukagjin Hatat e Perparim Halilat e enderranebezemonarkise, madje deri ketu ne Amerike me ca levizje zogolliane Le-Zhi-Ko qe te kujton nje dacibao kineze madeduniane, se helbete,  kohe e keqe e me bore ky dimer 2005, jemi mbyllur brenda e nuk shtyhen ditet, e kemi kohe te rrine perballe kompiuterit e te gajasemi me ca historira vertete per te qeshur, apo sic thone ne Kosove " berlloge interneti"...
  Se tellallet e kallamaret e monarkizmit anakronik, magjepsur per nje cik pushtet, nuk dine deklaraten e njohur te Stavro Vinjaut per financat shqiptare ne dhjetor 1924,   nuk e dine se sa para ju gjeten Luigj Gurakuqit, ministrit te Nolit, kur e vrane ne mars 1925 me urdher personal te Zogut, i ardhur ky i fundit ne pushtet me bajonetat serbo-ruse, vrasje per te cilin u akuzua se e kreu konsulli zogist Cetin Saraci ( me doren e  Balton Stambolles), po konsulli zogist shkodran, qe nga Londra ku ushtronte, jo pa talent, pikturen, vite me vone, si u prish me Pseudombretin per allishverishe parash- ja faturoi me detaje vrasjen e Luigj Gurakuqit( por edhe vjedhjet ne thesarit te pergjakur kombetar) Ahmetit te Zogolleve te Matit, i cili sa qe gjalle kurr nuk e pergenjeshtroi bashkpunetorin e vet ne kete vrasje mizore.Edhe akuzen per vjedhje nuk e pergenjeshtroi. 
 Perkundrazi e konsideronte nder e dinjitet prej satrapi te vriste nje patriot te madh si Luigj Gurakuqi, po edhe Hasan Prishtinen e te tjere,  te cileve per nga kultura, dija e atdhedashuria, dhelpra e Matit, qe ja kish shaluar Atdheut, u rrinte shtate male larg.  Per hajdut ishte Zogolli Matit. S'ke cfare i thua. U a kalonte te gjitheve. Nuk kish njeri te barabitej me te. Ki inatin foli hakun dhe derdh parate ne qesen e mbretit - Ali Babes e 40 hajduteve. Se salltaneti i sulltan Ahmetit donte para te madhe.Kur thua Zog, thua ari, e kur thua ari, te del perpara mjalti per te cilin po lepihen aq ligsht sot monarkistet e Le-Zhi-Ko-se si te e dale nga katakombet e mesjetes. Duan mjalte edhe ata...
     I madh paske qene O Fan Noli, qe tere jeten i ke matur veprimet e tua me imagjinaten e zjarrte se "Cfare do te bente Skenderbeu, ne keto rrethana?". 
  Ti Nol legjendar qe ma ke varrin ketu ne Bostonin plak, e qe me shkakun tend qe do te behet serisht vend peligrimazh kete pranvere me 13 mars, sepse behen 40 vjet nga dita qe ti mbylle syte ne Florida ne vitin 1965 dhe na genjeve kur ne vjershen e fundit "Vdekja e Sulltani" proklamove vdekjen tende, sepse, sepse... kurr nuk vdiqe. 
   Je i gjalle e me i pavdekur se kurre, se jo vetem miqte e dashamiresit e tu shqiptare e te huaj ne te gjithe boten ende te admirojne me zjarr, por, e kjo nuk qenka fare pa rendesi ne kete universin tend,  ende me zjarr te luftojne ata qe kurr nuk e pane drejt ne sy diellin tend, mbase thjeshte per faktin se nuk e ndjejne nevojen e drites noliane qe ndricon ne qiellin e kultures shqiptare, se ata, ne te drejten e tyre urithjane, preferojne jo me shume drite se sa agimet polare. 

   Kol Shkodrani
Boston 22 janar 2005



www.traboini.com

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Julius

Ashtu eshte vertet Albo shume bukur e ke thene deshtaku me i madh i kohes se tij, prift qe bente politike. Nje liber te tij Noli ia dedikon prinderve te tij duke thene:... kete liber ia dedikoj babait tim si shperblim per keqardhjen e tij qe me pa prift. Shume egoist Noli duket ne keto rreshta. Po te sjell nje shembull te ngjashem te nje njeriu te madh qe me ngjason shume me Nolin dhe eshte Kryepeshkopi qipriot Makarios,  nqs nuk e di kush eshte po te them se ai e cliroi Qipron nga zgjedha Angleze duke e shpallur per here te pare shtet te pavarur. Nuk vleresohet shume nga qipriotet sot dhe a e di pse? Sepse donte te lidhej me te paanshmit Titon me shoke qe te ishin jashte luftes se ftohte, te mos mbanin as anen e amerikanit as anen e ruseve. Budallek me te madh nuk mund te bente ra nga pushteti sepse nuk lejoi amerikanet qe te kishin nje baze detare ne ishullin e Qipros!
  NUK ISHTE E DREJTE TE KISHIN AMERIKANET BAZE NE QIPRO! Kjo i kushtoi rende humbi gjysmen e ishullit qe e zaptuan turqit. 
  Ah kjo bote e keqe vertet  qe njerezit me te mire i vret!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EnkeleaS

Ndoshta ata që mundohen të i mveshin këtij gjiganti epitete te ndryshme, mund të e gjejnë veten pikerisht në këtë poezi "satirike" të tij, mvarësisht se nga vijnë....Lexim të këndshëm....

*MERR E ZGJIDH*

A te duhen luftetarë?
Dhe arratinë armiku te marrë?
A do botës ti vesh zjarrë?
Merr nja dhjetë kosovarë.
A do trima sejmene?
Kapardisur kudo vene,
Gjumi pa i zene t'mos flene,
Per tre mirditore bej bene.
A do urte njerezit te rine,
Nen komande te kesh ushtrine,
Ne hudut te vesh njerezine ?
Merre gjithe Laberine !
Do per pune, nje korçar ?
I ke bujq e ustallarë,
Me gra bashke e hapin varre
Krah e koke s'u ka te share.
Do dembele per Stamboll?
Mos u lodh e mos hiq hall,
Te rreshtosh nja tri tabor,
Tiranasit t'i zgjedhish me dore.
A te duhen genjeshtare ?
Matrapaz e koke thare ?
Kripen ta shesin per fare,
Mer Krutane dhe je i lare.
Po qejflinj a te duhen?
Qe me jevga dine te kruhen,
Zonja qe pjellin cdo vit,
Vec Elbasani i rrit.
Me dy kembe do hajvane?
Budallenj pa din' e iman,
Ku te flasesh dine te vene,
Dil e shetit gjithe Myzeqene.
A do te ruash florine?
Katandine e shtepine?
Me dy qofte mbush sinine,
Ec e mer Gjirokastrine.
A do te hash e te besh qejf?
Sofra e shtruar si per mbret,
Sherbetor e per yzmet,
Te tille gjen vec ne Permet.
Do ministra kolonjare?
Se mbahen burra per "mend",
Duan kudo te jene te pare,
Ne magje e ne kuvend.
Hall i madh me Skraparllinj
Ka rrezik te hash dhe dru,
Dy ministra le te rrine,
Se na duhen dhe pa tru.
O i gjore, mos harro Vlore!
Se ky faj lahet me gjak,
Vec sihanet dhe shiritat,
Kesaj pune i vene kapak.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

